# The "MIDNIGHT SPECIAL" odyssey



## time warp

I started looking for a couple of TYCO RF 16 "sharks" to re power and build into Monongahela 1205 and 1216. I stumbled across some at an antique mall in Ohio and managed ,after some tinkering, to get one of them running. the other one was DOA.
So I started stripping the paint off of the first one (a Midnight Special) and thought to myself that I might as well see if I could get a pair of them to run with the original powertorque motors, and just repower them later. So back I went to the same place, and got 2 more (the guy had 4 of em). Also picked up another one I found the same day, because I was sure I'd need parts.
Now I have 5
Got only 1 of those 3 running,and started prepping it for paint. Meanwhile, I started liking the Midnight special paint job, even though it was a fanciful version of a Wabash/ Ann Arbor paint scheme, and those railroads never had sharks.
Sooooo- I spotted a couple on Ebay:thumbsdown:and bought them. One had the caboose and everything was in original boxes. "mint". right. 
When I go on Ebay its DEFCON 4, I'M BUYING IT 'CAUSE I DONT WANT TO KEEP LOOKING! Bid $100.00 bucks a piece, BOOM! won em. Got them for around $20 each.
First one was wasted , won't run. Second one ran about 2 feet, spun the pinion off. picked up another 1 week later for parts, So by combining the first 5 and the second 3 I ended up with 2 running machines and a matching caboose. 
I'm in to the tune of about $115.00 at this point. Please, no comments. They really run nice though.







I like to have spares, So I start to amass parts for another pair. We run all our road engines Double headed, so I need 2 more. 
The ensuing tsunami of effort required to get 2 more good running machines was like carpet bombing with b 52's to destroy an anthill.
Briefly; a half dozen rotted blocks, cracked wheels, a trip to Cincinnati ,roasted armatures, one burst into flames, and the fun part- trying to get 2 that will run the same speed. Oh, they'll run,just try and match them up. I put all the sharp objects away at this point so as not to be tempted to slit my wrists. Funny part is, the ones that were busted up when I bought them ran the best. NONE of the nice ones ran:dunno:







EIGHTEEN engines later, I've got 2 pairs of beautiful little Baldwin RF 16 Sharknose locomotives. They look better with black trucks, don't you think? Notice they are not Monongahela. Check the stickers on the bottom when you rail em, because engine #2 has to lead engine #1, and engine #5 has to lead engine #3. #4 runs fantastic, just twice the speed of the other 4! I've been trying to speed match it for weeks, I just picked up a roached TYCO GP 20 today for parts for #4. No kiddinghwell:
P.S. Lest anyone get the wrong idea here,not bashing TYCO. Also this wasn't a "keep looking till you get a good one" situation. Most of them had to be torn down , replace brushes, springs or armatures, crumbling blocks, gear teeth missing, etc. I did not own any power torque TYCO's prior to this exercise.


----------



## mtoney

There is a forum just for Tyco, and there are lots of tips on getting the powertorque to run pretty darn good. The chassis from an Athearn blue box era F7 fits the Shark shell, then get the Athearn AAR style side frames to give the sharks the right looking trucks. They are just a press in fit on the Athearn trucks. Mike


----------



## time warp

mtoney said:


> There is a forum just for Tyco, and there are lots of tips on getting the powertorque to run pretty darn good. The chassis from an Athearn blue box era F7 fits the Shark shell, then get the Athearn AAR style side frames to give the sharks the right looking trucks. They are just a press in fit on the Athearn trucks. Mike


I did a lot of research during this project, and yes they can be made to run well. Mine run very nicely. Problem is, you first have to come up with a fixable subject. And then getting the right combinations to get matching speeds. Exhausting!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> View attachment 184753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started looking for a couple of TYCO RF 16 "sharks" to re power and build into Monongahela 1205 and 1216. I stumbled across some at an antique mall in Ohio and managed ,after some tinkering, to get one of them running. the other one was DOA.
> So I started stripping the paint off of the first one (a Midnight Special) and thought to myself that I might as well see if I could get a pair of them to run with the original powertorque motors, and just repower them later. So back I went to the same place, and got 2 more (the guy had 4 of em). Also picked up another one I found the same day, because I was sure I'd need parts.
> Now I have 5
> Got only 1 of those 3 running,and started prepping it for paint. Meanwhile, I started liking the Midnight special paint job, even though it was a fanciful version of a Wabash/ Ann Arbor paint scheme, and those railroads never had sharks.
> Sooooo- I spotted a couple on Ebay:thumbsdown:and bought them. One had the caboose and everything was in original boxes. "mint". right.
> When I go on Ebay its DEFCON 4, I'M BUYING IT 'CAUSE I DONT WANT TO KEEP LOOKING! Bid $100.00 bucks a piece, BOOM! won em. Got them for around $20 each.
> First one was wasted , won't run. Second one ran about 2 feet, spun the pinion off. picked up another 1 week later for parts, So by combining the first 5 and the second 3 I ended up with 2 running machines and a matching caboose.
> I'm in to the tune of about $115.00 at this point. Please, no comments. They really run nice though.
> View attachment 184769
> 
> I like to have spares, So I start to amass parts for another pair. We run all our road engines Double headed, so I need 2 more.
> The ensuing tsunami of effort required to get 2 more good running machines was like carpet bombing with b 52's to destroy an anthill.
> Briefly; a half dozen rotted blocks, cracked wheels, a trip to Cincinnati ,roasted armatures, one burst into flames, and the fun part- trying to get 2 that will run the same speed. Oh, they'll run,just try and match them up. I put all the sharp objects away at this point so as not to be tempted to slit my wrists. Funny part is, the ones that were busted up when I bought them ran the best. NONE of the nice ones ran:dunno:
> View attachment 184801
> 
> EIGHTEEN engines later, I've got 2 pairs of beautiful little Baldwin RF 16 Sharknose locomotives. They look better with black trucks, don't you think? Notice they are not Monongahela. Check the stickers on the bottom when you rail em, because engine #2 has to lead engine #1, and engine #5 has to lead engine #3. #4 runs fantastic, just twice the speed of the other 4! I've been trying to speed match it for weeks, I just picked up a roached TYCO GP 20 today for parts for #4. No kiddinghwell:



HAHAHAH this is the post of the year! Laughed myself silly. :laugh:


----------



## Ace

Shucks, that seems like a lot of unusable motors left over. I reckon you could model the Silvis loco graveyard/remanufacturing facility.









I happened to acquire a number of "train set" locos including some Mehano C425's (of Tyco heritage?). I guess they improved on Tyco's motor and drive train? One of them had a badly damaged shell but it provided a powered chassis for a problematic Walthers doodlebug with cracked and unreplaceable axle gears.

The nifty thing about the Mehano chassis is that the frame is all plastic after the lead weight is removed from the fuel tank, and it was relatively easy to cut it down to fit inside the doodlebug body. The wheelbase happened to be just right. I had to give up the original doodlebug interior with seats, but the 8-wheel drive is an improvement over the original tiny motor driving only two axles.


----------



## FOURTEEN

A local hobby shop has a tyco rock island locomotive for sale for $20 or maybe $30. Been looking an metal body E-7 A and B unit, not sure who made it have not found anything on the bottom of them. 
I drive by the old silvis yard about once every couple weeks.


----------



## time warp

The Hobby Shop where I find quite a few derelict engines has boxes full of old castoffs, looks a lot like that picture of silvis yard, only in HO!
About a third of the ones in the "pile" that are in my picture are dead, very dead. The rest do run, and some of them are for sale.
they just don't run well enough or run the wrong speed.
You should see the box full of parts engines I have, now THATS a scrap yard!
Fourteen, those E's you mentioned wouldn't be Cary bodied units by some chance?


----------



## FOURTEEN

The E units could be cary models, don't know for sure as never seen any of theres. They also have a gp something and a sd something. Those are plastic, not Ahearn, old lifelike or bachman. Guess I could ask the people that work there if they know next time I go there. Will have to be the weekend after next before I get there again.

edit
just did a fast google search found a couple articles on model railroader site. not sure if same ones. need to take pic next time there. will look more when I get off work and wake up.


----------



## Cycleops

Ace said:


> Shucks, that seems like a lot of unusable motors left over. I reckon you could model the Silvis loco graveyard/remanufacturing facility
> 
> I happened to acquire a number of "train set" locos including some Mehano C628's (of Tyco heritage?) which look like some of your items. I guess they improved on Tyco's motor and drive train? One of them had a badly damaged shell but it provided a powered chassis for a problematic Walthers doodlebug with cracked and unreplaceable axle gears.


Do I spy a couple of old Hornby OO BR mk1 coaches there?


----------



## Old_Hobo

I'm tellin ya...it's like plastic crack.......ya keep buyin' em and buyin' em and buyin' em.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ace

Cycleops said:


> Do I spy a couple of old Hornby OO BR mk1 coaches there?


Yeah you do. I'll post them in the OO sub-forum for your perusal.

On the original topic here, I like the idea that some of the Tyco shells might be adapted to fit on an Athearn powered chassis.

I have a couple Mehano C425's running on my main HO layout, repainted into Weyerhaeuser/OC&E colors, but not lettered. I improved them by adding wheel wipers to get 8-wheel electrical pickup. Mehano is former Tyco with some re-engineering??


----------



## time warp

Ace said:


> Yeah you do. I'll post them in the OO sub-forum for your perusal.
> 
> On the original topic here, I like the idea that some of the Tyco shells might be adapted to fit on an Athearn powered chassis.
> 
> I have a couple Mehano C425's running on my main HO layout, repainted into Weyerhaeuser/OC&E colors, but not lettered. I improved them by adding wheel wipers to get 8-wheel electrical pickup. Mehano is former Tyco with some re-engineering??
> 
> View attachment 185121


No, Mehano has been making trains and all sorts of toys since at least 62, they made the Barbie accessories and things like toy kitchen sets for years. The ALCO 430 they made was not the same as the TYCO casting. Put them side by side and you can tell. They produced model trains for around 50 years or so. When TYCO stopped production , their molds apparently got stored away somewhere in a dark warehouse in Tiawan.


----------



## ggnlars

The main issue with TYCO Hi(lo) torque drives is the gunk that normally gets impacted in the gears. Mostly carpet fibers from running on the floor. My experience with these is if it is intact, it will run. They did not run the same even when brand new. They were cheaply made and the magnetic flux varied a lot. The older they are the more variation you will see. This primarily shows up in rotation and torque. So what you want is the fast engines. 

In some models you can go back to a classic Mantua motor with little problem. Those are better if the run. Most can be fixed. I do not think that would work in a shark. 

That Mehano engine that was shown is one of the later versions, all wheel drive with splines. Even later versions had flywheels. They made these for a number of importers including TYCO.

Don't forget, you can make some into lighted dummies with little effort.

Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## time warp

Yes, you can fit an old MU 2 in the shark, just get one out of a C430 so the sideframes match. You'd have to kill an F unit to get the dummy truck though and swap side frames. Where would be the fun in that? Then you wouldn't have the countless hours swapping parts, little screws every where. And that nasty smell of an armature burning( that upset the whole family). A person reaches the point where you can't back down! I started this thread to get a few giggles and illustrate that " It ain't always easy". I didn't make up any of it though. I've been through AHMs, Athearns and Bowsers. Now I are a TYCO TECH!


----------



## Kelly Wood

Pretty neat read, Most enjoyable. I had one of the midnights as a kid but have no idea where it went. If I did, it'd become part of my strange setup. 

Seeing you have a gaggle of them, got any questionable shark bodies you'd get rid of? I only need one. Condition: don't care. I turn unusable into usable.

Kelly.


----------



## time warp

Sure do, PM me your info and I'll send you one.


----------



## Kelly Wood

time warp said:


> Sure do, PM me your info and I'll send you one.


Thanks much! PM sent. 

Now to find a tyco GG1 next.


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> No, Mehano has been making trains and all sorts of toys since at least 62, they made the Barbie accessories and things like toy kitchen sets for years. The ALCO 430 they made was not the same as the TYCO casting. Put them side by side and you can tell. They produced model trains for around 50 years or so. When TYCO stopped production , their molds apparently got stored away somewhere in a dark warehouse in Taiwan.


OK, thanks for the education. My HO career has been mostly Athearn and MDC, but some "train set" stuff was given to me in recent years and I like to find ways to make use of it. New trains are more expensive than I care for.

Another project in the works: I'm going to cut down an Alco C630 shell (or whatever it is) to fit on an orphaned 4-wheel powered chassis that I got for cheap. The photo is a Photoshop job to show how it is planned to turn out. The side-rods have yet to be replaced after I repaired the chassis.


----------



## Kelly Wood

Ace said:


> Another project in the works: I'm going to cut down an Alco C630 shell (or whatever it is) to fit on an orphaned 4-wheel powered chassis that I got for cheap. The photo is a Photoshop job to show how it is planned to turn out. The side-rods have yet to be replaced after I repaired the chassis.
> 
> View attachment 185289


Not to hijack, but that's a killer idea.


----------



## morland

I haven't commented on any of your other threads so I thought I would on this one. I just wanted to say I enjoy reading your threads and I enjoy your lighthearted, thoughtful and positive way you write about your trains and railroad. :smilie_daumenpos:

Regards,
Trever


----------



## time warp

morland said:


> I haven't commented on any of your other threads so I thought I would on this one. I just wanted to say I enjoy reading your threads and I enjoy your lighthearted, thoughtful and positive way you write about your trains and railroad. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Regards,
> Trever


Thanks for that! Glad you feel that way.


----------



## time warp

*Update*

Last night I started test running some of my "donor" TYCO's so I could start selling or trading them off. Now, these are the ones that had been torn down and repaired earlier, but wouldn't speed match to my others.
Test ran 5 engines, and almost immediately I began to re live the nightmare.
First one runs fine, second one----- upon cracking the throttle it starts to move forward, with smoke. Big smoke . Lots of smoke. 
As it's moving around the layout the smoke was literally billowing out of the cab windows. Stopped dead.
Smells bad. Put the third one on and,. Smoked it! Two in a row! Gotta be a record!
My HO scale foreman of engines punched me right in the mouth! It didn't really hurt because he's , you know, like less than an inch tall but it hurt my pride.
Engines 4 and 5 did OK, they are on their way to a new owner.
And the story never ends.(more to come)


----------



## time warp

Here's the evidence of some of what I am talking about. Most of the engines I acquired would run or were made to run, The rest were goners. 
This is the latest group of "runners" that I've been able to repair, 2 more not pictured have been sold.













These are 2 of the three that burned. Compare the charred armatures with the good one on the right. They are fried!
Look carefully at the gap between the magnets and armature on the burned ones, the gap is too wide at the near end. I believe that's what killed them. They ran too hot and POOF!










Here are the rotten blocks. The metal disintegrated rendering them useless. The dummy truck block at right is swollen causing the axles to bind in the bearing slots.
The one on theleft has swollen gear pins with the reduction gear pin having fallen off, I had several like this. I don't want to try to repair these because the metal is compromised.
The center one is the worst. the entire block is swollen and cracked. You can see a lateral crack between the two lower bearing slots and another vertically through the armature bearing hole which allowed the bearing to fall out. Also the reduction gear pin is gone and the motor mount retainer at the bottom of the picture is crumbled away.
The last example is from the one I drove to Cincinnati to get, "I test ran it just yesterday" I was told.:sly:










These 2 pictures show the cracked intermediate shaft gears and a cracked wheel. Had lots of cracked wheels.





































See? What did I tell Ya? A lot of work, but some good running sharks to show for it.:goofball:
And they pull great. No doubt due to the fact that both pair run the same speed, smooth as silk and steady. I think I'll keep them!


----------



## time warp

It's nearly 4:00 am, I can't sleep, but I'm sitting here trying to fix a Power torque motor.
Is this what my life has been reduced to?:laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> It's nearly 4:00 am, I can't sleep, but I'm sitting here trying to fix a Power torque motor.
> Is this what my life has been reduced to?:laugh:


_"I love the smell of Power Torques burning in the morning"_ :smokin:

Never mind your life, did you fix it?


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> _"I love the smell of Power Torques burning in the morning"_ :smokin:
> 
> Never mind your life, did you fix it?


Perfect!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Buddy, I quit chasing brush springs a little before 4:30, I'm gonna "suit up" this evening and go in again!
OH, THE HUMANITY!😭


----------



## time warp

Well,I got it put together and it test ran fine. This made the 14th powertorque motor that had to be gutted and rebuilt since I started this endeavor. Now that's out of 33 locomotives total!
I buy them in groups of two to five, hoping to get enough good blocks and wheels to get a couple of them going.
Now here is what I found, and I find it difficult to believe that my experience is generally unique;
5 were in boxes, unused or "near mint". None of those ran.
10 or so were junk box refugees, most of them ran even though they were beat!
The remaining 18 were picked up here and there, antique stores and so forth, only 2 or 3 of those ran. That's only about 25% that ran out of all of 'em.:eyes:
Apprehension is the word as I put a new acquisition on the track to see how, or if, it may run. And for how long. I hear that semi- catatonic guy doing the launch countdown from "Dr. No" as soon as I crack the throttle:10 seconds and coun-ting, 9 seconds and coun-ting. The result is generally predictable. quits moving.(Maybe it was Moonraker)
This picture shows all the successes, less the 4 that went to new owners so far. The ONLY ones that ran with no work required were the ICG and Golden Eagle 630's.









I like my Tyco engines, more probably for the funky-ness than anything. A person just needs to understand this is what you can realistically expect when you find one, with a powertorque at least.
No arguing with the evidence. Yep they'll run. But it takes effort.
Thanks to you Jerry, for the new unofficial slogan of the MTF TYCO Powertorque club.(MTFTPTC) "I love the smell of power torques burning in the morning". Not only do you receive status as honorary Sergeant at Arms, You also get a 24 hour MTF Multi-Pass which gives you access to the entire campus and the third floor bathrooms. Enjoy!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Thanks to you Jerry, for the new unofficial slogan of the MTF TYCO Powertorque club.(MTFTPTC) "I love the smell of power torques burning in the morning". Not only do you receive status as honorary Sergeant at Arms, You also get a 24 hour MTF Multi-Pass which gives you access to the entire campus and the third floor bathrooms. Enjoy!


Oh my...words cannot express the feelings I have right now 
The third floor bathrooms? Really?? :smokin: _"Smokin' in the boys room...."_ (the unofficial MTFTPTC song :laugh
"I'd like to thank the Academy, my agent, and the entire staff of the factory in Hong Kong....":appl:


----------



## mopac

I am sure you both know this, but for other tyco owners who may not know.
Some times all it takes to get one running is a very small drop of oil on each
motor bearing where the motor shaft comes out of the motor. Both sides of
the motor. I have bought new tycos in the box and they won,t run 2 inches.
Oil is all they needed.


----------



## time warp

mopac said:


> I am sure you both know this, but for other tyco owners who may not know.
> Some times all it takes to get one running is a very small drop of oil on each
> motor bearing where the motor shaft comes out of the motor. Both sides of
> the motor. I have bought new tycos in the box and they won,t run 2 inches.
> Oil is all they needed.


I always oil them before test running them, and what I've described here is real world. These locos came from such a diversity of sources (hobby shops, eBay, antique stores and private individuals) that I believe these examples are typical.
We're I to go find 30 more I would expect to see similar results. In all fairness to me and the trains, I am convinced that if they are stored for any appreciable time, they will fail. They don't " keep" well. Witness the ones I purchased MIB or NMIB.
Conversely, If they've been in fairly regular use, they seem to do better.Actually I'd say the more they're run, the better they run.
I run mine regularly, and I don't keep them in the basement. Those pot metal blocks don't take dampness well.


----------



## JNXT 7707

I think there is a lot to your theory about Tyco PTs not "keeping well". One of the rare operational PTs I have was a relatively new looking boxed GP20 I found at an antique store. 
On hitting the rails, it ran - but quickly began the dry screech that signaled a need for oil. After a couple applications to the pinion gear area, it quieted down and as it ran longer, it began running smoother and incredibly became a decent runner. 
I have found many more though that were frozen right out of the box, and on closer inspection had developed swelling of the power truck block. Also - there is a pin on the block that also swells, which effectively locks up the gear that is mounted on it. Usually any attempt to remove the gear results in the pin shaft breaking off and coming with it. 
I don't know why regular running would tend to keep the PTs "fresh", but it seems like it does. Maybe because running units tend to be maintained in drier, warmer conditions?


----------



## time warp

I think that the metal absorbs moisture, like the old Zamac castings used in John English and Aristo Craft trains years ago.
The answer might be to store the model with a desiccant packet.


----------



## time warp

I wanted to make a couple of comments before this thread descends into oblivion.
I had read a lot of info on PT motors while trying to fix these wonderful old trains and I've got to say that considering the subject matter and the dubious reputation associated with them, I feel that I've provided a valuable service. 
I blindly purchased dozens of these old trains, from varied sources as the average person could, and presented the results as I found them. Maybe I ruffled a feather or two.
I dug in and fixed them, no remotoring, no Athearn chassis,no upgraded magnets, I fixed them. They run just as they were built. Even on the Tyco forum they get repowered. Not here.
So, you may not appreciate some of the humor, or believe what I've posted, but I've put in the effort and the results speak for themselves.
I've said it before, I love my toy trains. Who else would have gone to this much trouble to bring these little fellers back to life? Next time one of my TYCO's spins a pinion off or erupts into flames, it won't get tossed out or set aside. I'll lovingly fix it, I've got to. 
Wait till I tell you about my AHM troubles.:goofball:


----------



## ggnlars

I think you have done a great job. I suspect the swelling of the metal is just oxidation. frequently model trains end up in damp basements and oxidation is rampant. I have seen Athearn units that looked like they went swimming.
Looking forward to hear about your AHM issues.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## time warp

You know Larry, that metal seems to behave very strangely. Perhaps the oxidation makes it expand? I've seen Athearn chassis oxidized also like you mentioned but it doesn't seem to hurt the metal it just looks bad. I've got a friend who's a metallurgist and I've been thinking of having him analyze that metal just so I would know what the deal is.
But, you are right about damp basements.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Wait till I tell you about my AHM troubles.:goofball:


Sounds like a headline for the National Model Railroader Enquirer 

Tell us more!


PS - re: 'oxidation', yes I have seen plenty of Athearn frames that are heavily oxidized, as well as others...Model Power E7 chassis come to mind as being particularly bad. They all have responded well to a good clean up though, without any swelling.


----------



## time warp

When I see smoke start to appear, I tend to "crank it up" to see if it will power through. I've got an AHM motor that the commutator fell out of in three pieces! That's a story for another day.:laugh:


----------



## thedoc

time warp said:


> You know Larry, that metal seems to behave very strangely. Perhaps the oxidation makes it expand? I've seen Athearn chassis oxidized also like you mentioned but it doesn't seem to hurt the metal it just looks bad. I've got a friend who's a metallurgist and I've been thinking of having him analyze that metal just so I would know what the deal is.
> But, you are right about damp basements.


The problem with Zinc alloys is too high a Lead content in the alloy, Zinc and Lead will react and cause the casting to swell and expand. This happens with zinc alloy castings when the quality controls are not strict enough, or when the guys in the foundry don't pay close enough attention to what the engineers tell them. Castings swelling has nothing to do with humidity or other outside influences if the casting is correctly alloyed, it's only when the alloy does not have the correct mix of metals that there is a problem. If you know a metallurgist, ask him how Lead and Zinc react to each other.


----------



## time warp

Glad you mentioned that, I know next to nothing about non-ferrous alloys. Makes perfect sense.
JNXT and I have had similar experiences with the apparently self destroying alloy used in some of the Tyco blocks.
I posted some pictures earlier of the condition.
Thanks, Doc


----------



## time warp

Well, things have (almost) come full circle, What started this whole thing was an idea rolling around inside my head of putting together a running pair of ex NYC sharks. Like any well thought out, carefully executed plan:smilie_auslachen: , it changed a bit along the way.
So I posted a while back that I was NOW hunting a pair of TYCO NYC shark cadavers to resurrect. Nothing, Nada, Crickets. Are they that rare? Yes they are.
Lots and lots of digging yielded a usable subject a couple weeks ago, which is now sitting in my back shop. I would say ready to go, but if you've read this thread........
Scrolling through eBay right before bedtime last night,. WHAT? Could it be? YES ! BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So, they won't be Monongahela, but pre Monongahela. OK with me.
More to come!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Well, things have (almost) come full circle, What started this whole thing was an idea rolling around inside my head of putting together a running pair of ex NYC sharks. Like any well thought out, carefully executed plan:smilie_auslachen: , it changed a bit along the way.
> So I posted a while back that I was NOW hunting a pair of TYCO NYC shark cadavers to resurrect. Nothing, Nada, Crickets. Are they that rare? Yes they are.
> Lots and lots of digging yielded a usable subject a couple weeks ago, which is now sitting in my back shop. I would say ready to go, but if you've read this thread........
> Scrolling through eBay right before bedtime last night,. WHAT? Could it be? YES ! BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So, they won't be Monongahela, but pre Monongahela. OK with me.
> More to come!


timewarp - that smells like VICTORY! :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Careful, Jerry. Near victory!:hah:


----------



## time warp

Here's the prototype for my current project. Why use Tyco? And why not use a Model power or current make Baldwin Shark and save myself all this work? I could do that certainly, but time travel is the object.










I was about 15 when I discovered that the local K-mart store had a selection of Tyco trains. I would ride my bike the 5 miles over there and admire them, waiting and hoping for fate to smile on me. My family was very poor and luxuries few.
One of the Locomotives was a shiny black NYC shark. Some how or another, yard mowing money or something enabled me to finally take my "treasure" home. I owned and enjoyed it for a while, but the gears finally crapped out and to the dead line it went. I have vague memories of storing it for a while somewhere? but now its gone.
I'm somewhat reflective now, maybe silly, but I want to see that shiny black shark run again.










This is the first of the pair I'm building, The second is currently on route and definitely needs some help. Stay tuned!


----------



## time warp

So the first NYC shark is stored " cold" after test runs while I'm working on # 2. I knew that the second one was a little beat but I have learned to buy 'em when you see 'em! Plus the fact that first one came equipped with battle scars anyway, so they'll both look more like me - well worn, more worn than well.
Box arrived and unpacked, not as bad as I thought it would be. Rear truck mostly gone, front truck present with cruddy green wheels and a funky basement grunge over the whole thing.One stirrup step broken off. Motor is toast.
In a nutshell : put power to it and light worked. Gutted everything out and gave the body a good scrubbing with soap and a soft toothbrush. I had a rebopped prime mover ready to go so in it went, along with a good B truck. I had a beater Rock Island body shell that was used as a donor for the stirrup, so that was fit in place, glued on and painted to match. Now down to the basement with the pair of them to "face the music" as it were.:eyes:
There is a certain hollow feeling that overtakes me at this point, elation and anticipation take a back seat to the quiet dread of possible failure( as usual). Railed them back to back, applied track power( Not using my good hand, in case something explodes) , and........ We're up! Running! We have lift off! 1 lap, 2 laps, could it be? Affirmative! 
Not one, but TWO running fresh from the back shop. This would be categorized as a " Smoke free, Pinion spin-less" run! Nearly a first!
Tonnage added in the form of hoppers, and away we go! The worst part? After they ran in I had to swap them leader for trailer to get the faster unit in the rear, but that's it!
Smell of Victory indeed, Jerry! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleops

Like your care and attention TW. It really needed a "soft" toothbrush.

Nice work.


----------



## jlc41

Good on ya TW, tlc and persistence works, nice.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> ........There is a certain hollow feeling that overtakes me at this point, elation and anticipation take a back seat to the quiet dread of possible failure( as usual). Railed them back to back, applied track power( Not using my good hand, in case something explodes) , and........ We're up! Running! We have lift off! 1 lap, 2 laps, could it be? Affirmative!
> Not one, but TWO running fresh from the back shop. This would be categorized as a " Smoke free, Pinion spin-less" run! Nearly a first!
> Tonnage added in the form of hoppers, and away we go! The worst part? After they ran in I had to swap them leader for trailer to get the faster unit in the rear, but that's it!
> Smell of Victory indeed, Jerry! :thumbsup:


Be still my beating heart! EXCELLENT!:smilie_daumenpos:

I can sure relate to that feeling you get when you have finished major work on a loco and first set it on the track. When the thing runs it is sheer joy and when it sits there dead as a doornail it is dark gloom and despair :laugh: 

Great story!


----------



## time warp

*The "REAL"Story*

The year is 1971 and the Basement Central had managed to purchase 2 Ex- NYC Baldwins from a scrap dealer, who had acquired them after a deal had gone south with the Rock Island Railroad. 1 unit was reportedly operational and the other was stored, having suffered some kind of electrical failure it was said.
The first unit arrived tacked onto a freight movement, but the second would have to be brought in by the BC crews from storage. So after making the necessary arrangements, men and equipment were sent to move the unit to BC property.









Things were discovered to be a little worse than expected, after 4 years of storage the weeds and brush had nearly taken over, plus the locomotive had been relieved of it's rear truck! what a mess! Meanwhile, the first unit had arrived and was temporarily stored next to the old freight house.









Equipment was brought in and the brush cleared so work could begin to move the ailing diesel. A replacement truck had been brought in, having come from a scrapped B unit Baldwin.









It was a lot of work for the crew, lots of blocks and jacks, as well as labor, to get the RF 16 ready to move.









Finally, on Friday the then 3 year old GP 30 was coupled on and the Shark was slowly pulled out of the weeds.









A lot of excitement and worry, but the unit didn't look too bad. A quick inspection revealed that a step was missing and vandals had spray painted over part of the LH nose striping. But otherwise looked okay.


----------



## time warp

*more of the story*

Now that the Unit was up on all fours, the slow trip to the BC main shops could begin









Once safely in the shop, the crew got busy making the necessary repairs. No time for rest, there was coal to haul! They have a lot of trouble using the massive tools required to repair the old Baldwin.









The trucks had been removed and rolled away for repairs, and the step was replaced as well as a good cleaning done.









The refurbished prime mover stood ready to install, but that would wait till tomorrow. The hard working shop forces had gone home for the day.










All the hard work has paid off, the Formerly forlorn diesel was about to see daylight again under its own power. The two units were coupled up at this point and everything was checked out.


----------



## time warp

*Epilogue*

The two nearly forgotten old Sharks made their way to the mainline early Saturday morning as a few townsfolk looked on. Nudging up to a string of hoppers, the old luggers seemed like racehorses at the gate.










The Engineer eased into the throttle, and the old 608's picked up the load. That familiar 4 stroke burble was like music as they hit full gallop just past the edge of town, back to dragging strings of coal cars. They're good at that you know!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Time Warp this is a masterpiece, definitely made my morning :appl:

Apparently some of the townspeople were in such a shock at the old Sharks finally moving that they fainted dead away near the tracks? :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Thank you sir! Trying to have a little fun.
You are not paying attention ,Jerry! Isn't it normal to see people passed out next to the railroad tracks on Saturday morning?:laugh:


Thanks again!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41

Jerry being from Buzzardly, probably never saw folks passed out next to the tracks. Brids can be hazardous to your well being.


----------



## time warp

Jlc41, did you catch posts 48 through 50?


----------



## time warp

Deleted


----------



## jlc41

TW, yes I did. I like the way you laid it out and brought the engine back to service.


----------



## Cycleops

jlc41 said:


> Brids can be hazardous to your well being.


Yes, I remember Hitchcocks movie all too well.


----------



## time warp

Looks like I may need to get some HO buzzards to sit on top of the signal bridge!

The lead engine in the last picture still needs to have the head light fixed, because it's up in the cab right now. The trailing engine is the one with the magic marker stripe damage on the nose. I may just touch it up a little and leave most of the battle scars.

The Prototype sharks ran out of Beech Grove Indiana hauling coal for the span of their lives on the New York Central. I'm trying to determine if it would have been prototypical to see a string of Peabody Hopper cars behind a shark lash-up.

My duo are for moving coal.


----------



## time warp

Spent a lot of time in the TV room today where our project table is. Not feeling so well so I piddled with some junkers to sell off and got NYC Shark #1 buttoned up. I pulled it apart and soldered up a new wiring harness so I could mount the headlight back in the nose and get it out of the cab and switched the air horns to match NYC Shark #2.
My HO engine crew will appreciate the light relocation. They don't mind wearing sunglasses but the heat! Dang!
I mentioned Peabody coal cars.Yes COAL CARS! They ain't hoppers in coal country, ask anybody.
As per my usual foray into the Twilight Zone Everytime I start a project, the PCC's (Peabody coal cars) have begun to mock me already. I have had a nice AHM PCC for years carefully stored in its as new RED AHM box. Out it came and it's a beauty. Nickel silver wheels. Looking on eBay and find 3 more. Buy it now, Buy it now, now I own 3 PCC's . Bid on a third so I'll have 4, plenty for my small empire. Good to go!
You've heard that sound when the record's playing and somebody drags the needle off? I hear that alot. I thought I'd swing by one of the area Antique malls and check out the trains. I found a couple of bagged assortments of old trains cheap so I got em, and inside I found not only the Tyco NYC caboose I was looking for but to my Joy? Dismay? A PCC. AHM.Wha wha wha.............
Didn't need 5! Well, unless I get beat out on da 'bay that's what I'll have. So ,again, this is how I "thin" my collection.:eyes: I did get the caboose!
More to come!


----------



## jlc41

TW, never thought of thinning by adding interesting concept. I might give it a try if I get my expansion going. Today I got my 1860 passenger/baggage car lit up. Tomorrow hopefully I get my passenger car done. Thanks to the folks on this forum for the circuit and components list.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> As per my usual foray into the Twilight Zone Everytime I start a project, the PCC's (Peabody coal cars) have begun to mock me already.............
> Didn't need 5!


No, you don't need 5 - you need at least 10! It's a coal drag, remember? HAUL THAT COAL!

This reminds me of my Tyco Virginian coal car experience. I sold off the last of whatever I had of those a couple years ago. Something along the lines of "Virginian never even had any like that, why keep them?"
But they just....keep.....coming....back. A friend on the Tyco Forum was unloading a bunch of them....at what price?? Really?? YES. Now I have a 10-car drag and unprototypical-be-damned. They look good!


----------



## time warp

Good for you on the project, J! Looks like at least 2 of us on here got something done today.:laugh:


----------



## time warp

I know what you mean, Jerry! Somebody keeps plantin' "train seeds" around here!
I'll bet your coal drag does look good, but a 4 car drag is a lot for the power I'm using, might go 6. 

Are you saying that a Golden Eagle 630 pulling a string of Green Giant, Popsicle, Jell-O, and Chiquita banana billboard reefers isn't prototypical? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Are you saying that a Golden Eagle 630 pulling a string of Green Giant, Popsicle, Jell-O, and Chiquita banana billboard reefers isn't prototypical? :laugh::laugh:


From the Model Railroader's Bible, Chapter 1 Verse 6:
"There is a prototype for everything." :smokin:


----------



## time warp

So, since the NYC engines are now employed in the coal business, what of the Midnight Specials?
I've been using them for fast freight on the Basement Central, but doesn't the name plastered on the sides shout "Dedicated Service"?
I'm thinking of either a reefer or livestock hotshot. The Midnight Special name being the tag phrase for Overnight perishables, maybe Swifts reefers, or Railhead to slaughter house with a string of maybe "Durango" stock cars?
Any thoughts?


----------



## VegasN

Thoroughly enjoyed this. Loved the whole story concept. I could picture in my head the trains moving, being worked on. Kind of lost the image with the 100 foot plyers, but they do make great spots to sit on lunch break. 
I would love to do the locomotive tinkering sometimes, just not sure I even want to try that in N though. Changing couplers on these little guys pisses me off. Not the least bit interested in dealing with N scale springs, gears, and screws.
But I tell ya, I got a real kick out of reading this thread. Makes me wish mine was far enough along to do something like it.....hats off!


----------



## time warp

Thank you, Vegas. Glad you enjoyed a peek into our little world


----------



## VegasN

Very much so.


----------



## time warp

All the PCC's have arrived! we are ready to get some work done now. The premise: The Basement Central subsidiary Coal Dump Line has been unable to keep up with the barge traffic at the loadout, requiring the BC to start running two-a-day turns from the coal loader to the barge loadout located up stream. The AA Baldwins and the leased Peabody Coal Cars are the tools to get the job done!
We took this picture mid day a couple of weeks ago as the train drifted into town on its return trip from the barge facility.












A few days later we caught the old girls again drifting back in after the morning turn.










And now the calm after the storm of the coal drag blasting past, what an experience! Amazing how a 1/87th train can carry a grown man away!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I know what you mean, Jerry! Somebody keeps plantin' "train seeds" around here!
> I'll bet your coal drag does look good, but a 4 car drag is a lot for the power I'm using, might go 6.
> 
> Are you saying that a Golden Eagle 630 pulling a string of Green Giant, Popsicle, Jell-O, and Chiquita banana billboard reefers isn't prototypical? :laugh::laugh:


thats my kind of prototype lol


----------



## time warp

HA! You mean like this? :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Earlier I mentioned that the Peabody cars were mocking me. So here's the deal, I get the last one in the mail and I checked it out. Soap and water bath, made sure it had a brake wheel, made sure the wheels were OK, you know the drill. Put the drag together and started running them through the crossovers and such to make sure everything was good and after a good many rounds "DISASTER!"
Derailment!!!! of Epic proportions. It actually looked like one of those unfortunate Amtrak aerial shots where the cars are all zig zagged together. CRAP! It was the new one, the plant, instigator, mole, or whatever you call it . Everybody was happy until "Lampwick" showed up.(look that one up).
So THAT one went to TIME OUT! It will reside on the Bad order track along with the apparently UN fixable Freeport Sulpher tank car(the bane of my existence) and the "Cross Country" Purina hopper, that will go any direction- except down the track. :thumbsdown:


----------



## santafealltheway

love the jello & popscicle cars, those are cool.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Earlier I mentioned that the Peabody cars were mocking me. So here's the deal, I get the last one in the mail and I checked it out. Soap and water bath, made sure it had a brake wheel, made sure the wheels were OK, you know the drill. Put the drag together and started running them through the crossovers and such to make sure everything was good and after a good many rounds "DISASTER!"
> Derailment!!!! of Epic proportions. It actually looked like one of those unfortunate Amtrak aerial shots where the cars are all zig zagged together. CRAP! It was the new one, the plant, instigator, mole, or whatever you call it . Everybody was happy until "Lampwick" showed up.(look that one up).
> So THAT one went to TIME OUT! It will reside on the Bad order track along with the apparently UN fixable Freeport Sulpher tank car(the bane of my existence) and the "Cross Country" Purina hopper, that will go any direction- except down the track. :thumbsdown:


What, no pics of the train wreck of the century? :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Prototypical? I thought that fell under "your railroad, your rules"......I have an 0-6-0 pulling a Union Pacific diner car and two Milwaukee Rd passenger cars. All my trains are potpourri........maybe that should be my railroad, instead of B.V.R.R. (Betzville Railroad), maybe it should be P.P.R.R. Potpourri Railroad......


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Prototypical? I thought that fell under "your railroad, your rules"......I have an 0-6-0 pulling a Union Pacific diner car and two Milwaukee Rd passenger cars. All my trains are potpourri........maybe that should be my railroad, instead of B.V.R.R. (Betzville Railroad), maybe it should be P.P.R.R. Potpourri Railroad......


 I hear ya! My DeWitt Clinton looks a little odd pulling double stacks though!:hah:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> What, no pics of the train wreck of the century? :laugh:


 It was BAD Jerry! BAD! Dropped my camera in the flurry of activity. Power lines down, fire, the carnage. Lost some plastic tiny people, tried CPR on a couple of them. ROUGH!
It was bad enough that the giant 0-5-0 had to be brought in. Not good. Thank you for forcing me to relive such a painful memory.


----------



## Lemonhawk

One little mishap and your ready to scrap the car? It must be fixable Are you sure some of those kids weren't putting pennies on the track?

By the way, I've now taken apart and put the case to the DSO138 3 times. First to straighten the LCD screen, then to drill holes to access the probe calibration caps and then last because there were a few hairs and other such debris I left in the prior assemble. I think its done now! Still fascinating to play around with.


----------



## time warp

No, not the rip track! Just Bad order. Gonna have to run it through the the Binford 3000 super fixer I guess!:laugh:

My 'Scope is at home, apparently. I am not.
The case is still being Ox carted across a mountain in China somewhere on its way to me eventually. But for $5, what ever!
Looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> No, not the rip track! Just Bad order. Gonna have to run it through the the Binford 3000 super fixer I guess!:laugh:
> 
> My 'Scope is at home, apparently. I am not.
> The case is still being Ox carted across a mountain in China somewhere on its way to me eventually. But for $5, what ever!
> Looking forward to playing with it.


ox cart.........lmao:laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> ox cart.........lmao:laugh:


Now we know why delivery takes so long...


----------



## time warp

Well ,the Peabody "instigator" is still in time out, cannot figure out what the problem is. One good thing, the Purina " cross country" doesn't go cross country anymore. The problem was a really wobbly wheel on one axle, quickly repaired by popping in a replacement wheelsets which I harvested from a pile of parts formerly owned by santafealltheway (thanks). I also had added another KO&G coal car to the fleet, so I had little boy rail up 5 to make a drag behind his Lionel mint looking GP 30. The consist was:
Geep 30
2 Old AHM KO&G hoppers
1 Rock Island "ROCK" hopper
1 Purina "Kitten chow" hopper(was cross country)
1 AHM Lehigh valley hopper
AHM wide vision hack, SF.
When you have a 10 year old you learn that it's OK to have Kitten chow, Jell-O, and Carnival cars in your consist.
So we're haulin' coal! 2 powered drags a- runnin' , what could be better?


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Well ,the Peabody "instigator" is still in time out, cannot figure out what the problem is. One good thing, the Purina " cross country" doesn't go cross country anymore. The problem was a really wobbly wheel on one axle, quickly repaired by popping in a replacement wheelsets which I harvested from a pile of parts formerly owned by santafealltheway (thanks). I also had added another KO&G coal car to the fleet, so I had little boy rail up 5 to make a drag behind his Lionel mint looking GP 30. The consist was:
> Geep 30
> 2 Old AHM KO&G hoppers
> 1 Rock Island "ROCK" hopper
> 1 Purina "Kitten chow" hopper(was cross country)
> 1 AHM Lehigh valley hopper
> AHM wide vision hack, SF.
> When you have a 10 year old you learn that it's OK to have Kitten chow, Jell-O, and Carnival cars in your consist.
> So we're haulin' coal! 2 powered drags a- runnin' , what could be better?



Cool! Glad you can make use of that stuff


----------



## time warp

You bet! Already have the bind fixed in the G5 steamer, put trucks on another car, and the Purina fix. Also the PT is going in a 630 I'm piecing back together, so it's worked out fine!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> You bet! Already have the bind fixed in the G5 steamer, put trucks on another car, and the Purina fix. Also the PT is going in a 630 I'm piecing back together, so it's worked out fine!


what was the bind about? i couldnt figure that out lol


----------



## time warp

The RH ( Engineers side) crosshead / valve linkage. It was bowed in at the guide and the valve gear was pushing against its self.


----------



## VegasN

English man! Speak English!


----------



## time warp

The slidey thing that works off the back and forth of the roundy rounder on the driver's side, was bent and the knee action monkey motion deal was running into itself.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Ah - that makes more sense. I take it the Benford 3000 was used to fix the roundy rounder.


----------



## time warp

Not being critical Vegas, but you may want to rethink that potpourri railroad thing. P.P.R.R. could morph into pee pee R.R.!
And then? The " old pee pee" or worse the "Pee line"  Just Sayin'.

Your 0-6-0 and jumble of pass cars is A- OK. If nothing else it could be a private car excursion.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> Ah - that makes more sense. I take it the Benford 3000 was used to fix the roundy rounder.


Now you're catching on! :laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

lmao you guys.... cracking up over here.


----------



## time warp

VegasN, I was wondering if your 0-6-0 has valve gear? Some model steam engines don't, but I'll try to put up a picture tomorrow of mine to give you an idea. 
Wasn't trying to be a smart aleck.
Kind of hard to explain steam engine rods and valve gear in this kind of format. The valve gear is the small linkage parts next to the cylinders. The arrangement of rods and linkage works the valves above the cylinders to let steam into the cylinders at the correct time.
The guides extend back from the cylinders to support the piston rod as it moves in and out of the cylinder


----------



## time warp

Never mind, I just went back and looked at a picture you posted of the 0-6-0, it does have valve gear. Nice engine by the way.


----------



## time warp

Here is the machine in question, I have to believe that this old girl will steam again. Problem is that I don't have the tender and it only took me 20 years to find the engine! At this rate the thing will be rolling just in time for my funeral!

This thread is about cantankerous Tyco's, but since it came up the binding problem was the slide where the pencil is pointing, it was hanging crooked because of being bent and causing the small valve linkage to bottom out and bind.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Here is the machine in question, I have to believe that this old girl will steam again. Problem is that I don't have the tender and it only took me 20 years to find the engine! At this rate the thing will be rolling just in time for my funeral!
> 
> This thread is about cantankerous Tyco's, but since it came up the binding problem was the slide where the pencil is pointing, it was hanging crooked because of being bent and causing the small valve linkage to bottom out and bind.
> 
> View attachment 231057


I cant wait to see it move under its own power! Good luck with the fix man. I'll take a second stroll around that antique mall, i don't know if the tender is there but i'll look for sure.


----------



## VegasN

Haha...pee line.....the GOLDEN age of railroading...haha.

With the picture I understand better. As for the "private excursion", I am the only one that sees it, so that is as private as can be.....hehe.


----------



## time warp

I tinkered with a few things today, one of which was the troublesome Peabody coal car. It's been sitting on my bad order track staring holes in me ever since I put it in "time out " for going rogue. It had demonstrated to me that it was a derail champion.
But I won! She's a- runnin' now AND behaving! CW McCall said we got us a convoy, but I'm sayin' we got us a coal drag.
It was very,VERY complicated. ...........well, no it wasn't. hwell:. A little work with a standards gauge and some super glue and were good!
Time to get my act together and start "shopping" cars.


----------



## VegasN

Congratulations time on your victory!! Been having my *** kicked by "rogue" cars. Actually couplers, but, hey, splitting hairs. Good to see a human win once in a while.


----------



## time warp

Yep! Thanks. Gotta show em whose the boss!
Seriously, they have to be gone through and sidelined until they're fixed. I sit down and repair 2 or 3 at time until I get them going. The Peabody, Purina, and the Freeport tank have been particularly tough.


----------



## VegasN

But you are obviously tougher....


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Yep! Thanks. Gotta show em whose the boss!
> Seriously, they have to be gone through and sidelined until they're fixed. I sit down and repair 2 or 3 at time until I get them going. The Peabody, Purina, and the Freeport tank have been particularly tough.


I hate putting cars on the bench 


Fortunately the number of stock sitting out this game is only 5 now!

Instead of 62, like last year.


----------



## VegasN

haha....that's funny. Well not funny if they are sitting. Yeah, I think I have almost as many cars sitting off tracks than on.......


----------



## time warp

Trouble, trouble, trouble! All the engines are running, no problems with trackwork, all the animated accesories are working, so WHATS THE DEAL????!!!
Well, apparently the fabled Peabody coal car(Lampwick) was the torch bearer for the opening ceremonies of the fall 2016 "DERAIL-O-RAMA" 
Started with the Pbody, then the Kitten chow hopper, the unrelenting torment of the Freeport Sulpher tanker, and now 2 "tie pounder" cabooses! Crap!
I'm currently wearing a football helmet so I won't pound my head into the wall, and trying to straighten out all these pieces of equipment with wander wheels. Here's what's going on, some recap:
Peabody(Lampwick): simply re gauged the wheels and fixed them and the truck pins in place with super glue.:thumbsup:
Kitten chow(Cross country): one wheelset wasn't running true, replaced it and good to go,:thumbsup:
Red truss rod caboose: Old model that undoubtedly NEVER ran right. The trucks wouldn't swivel because they would hit the steps on all 4 corners, trimmed the rear of the steps. :thumbsup:
Green "slogan" caboose: mystery derailer, no apparent cause. Would not stay on the track, but I found it! ONE of the wheelsets were a different tread profile, the treads were about .003 wider than the rest with flat treads. Replaced em, Nirvana!:thumbsup:
Freeport Sulpher joy stealer: wheels in gauge, no binding, weight good, runs in auto derail. If it's in the train it always derails, never fails. However, if you tie it on the rear of the train it runs fine! HUH? I did find that all the wheels are the wide, flat tread ones. I'm planning on changing them out when I quit walking in tiny circles and mumbling to myself. 
I'm considering sending Freeport out on an MTF layout tour. Then each person could post pictures of it derailing on their own layout. Sounds fun.:laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Trouble, trouble, trouble! All the engines are running, no problems with trackwork, all the animated accesories are working, so WHATS THE DEAL????!!!
> Well, apparently the fabled Peabody coal car(Lampwick) was the torch bearer for the opening ceremonies of the fall 2016 "DERAIL-O-RAMA"
> Started with the Pbody, then the Kitten chow hopper, the unrelenting torment of the Freeport Sulpher tanker, and now 2 "tie pounder" cabooses! Crap!
> I'm currently wearing a football helmet so I won't pound my head into the wall, and trying to straighten out all these pieces of equipment with wander wheels. Here's what's going on, some recap:
> Peabody(Lampwick): simply re gauged the wheels and fixed them and the truck pins in place with super glue.:thumbsup:
> Kitten chow(Cross country): one wheelset wasn't running true, replaced it and good to go,:thumbsup:
> Red truss rod caboose: Old model that undoubtedly NEVER ran right. The trucks wouldn't swivel because they would hit the steps on all 4 corners, trimmed the rear of the steps. :thumbsup:
> Green "slogan" caboose: mystery derailer, no apparent cause. Would not stay on the track, but I found it! ONE of the wheelsets were a different tread profile, the treads were about .003 wider than the rest with flat treads. Replaced em, Nirvana!:thumbsup:
> Freeport Sulpher joy stealer: wheels in gauge, no binding, weight good, runs in auto derail. If it's in the train it always derails, never fails. However, if you tie it on the rear of the train it runs fine! HUH? I did find that all the wheels are the wide, flat tread ones. I'm planning on changing them out when I quit walking in tiny circles and mumbling to myself.
> I'm considering sending Freeport out on an MTF layout tour. Then each person could post pictures of it derailing on their own layout. Sounds fun.:laugh:


The football helmet image is priceless :laugh:

I've been without a running layout long enough that I have almost forgotten the joys of staying up until 4 am trying to solve a derailing problem. I'm OCD enough that I just won't let go until the fix is found. Going back in what's left of my memory, it has always amazed me how simple and painfully obvious most of the solutions were! Which is to say I always went for the most complex stuff first, which went hand-in-hand with some of the most bizarre 'solutions' to the problem. 

Of course the trackwork on one of my layouts was pretty much a torture track - if I could get rolling stock to negotiate it dependably, it could negotiate anything :smokin:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Trouble, trouble, trouble! All the engines are running, no problems with trackwork, all the animated accesories are working, so WHATS THE DEAL????!!!
> Well, apparently the fabled Peabody coal car(Lampwick) was the torch bearer for the opening ceremonies of the fall 2016 "DERAIL-O-RAMA"
> Started with the Pbody, then the Kitten chow hopper, the unrelenting torment of the Freeport Sulpher tanker, and now 2 "tie pounder" cabooses! Crap!
> I'm currently wearing a football helmet so I won't pound my head into the wall, and trying to straighten out all these pieces of equipment with wander wheels. Here's what's going on, some recap:
> Peabody(Lampwick): simply re gauged the wheels and fixed them and the truck pins in place with super glue.:thumbsup:
> Kitten chow(Cross country): one wheelset wasn't running true, replaced it and good to go,:thumbsup:
> Red truss rod caboose: Old model that undoubtedly NEVER ran right. The trucks wouldn't swivel because they would hit the steps on all 4 corners, trimmed the rear of the steps. :thumbsup:
> Green "slogan" caboose: mystery derailer, no apparent cause. Would not stay on the track, but I found it! ONE of the wheelsets were a different tread profile, the treads were about .003 wider than the rest with flat treads. Replaced em, Nirvana!:thumbsup:
> Freeport Sulpher joy stealer: wheels in gauge, no binding, weight good, runs in auto derail. If it's in the train it always derails, never fails. However, if you tie it on the rear of the train it runs fine! HUH? I did find that all the wheels are the wide, flat tread ones. I'm planning on changing them out when I quit walking in tiny circles and mumbling to myself.
> I'm considering sending Freeport out on an MTF layout tour. Then each person could post pictures of it derailing on their own layout. Sounds fun.:laugh:


now you know why i insist on metal wheels for everything i run lol


----------



## time warp

You know how it is, fix one thing then it's something else! 
Jerry, on my big layout in the 80's I'd test run everything through the turnouts in reverse. 8 to 10 car trains! Hours and hours of tweaking to get them right. But now it's not the track - ever. Its a stray figure or a clump of lichen, spider web one time. Everything's been cool up to now, Oh well!
And SFATW, you are right about the wheels, except for two reasons here in Bizarro world:
Trains don't pay the electric bill, so we're rairoading Penn Central style(Broke), and if you've read my posts there would probably be a spark caused by a derailment of my metal wheeled cars and an ensuing fire! Not that it could happen, but it would. :dunno:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> You know how it is, fix one thing then it's something else!
> Jerry, on my big layout in the 80's I'd test run everything through the turnouts in reverse. 8 to 10 car trains! Hours and hours of tweaking to get them right. But now it's not the track - ever. Its a stray figure or a clump of lichen, spider web one time. Everything's been cool up to now, Oh well!
> And SFATW, you are right about the wheels, except for two reasons here in Bizarro world:
> Trains don't pay the electric bill, so we're rairoading Penn Central style(Broke), and if you've read my posts there would probably be a spark caused by a derailment of my metal wheeled cars and an ensuing fire! Not that it could happen, but it would. :dunno:


lol you never know.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Santa Fe - I used to insist on metal wheels too, and would continue to do so if the dang things were not so expensive. So now I don't throw out the plastic without giving them a "fair trial". 
The new-ish Tyco pizza cutters, the crappy plastic wheels that come on IHC passenger cars....yes they get an immediate life sentence. But there does exist a fair amount of plastic wheelsets that have a chance, such as Athearn BB wheels and a number of others such as Accurail. The biggest test is simply set the car on the track and give it a good push - if it rolls like there's no tomorrow, (and will go through turnouts without bumping over the frogs) it's earned a spot on the roster, no questions asked:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolferz

Time Warp, you simply must set a video stream up whenever you run your trains. My little engineer would absolutely love to see that many derailments! He would probably have all sorts of stories to tell you as to why they derailed too, LOL

Alas, here, he has to create his own imaginative situations to cause derailments and there is always a story to go with it. I will most certainly be investing in a plexiglass wall around the border of our layout when it is built to protect against "nosedives"

I remember in my childhood the wheelsets of Tyco and LifeLike, and am glad that the trains I model now have not had such problems as those did... YET. I'm sure I will have plenty enough to keep me on my toes when I get that building set up. In the meantime, I've enjoyed reading this story, keep it up!


----------



## VegasN

time's stories, and railroading adventures is *always* a source of information, inspiration, and entertainment.:appl:


----------



## jlc41

I will second what VegasN has said.


----------



## time warp

Thanks guys! I try to keep the fun in it, in spite of the disasters.
Wolferz, I don't know about the derailment videos, kind of embarrassing! Would be funny to splice something like that together though.
It really did start with the Peabody, and I've got the damage to show for it. Broken light poles, damaged buildings, broken sign posts, etc. And it doesn't help that our layout is so crowded, I mean you can't shove a .060 feeler gauge between anything on there. And we're still adding!
One side note: Midnight Special #4 is headed to a new owner in Ithica, NY. I still have #1,2,3,&5. #4 was the super fast one. There goes $40 and 20 hours of my life I'll never get back! Sold it for $10 bucks. Ouch!
Now to get NYC shark #3 going.:goofball:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Thanks guys! I try to keep the fun in it, in spite of the disasters.
> Wolferz, I don't know about the derailment videos, kind of embarrassing! Would be funny to splice something like that together though.
> It really did start with the Peabody, and I've got the damage to show for it. Broken light poles, damaged buildings, broken sign posts, etc. And it doesn't help that our layout is so crowded, I mean you can't shove a .060 feeler gauge between anything on there. And we're still adding!
> One side note: Midnight Special #4 is headed to a new owner in Ithica, NY. I still have #1,2,3,&5. #4 was the super fast one. There goes $40 and 20 hours of my life I'll never get back! Sold it for $10 bucks. Ouch!
> Now to get NYC shark #3 going.:goofball:


You are clearly in this for the love of trains.....


----------



## 3.8TransAM

time warp said:


> Thanks guys! I try to keep the fun in it, in spite of the disasters.
> Wolferz, I don't know about the derailment videos, kind of embarrassing! Would be funny to splice something like that together though.
> It really did start with the Peabody, and I've got the damage to show for it. Broken light poles, damaged buildings, broken sign posts, etc. And it doesn't help that our layout is so crowded, I mean you can't shove a .060 feeler gauge between anything on there. And we're still adding!
> One side note: Midnight Special #4 is headed to a new owner in Ithica, NY. I still have #1,2,3,&5. #4 was the super fast one. There goes $40 and 20 hours of my life I'll never get back! Sold it for $10 bucks. Ouch!
> Now to get NYC shark #3 going.:goofball:


Our styles our complete opposites, but I still get a kick out of looking at your stuff. I remember 99% of it from when I was a hell of a lot younger

If your having fun, who cares. I enjoy tinkering and tearing stuff down only to bring it back to life!


----------



## time warp

3.8TransAM said:


> Our styles our complete opposites, but I still get a kick out of looking at your stuff. I remember 99% of it from when I was a hell of a lot younger
> 
> If your having fun, who cares. I enjoy tinkering and tearing stuff down only to bring it back to life!


 We are having fun. It's not that I think my type of railroading is for everybody, but this is just the way I choose to enjoy it. I started out wanting to put something together reminiscent of store display set ups from years past: animation, out of proportion elements here and there and so forth. And the equipment I have varies considerably from very nice scale stuff to the most garish cheapies, it doesn't bother me.
And I do like fixing them. I buy mostly broken and discarded stuff and put it back together for the fun of it. I rescued one a while back that was junked and now it's rolling up the miles in the capable hands of a 14 year old boy on Ithica, NY. Nice!
Don't get me wrong though, I'd love to someday have a point to point logging railroad with a weathered Climax swaying back and forth on handlaid 55 with twigs for ties. Meantime I'll keep the Shark powered coal drags heated up along with the BL2 slow freights and keep smiling.


----------



## time warp

Pavlovian response, Every time I hear "FREEPORT", I wet myself. Not good. 
I've had the freight car from hell sitting on my worktable for months. You know, the cute and innocent looking AHM Freeport Sulpher chemical tank car AKA Derail -O - Matic. Here's the story:
Got this tank car years ago at a train show and it was busted up, tank was good and it's a hard to find roadname so I saved it back. Found a donor car for a frame and railings, cabbaged some trucks elsewhere and got it put together a couple years ago about the time I bought a good twin to it.
These are old Tempo cars, which were also offered by AHM. Tempo was a European brand then. Both mine are tempo and are lettered with decals from the factory, and are very nice cars.
So the second car has original nickel silver wheels and has never given a minute's trouble, always runs great. The first car has never been usable, even after replacing the frame and twice replacing the trucks. I think I understand why it was busted up when I got it. 
Remember the town of Lago in the Clint Eastwood movie High plains drifter? Right behind the livery stable there was a car shop. This car was shopped there before I got it, I'm sure of it. It was also given a nice heavy coat of DE RAILO brand paint and was cursed by a Witch doctor. I've thought about it a lot and I'm convinced of this.
So after getting home today I got the Shark powered Peabody coal drag fired up and was enjoying life a little when a rusty door in my hit or miss brain either slammed shut or creaked open and I had a thought. (Rare occurrence).
So after wheezing my way from the basement to my 2nd floor work area I got busy replacing the wide, flat tread wheels on the Freeport car with some nice metal RP 25 metal wheel sets I had acquired lately. Now this is the second set of trucks but the fourth set of wheels, so back to the basement I went, inserted the Turd into the tanker train coupled to little boy's Lionel GP 30 and away we went.
I was now Uncle Remus in "Song of the South", Mr. Bluebird on my shoulder and we're watching that train run no problem! Whistle a happy tune! 'Twas the wheels!
Ran it for a good spell, through crossovers and everything, nary a bobble. Happy Friday!


----------



## jlc41

TW,as Yogi would say "it anit over till it's over" good save.


----------



## VegasN

I can just see the big 'ol grin on your face watching it roll down the track.


----------



## santafealltheway

Hurrah!

Metal wheels to the rescue! haha


----------



## time warp

Well guys, it looks like a simple fix that I should have found long ago. Problem is the trucks that I changed out ran fine on other cars, wheels too(2nd set of metal wheels, Jim). That's why it turned in to such a battle, it SHOULD have been ok.
A physics riddle, no doubt. 

BTW, Before I declared victory, I turned the car end for end to be sure that there would be no surprises. I've had that bite me in the butt before! Thanks for the Kudos, now on to the next headache.


----------



## time warp

The Litmus test was today for the Freeport Sulpher tanker. It's been running in a tanker freight train for a couple of days behind the GP30 and doing well. But today I did some switching with the Freeport twins.
I set them out of the consist and brought around the old Mantua 0-6-0 to nudge the hoppers into the tank facility. Smooth as could be being pushed through the crossovers and switches and being spotted at the plant, no trouble at all!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Remember the town of Lago in the Clint Eastwood movie High plains drifter? Right behind the livery stable there was a car shop. This car was shopped there before I got it, I'm sure of it..........


:laugh::appl: true genius :smokin:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> :laugh::appl: true genius :smokin:


 You are obviously paying attention, I think you should get the attaboy for deciphering such an obscure reference!:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Remember in the '80's when The Fixx recorded "One thing leads to another"?
Well, so it goes. Coal dump led to coal mine, Coal mine led to coal drag, Coal drag led to Sharks, Midnight Specials led to Cattle trains, Cattle train led to slaughterhouse, slaughterhouse led to tank car industry next door, frustration led to repair of Sulpher tank cars, Sulpher tank cars led to liquid ferilizer plant! 
And the wheels go round and round.


----------



## VegasN

Nice. I love hearing normal progression of things.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> You are obviously paying attention, I think you should get the attaboy for deciphering such an obscure reference!:thumbsup:


Thank you 

The Song of the South/Uncle Remus line gets honorable mention as well. BTW, the name of the author of the Uncle Remus stories, Joel Chandler Harris, is proudly displayed on the side of a Rivarossi Southern Crescent heavyweight observation car. :sly:


----------



## time warp

I enjoy cerebral humor, but I may have trouble staying ahead of you! :worshippy:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Well guys, it looks like a simple fix that I should have found long ago. Problem is the trucks that I changed out ran fine on other cars, wheels too(2nd set of metal wheels, Jim). That's why it turned in to such a battle, it SHOULD have been ok.
> A physics riddle, no doubt.
> 
> BTW, Before I declared victory, I turned the car end for end to be sure that there would be no surprises. I've had that bite me in the butt before! Thanks for the Kudos, now on to the next headache.


only 2 sets? lol


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Thanks , after reading this thread it reminded me how I too like to tinker with old stuff, did the tyco thing with a batch of "junk" engines a while back, picked up 8 for 25 bucks & managed to get 6 running, then one of those did the smoker thing! but it gave me a week of evenings tinkering to see what I could fix, well worth the limited investment!
So I went up to the train room & got back to work on those trains I got from my son's friend, . Thanks again,Rich.
I'll go dig up my old thread & post up the progress.


----------



## time warp

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Thanks , after reading this thread it reminded me how I too like to tinker with old stuff, did the tyco thing with a batch of "junk" engines a while back, picked up 8 for 25 bucks & managed to get 6 running, then one of those did the smoker thing! but it gave me a week of evenings tinkering to see what I could fix, well worth the limited investment!
> So I went up to the train room & got back to work on those trains I got from my son's friend, . Thanks again,Rich.
> I'll go dig up my old thread & post up the progress.


 It is fun bringing them back to life and then putting them back in service.
So you've experienced the famous "Five Alarm" Tyco Powertorque experience? :laugh:
When they're right, they're right. But man, when those things burn, it's epic! And the smell! :hah:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> It is fun bringing them back to life and then putting them back in service.
> So you've experienced the famous "Five Alarm" Tyco Powertorque experience? :laugh:
> When they're right, they're right. But man, when those things burn, it's epic! And the smell! :hah:


ever had one speed up to like... -tripple- speed before it burst into flames?

I still have the melty black mark on the carpet.


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> ever had one speed up to like... -tripple- speed before it burst into flames?
> 
> I still have the melty black mark on the carpet.


 Finishing up a 5 car string of KO&G COAL CARS now, the premise being that the BC owns its power but has leased groups of cars, hence the multi car blocks from different railroads.So with the Peabody cars that will give me 2 trains , plus the 4 odd stragglers I have gives me plenty of equipment for the coal runs. That also means I don't need to repaint cars and can run a variety of roadnames that I like.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> It's like a government cover-up Jim, Tycophiles claim it doesn't happen. You've got the HO equivalent of area 51 on your carpet. Thing is, here at MTF we fix Tycos and keep them running, over yonder the "real" Tyco guys gut em and re power them.
> All mine run, and run well. Still it kind of reminds me of my parents' 68 Pontiac wagon in the winter. We thought it might start, but always held our breath until we would hear that uneven, dragging sound of an overtaxed starter giving way to internal combustion. I still get prickly sometimes when I first crack the throttle, but I unclench after a few minutes and "it's all good".
> So the lil' fellas stay busy on the coal drags, defying the odds you might say.
> My funeral will be epic, a couple of loops of track and Powertorque Tycos running at a trot, a defiant smirk on my face. Oh, you'll here the whispers, the out of the way conversations as they say" Is that him? Is this the man that ACTUALLY tamed them?"
> "Yes , this is him. Somebody had to do it."
> 
> Finishing up a 5 car string of KO&G COAL CARS now, the premise being that the BC owns its power but has leased groups of cars, hence the multi car blocks from different railroads.So with the Peabody cars that will give me 2 trains , plus the 4 odd stragglers I have gives me plenty of equipment for the coal runs. That also means I don't need to repaint cars and can run a variety of roadnames that I like.


wow. lol.

Maybe i'll have to model a small area with aliens and a shed with a small space ship inside.


----------



## time warp

You know I'm not serious, right? :laugh:
A little punchy today, I actually paid for something at the Indy South show and then went off and left it sitting on the dealers' table! Dang it!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> You know I'm not serious, right? :laugh:
> A little punchy today, I actually paid for something at the Indy South show and then went off and left it sitting on the dealers' table! Dang it!


lol i know. 

That sucks. what did you buy?

I was serious too hahaha


----------



## time warp

I bought several cars, one of which was MIB, never been in the track. Walked away with all the loose cars and left the MIB sitting there. Arrrggh!


----------



## VegasN

I've done that before. Bought a bunch of stuff from Guitar Center and left a lightening bolt strap and a set of strings. They were under the bag as I was loading it up on the counter. Sooo Po'd.


----------



## VegasN

Hmmmm........why? Why would someone who lives just a small road trip from Area 51 not think of doing an "alien" base scene? Can someone please explain why that didn't enter my mind?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Hmmmm........why? Why would someone who lives just a small road trip from Area 51 not think of doing an "alien" base scene? Can someone please explain why that didn't enter my mind?


kung fu aliens.


----------



## VegasN

Science ninjas, kung fu aliens (Chinese immigrants?) what's next? Muy Thai Cosmonauts?


----------



## time warp

All you need now are some old Lionel HO radioactive waste and atomic energy cars.
If there's gonna be trouble, it may as well be served by rail.
So when is there going to be a Zombie train? Strings of stock cars hauling Zombies in for incineration or something. How about using a Menards power plant for a loads in/ empties out situation. Loading Zombies is hard, unloading them is easy. Use fire hoses or pitchforks, either way.:laugh:

When did this thread spin out of control?:dunno:


----------



## VegasN

When the three strangest guys came in......


----------



## Lemonhawk

VegasN you could always model the railroad that served the nuclear rocket facility.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Science ninjas, kung fu aliens (Chinese immigrants?) what's next? Muy Thai Cosmonauts?


lol. You know you like it.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> VegasN you could always model the railroad that served the nuclear rocket facility.



Now there's an idea!


----------



## VegasN

I'll Have to start doing some research on that. Wonder if a train track goes to area 51? But then again, I could always model real places with my own modifications.


----------



## time warp

I received my last 2 KO&G (Kansas, Oklahoma and Gulf) coal cars in the mail a couple of days ago which will complete my second coal drag. Like most everything else "new" around here they were made in the previous century and while they appear identical, one is an old AHM from Hong Kong and the other is a still older Rivarrossi.
(Little Man likes KO&G because he was born in Oklahoma).
In looking over the cars I notice the Rivarrossi has some serious funk built up on the wheel treads, enough that the wheels look half again wider than they should and there are chunks of the ick coming off. That tells me this should be a good runner because that crud didn't get on the wheels while they were bouncing along the ties! Disturbing flashbacks of the Peabody "lampwick" are part of the reason I'm penning this at 3:00 a.m.:lol_hitting:
Hopefully I'll get em all tied together sometime this weekend after shopping them and track test ( Where did I put my football helmet?):laugh:
Also, another brace of Sharks are on their way to the Basement Central from a used equipment dealer(Thanks Danhi) to become part of our miniature 1971 world. These are going to be repaints, but I'm not sure whether I should revisit my original idea from post #1 and paint them as Monongahela units, New York Central "cigar band", or............. Pre - B&O , post BLH demo Elgin, Joliet, and Eastern units. Since they'll be nosing around coal cars, the first two choices would be more correct. The EJ&E would be interesting though, even though they had short careers as transfer units.
Any thoughts?
As I write this I was just thinking of how many hours that old Rivarrossi hopper must have been running to build up that much crap on the wheels. Who's layout? Was it an estate piece? Part of a long ago Christmas train set? I wonder. Kind of makes a person look at these old things differently.
Good night and Good news!:thumbsup:


----------



## santafealltheway

I've had a few wheels gunk up like that.

Ever had the entire intact ring of gunk come off all at once?

Very satisfying lol


----------



## time warp

Where you getting all that crud, Jim? I remember when I was a kid they would get that way but I didn't know to clean anything.
There was a story of John Allen's where he had that junk build up on a caboose wheel past the flange, crazy!
I personally couldn't tell you how long it's been since I've had that problem because every so often I wet the rails with alcohol as the train is running. That helps keep the car wheels cleaner. I just wipe the rails a few times afterwards.


----------



## VegasN

Gotta love more play time....with or without a helmet


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I received my last 2 KO&G (Kansas, Oklahoma and Gulf) coal cars in the mail a couple of days ago which will complete my second coal drag. Like most everything else "new" around here they were made in the previous century and while they appear identical, one is an old AHM from Hong Kong and the other is a still older Rivarrossi.
> (Little Man likes KO&G because he was born in Oklahoma).
> In looking over the cars I notice the Rivarrossi has some serious funk built up on the wheel treads, enough that the wheels look half again wider than they should and there are chunks of the ick coming off. That tells me this should be a good runner because that crud didn't get on the wheels while they were bouncing along the ties! Disturbing flashbacks of the Peabody "lampwick" are part of the reason I'm penning this at 3:00 a.m.:lol_hitting:
> Hopefully I'll get em all tied together sometime this weekend after shopping them and track test ( Where did I put my football helmet?):laugh:
> Also, another brace of Sharks are on their way to the Basement Central from a used equipment dealer(Thanks Danhi) to become part of our miniature 1971 world. These are going to be repaints, but I'm not sure whether I should revisit my original idea from post #1 and paint them as Monongahela units, New York Central "cigar band", or............. Pre - B&O , post BLH demo Elgin, Joliet, and Eastern units. Since they'll be nosing around coal cars, the first two choices would be more correct. The EJ&E would be interesting though, even though they had short careers as transfer units.
> Any thoughts?
> As I write this I was just thinking of how many hours that old Rivarrossi hopper must have been running to build up that much crap on the wheels. Who's layout? Was it an estate piece? Part of a long ago Christmas train set? I wonder. Kind of makes a person look at these old things differently.
> Good night and Good news!:thumbsup:


Rodney, heheh,,,,thanks for this post, I needed a chuckle on a gloomy morning in Texas. I think it's the football helmet :laugh:

I think I would go for the Monongahela. I did a set of sharks about a year ago in the NYC cigar band - would have done Monongahela if I could have found a set of decals, but no luck on that. 
Your mention of the unknown history of your Rivarossi hopper is one of the things I find most interesting too. Whenever I find an old, well-used piece like that I wonder about all the scenes in the past it may have been a part of. A Christmas gift? What kind of layout did it run on? Was it a childhood toy that was boxed and forgotten, or part of an estate of someone who passed away? The mystery really kicks in on a piece that has obviously been painted and detailed by the previous owner, or even a freelance railroad scheme.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Rodney, heheh,,,,thanks for this post, I needed a chuckle on a gloomy morning in Texas. I think it's the football helmet :laugh:
> 
> I think I would go for the Monongahela. I did a set of sharks about a year ago in the NYC cigar band - would have done Monongahela if I could have found a set of decals, but no luck on that.
> Your mention of the unknown history of your Rivarossi hopper is one of the things I find most interesting too. Whenever I find an old, well-used piece like that I wonder about all the scenes in the past it may have been a part of. A Christmas gift? What kind of layout did it run on? Was it a childhood toy that was boxed and forgotten, or part of an estate of someone who passed away? The mystery really kicks in on a piece that has obviously been painted and detailed by the previous owner, or even a freelance railroad scheme.


 I've got a couple of keepers that came from friends and acquaintances over the years and they're like HO time capsules. But yes, a lot of times a person wonders about the background.
Things going "normal" this afternoon, explaining the stabbing pain behind my left eye. I too am leaning towards Monongahela, but as far as I've been able to find there are no decal sets available for them, naturally.
Of course the basic decal job is NYC Cigar band(which are available) with a MRY modified Herald and "Monongahela" on the side panels in NYC script. Probably dead in the water on this issue for now.
What about the EJ&E? Decals ARE available, wrong colors. Of course hwell:
Shot down twice, Maverick's in a flat spin!
WHY DO I TRY??
So, Like you Jerry, I must either go with the NYC Cigar band or keep digging for the material I need. Bummer. Maybe dig up some old Champs.
And the further testimony of my "Relaxing" afternoon: 
Crappy picture shows the pile of scrapings from the RIV coal car wheels, which I cleaned as part of shopping the 2 KO&G cars. Checked couplers, gauged wheels, brake wheel, all good. Should be good to go.
I dug out the C&O BL 2s for the shakedown run of the K train. Down to the Basement and assembled the BLs with the 5 K cars and Caboose. Start out at a slow roll and steadily build speed, everything's looking good. The Hindenburg also looked good before the flames erupted.
Barreling towards the crossover I threw the switch, lead unit split said switch, Diesels go every which way. BAH! Good news is ALL THE KOG CARS STAYED ON THE RAILS! Is this a success or a failure? Must have been a fluke, that switch never fails! Re rail , check stuff, go again. 2nd attempt went much better - NOT! Dang it!
Re rail check crap start over. Not the 3rd time, not me. Found the points wouldn't move all the way against the stock rails so I pushed them over and off we go, traversed the crossover perfectly. Good, right? NO!
Exiting through the second crossover(at speed), lead and trailing units again find terra firma, courtesy of a Stink bug dead between the rails. Geesh! Cars remained on the iron, though!
Ran several rounds with good success after removing bug carcass, so now K train is declared fit for service. :appl:
Now I've got a switch to fix!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Where you getting all that crud, Jim? I remember when I was a kid they would get that way but I didn't know to clean anything.
> There was a story of John Allen's where he had that junk build up on a caboose wheel past the flange, crazy!
> I personally couldn't tell you how long it's been since I've had that problem because every so often I wet the rails with alcohol as the train is running. That helps keep the car wheels cleaner. I just wipe the rails a few times afterwards.


Doesn't happen much anymore. mostly when i was younger, or when i buy a car from the antique store.


----------



## time warp

I figured it was dirt being imported in from used equipment, I know I get a lot of them that way. I don't imagine you have a lot of trouble since you have so many with metal wheelsets. In my experience, plastic wheels are always worse for building up dirt.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I figured it was dirt being imported in from used equipment, I know I get a lot of them that way. I don't imagine you have a lot of trouble since you have so many with metal wheelsets. In my experience, plastic wheels are always worse for building up dirt.


Pretty much. I havent seen any build up like that on a metal wheel now that you mention it, just the plastic ones.


----------



## VegasN

I can not believe I have to post this whole dang thing again all because extraimago really screwed up and is having many issues today....

I do upholstery on the side at my buddies shop. We often refer people to places that do vinyl graphics on cars. They can do just small accents to full vehicle wraps, like this;









Could you get undecorated, or paint your cars a base color and go to a place that does vinyl graphics to have ANY logo, color scheme, picture, whatever on it? The price for that small of a job couldn't be any more than a locomotive I would think? And all you would need is a picture of what you want and the locomotive shell, or car body.


----------



## mopac

time, I got an out loud chuckle with your Hindenburgh reference.


----------



## time warp

mopac said:


> time, I got an out loud chuckle with your Hindenburgh reference.


 Thanks! :laugh:I sincerely hope your coal drag experiences go better than mine when you get up and running!:lol_hitting:


----------



## time warp

I appreciate the suggestion, Vegas. Sure could be an option. I also may look into some custom decals of the cost isn't outrageous.


----------



## VegasN

Or even just take the photo in and have them cut the vinyl for you and install it yourself. That should be even cheaper.


----------



## time warp

I'm including it as an option.


----------



## time warp

This Monongahela decal thing is getting George upset! I'm freakin' out here!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> This Monongahela decal thing is getting George upset! I'm freakin' out here!


I wonder if Microscale has alphabet sheets in the NYC letter font?
Can you spell M-O-N-O-N-G-A-H-E-L-A ?? :dunno:


----------



## jlc41

tw, is the loco your doing?http://s3.amazonaws.com/rrpa_photos/...C_0762.NEF.JPG


----------



## time warp

Jerry, I think I can build the letters from NEW YORK CENTRAL, G from C, H from N, M from inverted W also using N. But the nose Herald is a MRY sort of football shaped to fit the NYC oval. 

Joe, Its the Monongahela scheme from modified NYC Cigar band, your link didn't come through with any info.


----------



## jlc41

how about this? http://www.american-rails.com/images/MONRF116.jpg


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> But the nose Herald is a MRY sort of football shaped to fit the NYC oval..............


Hmmm....so close. 

Worst case, you can always just omit the herald. Sounds lazy and in this case it is lol, but if you look long enough, you can always find examples where the railroad simply left off part of the scheme. Shops weren't always picky about what went out the door as long as the locomotive was running, there are examples of multi-schemed locomotives aplenty.

OR...

Do a negative image of the herald on a sheet of decal paper, and apply it over a white oval on the loco. See? Now go find the football helmet and get to work :goofball:


----------



## time warp

That's it J, see the Herald? Yes Jerry it's close, gonna have to dig in!


----------



## time warp

time warp said:


> I bought several cars, one of which was MIB, never been in the track. Walked away with all the loose cars and left the MIB sitting there. Arrrggh!


 Set up at the Manual High School show in Indy today and lo and behold I found the guy I bought the Boraxo car from! He had it with him and delivered it into my hands. Hoo- waa!


----------



## Fire21

time warp said:


> Set up at the Manual High School show in Indy today and lo and behold I found the guy I bought the Boraxo car from! He had it with him and delivered it into my hands. Hoo- waa!


You are both lucky AND blessed!!!


----------



## time warp

Indeed!


----------



## time warp

So the 2 Baldwin's earmarked for Monongahela paint are up and running, one of them needed only new traction tires and a service, the other quickly burned down as soon as power was applied to the test track. Literally billowing smoke, smelly smoke, out of the Windows. Dead. :smilie_auslachen:
Tore down, replaced armature, springs and brushes and back in business! New traction tires and a good run in for the pair. Success!:appl: Now I'm working on removing the lettering and striping to prep for "Basic Black",and painting the truck sideframes black as well.
So today I looked for some decals at the train show to no avail.:thumbsdown:
I did stumble across some NYC C- Liners in the lightening bolt scheme, which is correct for as- delivered units. They are late version IHC with 8 wheel drive, so they'll run good for a long time. These units will fill a gap left from the sale of all my GP 18's and all the extra FA's a while back. Plus I'm rebuilding my NYC fleet, so these will fit right in. They are contemporaries of the RF-16's as well.


----------



## VegasN

Sounds like fun AND progress......


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I did stumble across some NYC C- Liners in the lightening bolt scheme, which is correct for as- delivered units. They are late version IHC with 8 wheel drive, so they'll run good for a long time. These units will fill a gap left from the sale of all my GP 18's and all the extra FA's a while back. Plus I'm rebuilding my NYC fleet, so these will fit right in. They are contemporaries of the RF-16's as well.


I'm envious. I go on a search for those later 8WD C-Liners every so often, then get sidetracked and forget about it. Thing is, they are hard to find on ebay because most sellers never know one C-Liner from another. Are there any visual cues to look for? I think the trucks are different?


----------



## time warp

Yes Sir! No nose grabs
Different trucks
Flat fans instead of pointed
Steam generator vents on rear roof
They are a little tough to find


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Yes Sir! No nose grabs
> Different trucks
> Flat fans instead of pointed
> Steam generator vents on rear roof
> They are a little tough to find


Yes they are. You could almost add to the list "most likely to be seen with Corky's Carnival on the side" :laugh:


----------



## time warp

The earlier bodies will fit the late chassis, but yeah, the carnival ones seem to show up the most.


----------



## time warp

*Change of plan*

The Fairbanks cabs showed up on the BC property and looked to be fit and ready to roll. Only problem was, the BC has invested in Baldwin and EMD road power and the big F-M's have little in common with them as far as parts and maintenance is concerned. Plus the effort required to keep the opposed piston engines up and running could be considerable.
So after careful consideration, and partly due to interest expressed by another party, the decision was made to sell.
So the paperwork was completed and the 2 FM's head out towards Buzzardly, Texas.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> The Fairbanks cabs showed up on the BC property and looked to be fit and ready to roll. Only problem was, the BC has invested in Baldwin and EMD road power and the big F-M's have little in common with them as far as parts and maintenance is concerned. Plus the effort required to keep the opposed piston engines up and running could be considerable.
> So after careful consideration, and partly due to interest expressed by another party, the decision was made to sell.
> So the paperwork was completed and the 2 FM's head out towards Buzzardly, Tezas.


Word of the transaction has inevitably hit the streets of Buzzardly, and the town is abuzz (get it?) with excitement. The railroad is the lifeblood of the town, and new locomotives mean there's gonna be a fat turkey on everyone's Christmas table!
_"God Bless us, every one!"_


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Word of the transaction has inevitably hit the streets of Buzzardly, and the town is abuzz (get it?) with excitement. The railroad is the lifeblood of the town, and new locomotives mean there's gonna be a fat turkey on everyone's Christmas table!
> _"God Bless us, every one!"_


 They are awesome! There's something to be said of a locomotive built over 60 years ago with a twin crankshaft submarine engine, capable of over 2000 horsepower on BB trucks, with a reputation for busting coupler knuckles! How can anybody not like that? :appl:


----------



## VegasN

Photo of said awesome locomotive?


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> They are awesome! There's something to be said of a locomotive built over 60 years ago with a twin crankshaft submarine engine, capable of over 2000 horsepower on BB trucks, with a reputation for busting coupler knuckles! How can anybody not like that? :appl:


Like this? lol


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> Like this? lol


 Well......sort of! Where do I get one of those? That's great! :laugh:

Vegas, You'll have to talk to the foreman at Buzzardly. He'll probably issue a press release in a few days.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> They are awesome! There's something to be said of a locomotive built over 60 years ago with a twin crankshaft submarine engine, capable of over 2000 horsepower on BB trucks, with a reputation for busting coupler knuckles! How can anybody not like that? :appl:


The Rivarossi/AHM/IHC C-Liner will always hold a special place in my heart, being the first HO locomotive I ever had - as part of Christmas 1968. Resplendent in Penn Central livery, it started it all.
With my dad working for the Penn Central (and NYC and Conrail), a C-Liner in any of those 3 liveries is very highly AWESOME. And in NYC lightening bolts? SMOKIN'! :smokin:

PS: Yes, a press release is forthcoming :cheeky4:


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Like this? lol


That is pretty cool. I would just *have* to paint it yellow. I would not be able to resist.......


----------



## time warp

Just put the finishing touches on a Tyco Super 630 "Golden Eagle" diesel and caboose. New traction tires and handrails plus a service and run in, Its going to be one of little guys Christmas gifts. About as far from prototypical as you can get but that Gold plating will look incredible as it circles the tree with the lights reflecting off of it. Remember when you were 10?


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Just put the finishing touches on a Tyco Super 630 "Golden Eagle" diesel and caboose. New traction tires and handrails plus a service and run in, Its going to be one of little guys Christmas gifts. About as far from prototypical as you can get but that Gold plating will look incredible as it circles the tree with the lights reflecting off of it. Remember when you were 10?


Oh yeah, definitely! Great memories. Now you're passing that kind of memory on :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Soo...the pair of NYC Lightening Bolt C-Liners arrived today, to great fanfare in Buzzardly. But before the local news hound had time to snap a few pics for the "Daily Buzz"  the Roundhouse crew had already spirited the gleaming black locos behind closed doors. 
First up, installation of knuckle couplers. The crew was familar with conversions on the Rivarossi/AHM version but these IHC's are a tougher nut to crack. On hood locomotives the tried and true method is to lop off the truck 'tongues' and fabricate a mounting pad for the couplers inside the pilot. And, this did in fact work out for the front couplers. The rear ones are another story, since there is no real pilot to speak of. Here, it looks like I will lop off a little of the 'tongue', and then mount an overset shank coupler on top of it. 
The powered unit had 2 oz. of weight added to it in the form of 1/4 oz. adhesive wheel weights.
Still ahead: numbering the units individually. I have just enough leftover NYC numbers to do that. 
All in all a good day, and anticipation is still running high as we await yet another addition to the fleet. 
Heady days here :smokin:


----------



## time warp

You were wrong, Jerry! Santa Claus did bring good things!
The NYC had 2 classes of BB C-Liners, the first were designation CFA16-4 which were 1600 HP 8 cyl. #6600- 6607.
Second were unique to the NYC and were designation CFA 20-4 which were 2000 HP 10 cyl. #5006- 5012.
Concerning rear coupler frame mounting:
Could a person salvage the rear mount from a Bachmann F unit along with a bit of the frame and screw it to the rear area of the FM frame? Maybe also trim the rear coupler mount/ air hose off of an old Athearn F body shell for rear detail on the 'Liner body? I have used Athearn shells for side steps also.
I'm glad you are enjoying those diesels. The vendor across the isle from me at the Manual High School show in Indy had them sitting there all day, but I couldn't get over there because I was working my table alone. Meantime there was an older guy and his daughter kept coming by looking for NYC stuff, they never spotted the 'liners. I sold them an excess NYC Shark I had, then I stepped over there near the end of the show and snagged the F-M's!
Yuletide timing, HO HO HO!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Isn't it funny how some great items at a train show will sit on a table like that? I saw an amazing brass double track truss bridge at a vendor's table at a show this year, for all of $8. Yet amazingly I didn't snatch it up because I have this mantra in my head about looking at everything in the room before buying. 
Well, I made it about halfway through the room (and it was a BIG room!) before I said 'screw this' and about ran back, knowing it was probably futile, the thing had to be gone. Wrong! It was still there! How in the ... ? But I thanked the railroad gods and grabbed it like it was The Precious lol.
Your ideas for the rear C-Liner coupler are interesting! Could be an elegant solution. However, true to my OCD self, I couldn't leave the things alone last night and proceeded to try the rear truck mount. It works! And much easier than I thought. Mounted a Kadee #35 short overset coupler directly on top of the tongue, which only required some rounding of the corners to allow the coupler to swivel freely. It's not as close coupling as I'd like, but probably as close as is possible. 
I also filled in the front pilots around the coupler. 
And on the re-numbering front, the kind of semi-gloss factory finish these have makes it easy. I masked off everything but the square on the side where the number is, shot it with flat black, then a shot of glosscote. Perfect match, made me feel like a genius :laugh:
Bad news - that was my last Kadee #35. So the wait begins for parts to arrive....


----------



## time warp

Sounds like they are coming right along! I would have preferred retaining the rear truck mounted couplers also. 
I have an 8wd Corkys Carnival I got from Shaygetz which he modified to 8 wheel pick up. Really runs smooth. I have extra contact sets of you decide to add some. Let me know and I can bust em out to Buzzardly.
I gotta get back to Monongahela(isn't that a song title?) :laugh:


----------



## dsertdog56

What an awesome thread! I wish I'd info like yours when my only power truck Tyco died 30 years ago.
No I didn't trash it. I modified a front range Geep chassis to work, a modification that ended up with new proto trucks when the axle gears cracked.
Out of all my diesels it's probably one of the best runners. But my coolest diesels are my AHM RS-2s and E-8s. There's just something about them...


----------



## JNXT 7707

The Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 Y6b just rolled into Buzzardly Yard this morning. What a sight. It's been used, but not abused, looks to have all it's parts, and most importantly, it runs. The tender is lettered for Pennsylvania but it is definitely a N&W locomotive, #2197, even down to a number plate on the front. 
Needs cleaning and lubed I'm sure, after I muster the courage. Let's just say this is not an Athearn BB!
Right now it sits proudly on a siding, as the Roundhouse crew look in awe :worshippy:


----------



## time warp

Big power in Buzzardly! Whoo Hoo! Measured in acres, Jerry.:thumbsup:

Mine is parked also pending courage.:smilie_auslachen:
Need to service it although it runs beautifully. It hasn't fared as well as yours, cobble job Kadee on tender, broken whistle, radial smokebox handrail missing, and missing the small boiler screw cover. 
Small fixes.
Seems there is a conspiracy here! #2197 Pennsy is in Buzzardly, #2197 Pennsy is also spotted in the BC shops. I'm placing a call to Rod Serling right now!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Meantime, I'll go get busy doing nothing on the Monongahela project. Decals! I need Decals!


----------



## time warp

dsertdog56 said:


> What an awesome thread! I wish I'd info like yours when my only power truck Tyco died 30 years ago.
> No I didn't trash it. I modified a front range Geep chassis to work, a modification that ended up with new proto trucks when the axle gears cracked.
> Out of all my diesels it's probably one of the best runners. But my coolest diesels are my AHM RS-2s and E-8s. There's just something about them...


 Feel free to hang out here, dsertdog56! We're living in the past but having too much fun to notice!:laugh:
I still have 3 AHM RS2s running great, and I really like them. As far as Tyco's, my young son has 2 old 430's with MU-2 motors, but everything else we have is Powertorque. They all run fine.(11 of them). From what I read here and there , that may be some kind of record!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Seems there is a conspiracy here! #2197 Pennsy is in Buzzardly, #2197 Pennsy is also spotted in the BC shops. I'm placing a call to Rod Serling right now!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


It is a bit surreal isn't it? But look a little deeper and you'll find that the #2197 is actually _Norfolk & Western_ (closeup on Rod Serling smirking). 
In spite of the excitement over this monster steamer, the buzz in the Roundhouse is all C-Liners these days. I dug out the "C-Liner/BL-2 Box" yesterday, emboldened to tackle these non-running locomotives. No Corky's blood runs in these, they are from the very first days when you had 4WD and you liked it.
Two Penn Central units (one of which was and still is my first HO loco ever), a cigar-band NYC, and two Monon BL-2s. The Monons wear the gold/black scheme that has to be (in my mind) one of the top 10 schemes I have seen. But sadly, non-runners all. 
Rodney, these locos would be similar to your gang of derailing hoppers...you know, the ones that mock you? "Lampwick" and company? :laugh: Their motors all work, I know because I tested them with leads. Wires are all connected...but put them on the track and they just stare at me in a sullen look of defiance.
But that's all going to end soon! :lol_hitting:


----------



## VegasN

I feel the tension mounting......the air is abuzz with the anticipation of the coming battle.....


----------



## time warp

BL 2's & F-M's, got parts galore here! Do yours have the early metal gear drive , or the later plastic?
I'm still running 2 C&O BL's regularly, I still have the C&EI I bought USED 33 years ago which still runs, plus half a dozen assorted others, ALL OF WHICH RUN, JERRY!
Just one Fairbanks -Morse, a Pennsylvania stand in for my first train set engine ( runs).
Sounds like the train fire is lit in Buzzardly!
Keep us posted!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> BL 2's & F-M's, got parts galore here! Do yours have the early metal gear drive , or the later plastic?
> I'm still running 2 C&O BL's regularly, I still have the C&EI I bought USED 33 years ago which still runs, plus half a dozen assorted others, ALL OF WHICH RUN, JERRY!
> Just one Fairbanks -Morse, a Pennsylvania stand in for my first train set engine ( runs).
> Sounds like the train fire is lit in Buzzardly!
> Keep us posted!


The fire is burning out of control! :laugh:
The C-Liners are the later plastic geared version with the 3-pole motors. The Bl-2s have metal worms and axle gears, with plastic idler(?) gears. The BL-2s are both in excellent shape, I suspect a good cleaning of the front wheels and contacts might get them running. The C-Liners are a little worse for wear, they have the front trucks that always had their mounting tabs snap off, plus the wipers have come loose from their wires. I have some plastic tubing I think I can use to make a mounting shaft for the trucks. 
One oddity is that the BL-2s have their traction tires on opposite sides - one loco has them on the right, the other on the left. So I'm wondering if that matters at all? But I suspect it means one is wired in reverse?


----------



## time warp

The BC shops have a few good front trucks available, $6500 each including rigging and flatcar shipment. How many do you need?
Tab style or hairspring style coupler? I'll get them coming.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> The BC shops have a few good front trucks available, $6500 each including rigging and flatcar shipment. How many do you need?
> Tab style or hairspring style coupler? I'll get them coming.


Rodney, I found the Board of Directors in their usual hangout in the Business Car. Let's just say there was some choking on their brandy and a few cigars were lost when I threw those numbers out :laugh:

We could use two :sold:
These are the 'tab style'


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> I feel the tension mounting......the air is abuzz with the anticipation of the coming battle.....


 We're talking about breaking out 40+ year old HO horsepower here, Vegas! This is serious business!

2 lead trucks boxed up and ready to go Jerry , hopefully ship tomorrow. Maybe getting those old bones running again will 
turn them from sullen defiance to happy obedience :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## morland

I hear tell that there is a transfer of power in the form of one shark nose locomotive to the "yet to be named" railroad in Arkansas. The "yet to be named" railroad is happy to announce that it eagerly awaits the arrival of said locomotive to it's rooster. 

I plan on making a thread for the "yet to be named" railroad...the "yet to be named" railroad will have a strong Tyco flavor/look and feel to it. Why you say? Because Tyco trains are the trains of my youth, so I'm going to buy lots of things for it that I always wanted as a kid but could never afford. I will also run some of my nicer locomotives and rolling stock on it and use modern Atlas nickel silver track.

P.S. Thanks Rodney for the nice deal on the shark nose!


----------



## time warp

You are more than welcome, morland! Things are getting very busy around here, lots of freight to move apparently! One thing for sure, you can't go wrong with Baldwin power!:thumbsup:


----------



## JNXT 7707

morland said:


> I hear tell that there is a transfer of power in the form of one shark nose locomotive to the "yet to be named" railroad in Arkansas. The "yet to be named" railroad is happy to announce that it eagerly awaits the arrival of said locomotive to it's rooster.......


That's a lucky rooster, morland! :laugh:

And we eagerly await news of this mysterious "railroad yet to be named" in Arkansas. Hmmm...that's a little close to JNXT country. Possible competition? :sly:


----------



## time warp

We could all become the"Tornado Alley" lines. Plus VegasN wants to be the western extension. Look out U.P.!


----------



## VegasN

Hell, now-a-days U.P. barely uses these tracks anymore.....we might as well use them.


----------



## time warp

How's the HO working out for you, VegasN? I'm guessing your Christmas layout is running on that old brass track you got with those old trains?
From what I saw, they were doing okay.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> How's the HO working out for you, VegasN? I'm guessing your Christmas layout is running on that old brass track you got with those old trains?
> From what I saw, they were doing okay.


Yes, you are correct on the track. I cleaned them up with a ScotchBrite pad and a wire brush wheel on my rotary tool for the rail joiners. It gets good contact. I ran the GP50 I got from you but the track was not real secure (ok, not at all) and it kept loosing traction over the bumps from the extension cords. So I put on the F model that came in that bag 'o trains I got from Savers for $3.64. It runs great. I haven't run the F model I got from you yet. I'll wait till after Christmas, then run out and get some more HO track and throw another damn project on my plate. Thank you for asking. I wish I could ask you the same, but I take it they were all parts locomotives.....


----------



## time warp

That's funny about the Savers trains, I've got a Tyco set that I got from Goodwill the other day. The engine was full of hair and looked liked the whole lot had been left out side for a while. Cleaned and oiled it and it runs great! Who'da thought!
The track problem you are having is the same as I had in the '70's, it won't stay together unless it's nailed(or glued) down. Nothing wrong with the track. Brass works fine.
Funny thing, nobody wants brass track anymore I guess. We ran nothing but brass on our monster sized club layout in the '80's, worked fine. I took a bunch of it with me to the last swap meet I worked and sold it all, early in the show. I used brass track until '93 myself.
The 3 engines? The little silver one, an Athearn Hustler, cleaned up OK. Runs good.
The Revell UP switcher has good drive but lunched motor, the IC has good motor but broken front truck with bent wheels. All good here, they're not junk.
Ho,ho, ho, and have fun with the HO! Merry Christmas VegasN!


----------



## time warp

Well Merry Christmas and thanks Late Starter! I can post pictures again! YAY!

Running but yet unpainted Monongahela Sharks here.


----------



## LateStarter

Looking good.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> That's funny about the Savers trains, I've got a Tyco set that I got from Goodwill the other day. The engine was full of hair and looked liked the whole lot had been left out side for a while. Cleaned and oiled it and it runs great! Who'da thought!
> The track problem you are having is the same as I had in the '70's, it won't stay together unless it's nailed(or glued) down. Nothing wrong with the track. Brass works fine.
> Funny thing, nobody wants brass track anymore I guess. We ran nothing but brass on our monster sized club layout in the '80's, worked fine. I took a bunch of it with me to the last swap meet I worked and sold it all, early in the show. I used brass track until '93 myself.
> The 3 engines? The little silver one, an Athearn Hustler, cleaned up OK. Runs good.
> The Revell UP switcher has good drive but lunched motor, the IC has good motor but broken front truck with bent wheels. All good here, they're not junk.
> Ho,ho, ho, and have fun with the HO! Merry Christmas VegasN!


What's even funnier, my wife thought I was crazy for looking in the toy section. She thought there would be no way any train stuff would be in a thrift store. But I have found myself looking EVERYWHERE for train stuff. Yard sales, thrift stores, craigslist, craft stores, everywhere.
Yeah, other than it just being set on top of a fluffy cloth, I am not unhappy with this HO track. It cleaned up really good and still carries a current, so, no complaints. I do believe it will perform better when it gets secured down somewhere.
That is good news about the locomotives......well......sort of. I am so glad the Lil Hustler is working. For some reason that one just looked kind of cool to me. As for the one you were most interested in......will it see track life again? I just knew they were going to the right person. With me, I am afraid it would have been the end of the line for those guys.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Don't know if you guys saw my "payback" thread post, got a box of brass tracks up for grabs,there's a few turnouts in there too, anyone interested their free, just cover the shipping!


----------



## JNXT 7707

The pride of the JNXT fleet, a pair of IHC New York Central A units rolled out of the locomotive shops for their beauty shots :smokin:


















The powered unit got an additional 2½ oz of weight, both got new road numbers and pilot-mounted couplers in front. What beauties in their lightening bolt scheme! :smilie_daumenpos:

Soon to come, a cigar band NYC, Penn Central...and yes, CONRAIL


----------



## LateStarter

JNXT 7707 said:


> ... What beauties in their lightening bolt scheme!


I've _always_ liked that paint scheme.
IMO, one of the slickest there ever was.


----------



## JNXT 7707

LateStarter said:


> I've _always_ liked that paint scheme.
> IMO, one of the slickest there ever was.


LS, I was flipping thru TV channels the other day, and was watching a little bit of a series called "Gotham". It's based, from what I gathered, on the "Gotham City" of Batman fame. What should I see but a scene in a dark, foggy passenger depot but what was obviously an E unit in NYC Lightening Bolt paint. Classic, and it fit in well.


----------



## VegasN

Now those are beautiful locomotives.


----------



## LateStarter

JNXT 7707 said:


> LS, I was flipping thru TV channels the other day, and was watching a little bit of a series called "Gotham". It's based, from what I gathered, on the "Gotham City" of Batman fame. What should I see but a scene in a dark, foggy passenger depot but what was obviously an E unit in NYC Lightening Bolt paint. Classic, and it fit in well.


Yeah, that would be a natural for a city like 'Gotham'!
Perfect choice -- and even in the old black & white films.
I can see Cagney now, walking a Grand Central platform, along-side one of those beauties.


----------



## time warp

EXCELLENT! Looking good! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Photo of said awesome locomotive?


 There you go! Say it with me: 
LIGHTNING STRIPES!! :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Coolness


----------



## JNXT 7707

Just us C-Liners, hanging out on the workbench...:smokin:









Soo...who's the new guy?


----------



## time warp

Nice Lineup! Not so sullen, but rather the anticipation of self propulsion. Runners have got to run Jerry, so I'm glad the JNXT has the crippled manpower and deep pockets to see these beasts back to the high iron.
Makes me kind of sad in a way, as the PC and Cigar band 'Liners I'd had for decades were sold off this year  . Sometime back I had a Conrail as well ((may I assume the blue......?) Can't keep them all, I guess :dunno:.
The BC does have the happy yellow 8wd Corkys F-M as well as the Old War horse Pennsylvania from my Childhood still in revenue service. 
May I also assume that the pictured subjects still use the vertical "Blue Flame" 3 pole? When you fire those prime movers there's that familiar smell too, nothing like it! And the carbon sling pattern inside the body shell means we've been making big power! I remember well.


----------



## VegasN

Setting them on case liner foam......great idea.....I think I might steel that idea.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Nice Lineup! Not so sullen, but rather the anticipation of self propulsion. Runners have got to run Jerry, so I'm glad the JNXT has the crippled manpower and deep pockets to see these beasts back to the high iron.
> Makes me kind of sad in a way, as the PC and Cigar band 'Liners I'd had for decades were sold off this year  . Sometime back I had a Conrail as well ((may I assume the blue......?) Can't keep them all, I guess :dunno:.
> The BC does have the happy yellow 8wd Corkys F-M as well as the Old War horse Pennsylvania from my Childhood still in revenue service.
> May I also assume that the pictured subjects still use the vertical "Blue Flame" 3 pole? When you fire those prime movers there's that familiar smell too, nothing like it! And the carbon sling pattern inside the body shell means we've been making big power! I remember well.


Rodney, the freshly painted bright blue shell is indeed a future Conrail....and, don't know if I should mention this or not, but under that paint is a happy yellow Corkey's :eyes:
I dunno, it just looked a little embarrassed :smilie_auslachen:

After looking at the progression from NYC to PC, I got an idea to put together a MU'd power consist of NYC/PC/CR and call it my dad's 'heritage' train, since he worked for all 3 during his railroader days.

But YES, the NYC and one of the PC will be powered by the infamous Blue Flame motor. That familiar smell triggers a thousand happy memories! A GP18 will be donating its drivetrain to the Conrail unit.


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> Setting them on case liner foam......great idea.....I think I might steel that idea.


Heheheh....C-liner on C-liner....:lol_hitting:


----------



## VegasN

JNXT 7707 said:


> Heheheh....C-liner on C-liner....:lol_hitting:


hahaha.......clever. Yup, you fit in well here.


----------



## time warp

Pssst! Hey Jerry! Don't tell anybody, but I've got some of those Double Secret, No they don't exist plastic 5 pole Blue Flame motors.
They look just like the 3 pole but they're 5 pole.
You didn't hear it from me.adlock:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Pssst! Hey Jerry! Don't tell anybody, but I've got some of those Double Secret, No they don't exist plastic 5 pole Blue Flame motors.
> They look just like the 3 pole but they're 5 pole.
> You didn't hear it from me.adlock:


5-pole Blue Flame motors? Oh yeah, I've seen the YouTube videos like everyone else, but for real? :laugh:

But... I know someone that knows someone who _might_ have spied one in a certain Monon BL-2....or two.

But I don't know nuthin' :sly:


----------



## time warp

Ta- Da! Yes Virginia, they do exist. 
The top row are all 5 pole motors out of the mid '70's/ early '80's AHM C- Liner / BL 2 with the plastic gear drive. Not to be confused with the earlier ball bearing 5 pole with brass worm. They are not very common.
The bottom row are all the well known coffee grinder 3 pole motors, shown for comparison. You can see the difference in the width of the armature teeth and the winding gap.
These 3, plus 1 in a complete BL 2, are all that I have after scrounging parts for 30 years. They burn a nice blue flame just like the 3 poles do.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Ooooooooohhhhhh! Look at that.
It's as if Bigfoot himself posed for the cover of Time magazine.
Those are a rare lot, Rodney!


----------



## time warp

The blue flame! :laugh:


----------



## VegasN




----------



## JNXT 7707

We need to print out little decals for the sides of our locos:

WARNING - CHECK FOR GAS LEAKS BEFORE OPERATION :goofball:


----------



## time warp

Those things are like an old Detroit Diesel, ain't nothin' right about em, but they just keep runnin' :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

And now for something completely different....


----------



## time warp

Was that really necessary?


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Was that really necessary?


LOL:laugh:

I couldn't help myself! The parts were there, looking at me. "You know what to do." they said.... :sly:


----------



## time warp

Oh, the humanity! 

Looks like an old Sparley- Mhervish, but they were 3 rail and ran on butane. :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Oh, the humanity!
> 
> Looks like an old Sparley- Mhervish, but they were 3 rail and ran on butane. :laugh:


Meet it's big brothers. :cheeky4:


----------



## time warp

Now I feel better! May I guess where the B came from?
Those are supposed to say Moneayuila or something like that on the sides?:laugh:

Are those microscale decals? I need to get some.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Now I feel better! May I guess where the B came from?
> Those are supposed to say Moneayuila or something like that on the sides?:laugh:
> 
> Are those microscale decals? I need to get some.


yes, microscale decals #87-88. Coincidentally the MONONGAHELA was my first choice for this locomotive set, but as you know...they aren't out there 
After I did the B, I got to playing around with the leftover parts....the rest is history


----------



## time warp

Say it with me: LIGHTNING STRIPES!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Oh my.....I feel a little lightheaded..... :worshippy:


----------



## JNXT 7707

RETURN FIRE! :cheeky4:


----------



## time warp

I was just sitting here thinking I should paint up 2 of my Conrail FA's in Lightning stripes,
and I have a pair of F2's that I was prepping for cigar band paint. I may stripe them as well. 
The Erie was done up nearly thirty years ago with a Champ set, all the stripes were pieced and the trim color had to be painted in. Hard work!
Nice ones you have! They need somewhere to run!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I was just sitting here thinking I should paint up 2 of my Conrail FA's in Lightning stripes,
> and I have a pair of F2's that I was prepping for cigar band paint. I may stripe them as well.
> The Erie was done up nearly thirty years ago with a Champ set, all the stripes were pieced and the trim color had to be painted in. Hard work!
> Nice ones you have! They need somewhere to run!


That Erie Built has a ton of character, I remember when you first posted it. Love it.

The lack of a running layout here is starting to wear on me. I'm having fun in the workshop but you are correct, these things need to RUN. 
I measured my test track yesterday out of curiosity. It's all of 27" :laugh: If anything I need to pick up another foot! Railfanning at its best then! :goofball:


----------



## time warp

Yeah buddy, life's too short! Our "train set" is 4x8 and will remain so. I can drift away listening to them run, do some switching, or run a schedule - anytime I want. Shoot, I had a 4x7 for 12 years that served me well.
Little Man is soon 11, I'm 60 in 4 years. There aren't any tomorrows in my life, and I'm not living like there are. I won't tear down or rebuild again. I don't have the time. So it's hammer down, get er done, don't look back!
If a model power boxcar runs well, it stays. If an Athearn won't, it's gone. My trains are working equipment, nicks, bruises, scratches, whatever. They run AND work. Our motto should be 'NO WAITING'.
I hope you can again enjoy seeing your treasures WORK again Jerry, you deserve it. You've worked too hard not to.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Yeah buddy, life's too short! Our "train set" is 4x8 and will remain so. I can drift away listening to them run, do some switching, or run a schedule - anytime I want. Shoot, I had a 4x7 for 12 years that served me well.
> Little Man is soon 11, I'm 60 in 4 years. There aren't any tomorrows in my life, and I'm not living like there are. I won't tear down or rebuild again. I don't have the time. So it's hammer down, get er done, don't look back!
> If a model power boxcar runs well, it stays. If an Athearn won't, it's gone. My trains are working equipment, nicks, bruises, scratches, whatever. They run AND work. Our motto should be 'NO WAITING'.
> I hope you can again enjoy seeing your treasures WORK again Jerry, you deserve it. You've worked too hard not to.:thumbsup:


Rodney, I love your outlook on model railroading! I can't add a thing to it. I just hit 60 last month, my dentist keeps looking at me and saying, "well...you might have 20 years...."
LOL - who knows how long anyone has? The time is NOW.


----------



## time warp

Lumber yard will be open tomorrow, go get you the sheet of plywood your bride mentioned a while back.Something tells me She'll be on your side. 

(Happy belated Birthday)


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Lumber yard will be open tomorrow, go get you the sheet of plywood your bride mentioned a while back.Something tells me She'll be on your side.
> 
> (Happy belated Birthday)


First, the C-Liners :laugh:

These things have been hounding me to get done, and so it shall be. I have a feeling this C-Linerthon will have its grand finale with the CPA-24-5. While I am following the 'traditional' route with the Athearn chassis, I am chomping at the bit to see how it could be pulled off with all-AHM parts :sly:


----------



## time warp

The work order has been forwarded to the engineering dept.


----------



## time warp

*Publicity shot*

The BC management ordered this publicity shot in order to inform the public of the current traffic surge. There have been locomotive acquisitions, right of way improvements, and an increase in the labor force including the mining operation. The purchase of a good many coal cars is real news, especially since the Railroad never owned any rolling stock before, short of the small caboose fleet.

























These 16 cars were all purchased through a used equipment dealer, and therefore still carry the original carriers paint and markings. Due to the traffic load they won't be repainted, plus they're not in interchange service so reporting marks won't be a problem for now.


----------



## time warp

Nearly all of these are old AHM or Rivarrossi, with a couple Bachmann thrown in. Those old C&O cars are very hard to get hold of.


----------



## VegasN

You have a thriving metropolis on your hands.


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> You have a thriving metropolis on your hands.


IMPRESSIVE, to say the least...although it cast a foul mood in the JNXT board room. The home road hasn't seen such rail traffic as this in nearly 2 years. 

But Purina Cat Chow? :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## time warp

There is a ten year old on staff.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> There is a ten year old on staff.


Ahhh yes...no doubt a stockholder as well :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice looking C&O hoppers:smokin:


----------



## JNXT 7707

What is the gray hopper with black lettering? Looks interesting!


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> What is the gray hopper with black lettering? Looks interesting!


 That's an old Rivarrossi I've had forever, factory lettered for Roberval Saguenay. I believe that's a short line if I remember correctly


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> That's an old Rivarrossi I've had forever, factory lettered for Roberval Saguenay. I believe that's a short line if I remember correctly


Cool! I'd never seen one of those before.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Cool! I'd never seen one of those before.











I've always liked this one, I do see them at shows now and again


----------



## time warp

Thanks Lemonhawk, I've been scrounging around for these. They also are old Rivarrossi with working doors, I've got 2 plus a third in transit.
I thought they'd look good behind my BL set.


----------



## time warp

This is the current "Midnight Special" hotshot, a beef cattle train. Expedited overnight freight.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Mmmmm....I can smell those rib eyes grilling already :smokin:


----------



## JNXT 7707

All these layout shots are inspiring me Rodney....I need to start laying plywood!


----------



## time warp

You certainly do!


----------



## VegasN

I am loving seeing these pics......


----------



## Lemonhawk

My C&O is a Mantua die cast kit from the late 1950's. It's a working triple hopper. Being all diecast its quite heavy. I have at least 3 of these that have been with me since the 50's.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Lemonhawk said:


> My C&O is a Mantua die cast kit from the late 1950's. It's a working triple hopper. Being all diecast its quite heavy. I have at least 3 of these that have been with me since the 50's.
> View attachment 264202


NICE! Love those old hoppers


----------



## JNXT 7707

Here is my lone all metal hopper. Near as I can figure it is a "Railmaster". I have touched it up and installed knuckle couplers since this photo, but it still has that well-used look!


----------



## time warp

It's a CCC, cool coal car! :laugh:

I really like the C&O for progress logo Lemonhawk.That's why I got mine.

Neat old relic , Jerry!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Here's a couple more relics from the archives. I was mistaken, I have one more metal hopper, this one a Mantua with paper sides:










And a C&O For Progress gondola, also a Mantua but plastic:


----------



## time warp

The old B&O even has the classic hook and loop couplers!
I've got a pair of those Mantua C&O's myself, very attractive scheme for a gon.
Neat stuff!


----------



## time warp

Railfan shots of the afternoon coal drag turn drifting back in with empties, while the switcher crew grabs the last drop offs to load. Mine loadout crews are running a few hours behind today meaning the crew in the old BL's will have some time for a blue plate at the diner.


----------



## time warp

Later in the week, a rare sighting of the South end Geep on its way in for repairs, with the two latest Baldwin rebuilds in tow bound for the paint shop. Interestingly, though miles apart in design, the GP and the old BLs were built just a couple of years apart.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Great shots Rodney. A treat for the eyes and soul.

Love the ATSF Geep. And the BL-2s...yes it goes without saying.

One question, a coincidental one as I just noticed a Maryland & Pennsylvania Box car on ebay last night. Is that a custom paint job on the switcher or did you get it that way? I had never heard of that road before.


----------



## time warp

Jerry, that's an AHM factory paint job. A real rare bird! I used to see a few things published about the 'Ma&Pa', but not so much these days.


----------



## time warp

Thanks for the positive comments guys, I know my style isn't for everybody but We do enjoy our layout. In each photo it's easy to see lots of scenic flaws and such, but I'm a mechanical guy and operator, not so great at scenery nor do I have the time. 
I enjoy the added pictures as well. It's nice to see things that mean something, like lemonhawk's old hopper and Jerry's relics. I like the old stuff.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> I am loving seeing these pics......


 Downside of this format: we should all be having these visits in person. Glad you're enjoying the show, Vegas!


----------



## VegasN

I agree. Seeing these layouts in person would be almost like visiting landmarks.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> I agree. Seeing these layouts in person would be almost like visiting landmarks.


 Yes indeed Vegas! Some of the problems we discuss that take days to figure out would just take a few minutes in person I'm sure. Its fun also to bounce ideas off of one another and have a different set of eyes on something.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I'll keep searching my stored stuff from the 50's, see what other gems I can fined. Those old Mantua triple hoppers had working dump mechanisms, I was always going to make a working coal yard but, schooling and work got in the way.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> I'll keep searching my stored stuff from the 50's, see what other gems I can fined. Those old Mantua triple hoppers had working dump mechanisms, I was always going to make a working coal yard but, schooling and work got in the way.


 Is there a trip mechanism to dump those cars? I'm intrigued.


----------



## VegasN

Man, I hear ya! I have no one in person to share my trains with. My wife could not be less interested, she has made that clear. My daughter is ok with seeing stuff I do or add, but usually only offers a nod and a "cool". My two sons, one shows a small interest in how it's growing, nothing else. And the other I get smiles from. My friends think I am just absolutely insane to be taking up a bedroom and spending this kind of money on trains.
Being a family friendly forum, I won't state my usual if they can't take a joke comment.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, you have us to share with. I think it's a wonderful community we have hear. Great for help and ideas. I enjoy seeing all the great modeling, ideas and problem solving that goes on hear including your's.


----------



## Lemonhawk

There was a trip thing that sat between the rails that would just hit the tab on the bottom of one of the doors. I could not find the trip bar but here's a close up of the bottom of the Mantua triple hoppers that show the tap on one of the doors and the hold back spring. I'm holding the doors open.


----------



## VegasN

Looks like those trucks need a shave......


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> There was a trip thing that sat between the rails that would just hit the tab on the bottom of one of the doors. I could not find the trip bar but here's a close up of the bottom of the Mantua triple hoppers that show the tap on one of the doors and the hold back spring. I'm holding the doors open.
> View attachment 265665


 I've never seen those before, very interesting. Thanks for the descriptive picture as well!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Now I'm thinking they were Ultrich SP? triple hoppers. I might have to do some research, they have not been used since the 50's or 60's. I remember them as being expensive, but back then everything was expensive to me! The snow was a lot deeper also


----------



## time warp

I found a lot of old Revell 2bay hoppers lettered for C&O for progress, but I already had amassed a fleet of quads so that's why I started hunting the old Rivarrossi cars. I'm anal that way.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## VegasN

I haven't got to the point where I go looking for anything in particular. Probably because I don't know enough about Rail companies, road names, prototypical operations and such.

However, I do have a train that I would LOVE to have....an N scale version of the Aerotrain that used to run to Vegas in the 60's (I think, maybe 50's), and one of the newest Union Pacific locomotives, but can't seem to find out what UP is running now.


----------



## Magic

Vegas this should give all the info you'll ever need.
http://trn.trains.com/railroads/rosters/union-pacific

Magic


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> I haven't got to the point where I go looking for anything in particular. Probably because I don't know enough about Rail companies, road names, prototypical operations and such.
> 
> However, I do have a train that I would LOVE to have....an N scale version of the Aerotrain that used to run to Vegas in the 60's (I think, maybe 50's), and one of the newest Union Pacific locomotives, but can't seem to find out what UP is running now.


 I used to run all kinds of stuff, no rhyme or reason really. As our current little railroad began to take on a life of its own though, it was obvious that we needed hoppers, tanks, reefers, and 50' gons. I don't need boxcars, flats, helium carriers, auto racks, double stacks, etc. Plus, the freight movements required by the industries on line have actually dictated the motive power needed: The coal operation needs 2 to 3 AA diesel sets, 2 switchers for the branch, a road switcher for the local, and a switcher for the industrial area. That's only 10 locomotives max!
As this has all come together, it may appear from my postings that it's been "buy, buy, buy" around here, but that's not the case. In actuality it's been "bye, bye, buy". For every hopper or engine that I've acquired to fit the current railroad, I have sold or traded off 5 to 10 other pieces of rolling stock. A big cut is coming again. I just can't justify keeping that many trains operational 'just because'. It has turned into work and I don't need it. I really want to enjoy just a few good running pieces of equipment.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I used to run all kinds of stuff, no rhyme or reason really. As our current little railroad began to take on a life of its own though, it was obvious that we needed hoppers, tanks, reefers, and 50' gons. I don't need boxcars, flats, helium carriers, auto racks, double stacks, etc. Plus, the freight movements required by the industries on line have actually dictated the motive power needed: The coal operation needs 2 to 3 AA diesel sets, 2 switchers for the branch, a road switcher for the local, and a switcher for the industrial area. That's only 10 locomotives max!
> As this has all come together, it may appear from my postings that it's been "buy, buy, buy" around here, but that's not the case. In actuality it's been "bye, bye, buy". For every hopper or engine that I've acquired to fit the current railroad, I have sold or traded off 5 to 10 other pieces of rolling stock. A big cut is coming again. I just can't justify keeping that many trains operational 'just because'. It has turned into work and I don't need it. I really want to enjoy just a few good running pieces of equipment.


Great perspective on your modeling Rodney. I'm probably going to get to that point. I've been through the "buy all the rolling stock and locomotives you can, no matter what the era or road" phase, and now I'm in the "Narrow your buys to your specific interests and weed out the rest" phase. Plus keep asking the question "do you own it, or does it own you?"
So anyway, while I'm focusing my stuff to what interests me, and selling off what doesn't, the collection is still growing! Hmmmm......
The next phase will swing into gear when I get the layout up and back to running trains. I know I have too much stuff now, particularly buildings. 
I did discover during a recent sell-off of buildings, that built-up buildings - if done well - sell for decent $$ on ebay.


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Vegas this should give all the info you'll ever need.
> http://trn.trains.com/railroads/rosters/union-pacific
> 
> Magic


Cool. Thanks! I had actually seen this page before, but thought for sure there would be newer models since 2015, but I guess not. Of the ones I saw, I already have an SD40-2, although they listed the SD40N, and the one I really want is the SD70AH.....that is a cool looking locomotive.

Sorry time......


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I used to run all kinds of stuff, no rhyme or reason really. As our current little railroad began to take on a life of its own though, it was obvious that we needed hoppers, tanks, reefers, and 50' gons. I don't need boxcars, flats, helium carriers, auto racks, double stacks, etc. Plus, the freight movements required by the industries on line have actually dictated the motive power needed: The coal operation needs 2 to 3 AA diesel sets, 2 switchers for the branch, a road switcher for the local, and a switcher for the industrial area. That's only 10 locomotives max!
> As this has all come together, it may appear from my postings that it's been "buy, buy, buy" around here, but that's not the case. In actuality it's been "bye, bye, buy". For every hopper or engine that I've acquired to fit the current railroad, I have sold or traded off 5 to 10 other pieces of rolling stock. A big cut is coming again. I just can't justify keeping that many trains operational 'just because'. It has turned into work and I don't need it. I really want to enjoy just a few good running pieces of equipment.


Sounds like a level I look forward to getting to. I guess I am still in the "want everything I see" stage, but I do see that slowing down once I get my rail yard set up.
Which coincidentally ties into my next question....
I have decided what I am going to do with the first section of my upper level. It's going to be a coal mine. I, obviously being a city boy, know absolutely nothing about coal mining outside of what I saw in The Coal Miner's Daughter. But, we live in an internet age, so I will certainly so my research on this scene. But my questions is this; Can *ANY* gondola be a coal car, or are certain ones typically used for coal?


----------



## time warp

Well Vegas, what I know about coal mines you could write on the head of a pin and still have room to land a 767!
I will share my knowledge: I have an HO scale plastic model of a small coal mine which I placed on my layout. With an HO scale locomotive I then push empty HO scale plastic hopper cars(which are known as coal cars in coal country) under said coal mine to simulate a loading operation. The now loaded coal cars are then assembled into a train(drag), then taken via my happy little railroad to an imaginary riverside barge loading area to off load, and then the cycle repeats itself.
2 to 3 locomotives on the point of a coal drag look about right, and for goodness sake don't run just one car. Coal is moved in massive amounts and always in long strings of cars.
If you read a couple of the other threads that's why so many coal cars are needed.
my little 4x8 has 20 now. Fun, fun!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Cool. Thanks! I had actually seen this page before, but thought for sure there would be newer models since 2015, but I guess not. Of the ones I saw, I already have an SD40-2, although they listed the SD40N, and the one I really want is the SD70AH.....that is a cool looking locomotive.
> 
> Sorry time......


 Sorry?


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Great perspective on your modeling Rodney. I'm probably going to get to that point. I've been through the "buy all the rolling stock and locomotives you can, no matter what the era or road" phase, and now I'm in the "Narrow your buys to your specific interests and weed out the rest" phase. Plus keep asking the question "do you own it, or does it own you?"
> So anyway, while I'm focusing my stuff to what interests me, and selling off what doesn't, the collection is still growing! Hmmmm......
> The next phase will swing into gear when I get the layout up and back to running trains. I know I have too much stuff now, particularly buildings.
> I did discover during a recent sell-off of buildings, that built-up buildings - if done well - sell for decent $$ on ebay.


 Buildings are sure sellers, I sell a lot of them. 
I do find I enjoy my railroad more if the trains are part of the "System". Keeps me focused too.


----------



## Lemonhawk

TW you're next to a really big coal mine, just down I70 towards Terre Haute. I think its now closed, but it was a big open pit mine. Must be a RR spur that serviced it. They even closed off I70 while they move one of the big shovels across (probably was in the 80's).


----------



## time warp

I think you are talking about the one on the south side of 70 halfway between Brazil and Terre Haute. If so, it's still going. Actually the mining here is the justification for my railroad. In wonderland I move the coal across southern Indiana to the Louisville area to load barges, where I also connect with the C&O. The C&EI connects with me at Vincennes. That gives me all kinds of possibilities and different trains I can run, plus gets me from the Ohio river to Chicago.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lemonhawk

That's the one. I use to pass it going to the Woods near Terre Haute. Surprised its still operating!


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Sorry?


Sorry for side tracking your thread.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> That's the one. I use to pass it going to the Woods near Terre Haute. Surprised its still operating!


 I'm going to see if I can get any good shots of anything over there, I've no doubt they run rail shipments out of that mine. Maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I'm going to see if I can get any good shots of anything over there, I've no doubt they run rail shipments out of that mine. Maybe I'll learn something.


Sounds good, but a word of advice: Don't wear your football helmet! :laugh:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Sounds good, but a word of advice: Don't wear your football helmet! :laugh:


 I do pretty good unless I eat something with red dye in it, I haven't had to be tied to the swingset for a couple of days.

I'm smart enough, I'm strong enough, and doggon' it people like me!:goofball:


----------



## Chops124

*Another MNS sighting...*


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I do pretty good unless I eat something with red dye in it, I haven't had to be tied to the swingset for a couple of days.
> 
> I'm smart enough, I'm strong enough, and doggon' it people like me!:goofball:


ALRIGHTY THEN! :lol_hitting: :laugh:


----------



## time warp

So I'm nearly done acquiring coal cars. The Peabody's were a must have, the K&OG cars are unique and mysterious, and the last few have been the ultra cool C&O quads with the "for progress" logo. Those have been tough to get. I can easily find them in double or triple, but not quad, bearing in mind I have a sickness which prevents me from buying anything new.:goofball:
That limits my choices substantially, but I have C&O #4 on the way.:appljust 1 more needed, I run them in strings of 5).
See, that gives me 3 drags of 5; one loading , one en route, and one returning empty. So here's where I have to don the football helmet. Listen carefully as I pound my head against the basement wall: I DONT HAVE ENOUGH RIGHT OF WAY TO HANDLE 3 COAL TRAINS AT ONCE! Did any of you in the viewing audience see this coming? You could have brought this to my attention!hwell:
Soooooo, There's gonna be an idle track installed. An additional crossover to the branch to get the "En Route" train hidden behind the tunnel mountain to simulate the barge dock turn.
You all know how tight everything is on my layout already, so this is going to be an engineering feat of EPIC proportions.
Remember when I said "it all started with a piece of plywood"?:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## time warp

Interesting Video Chops! Do I spy a Roco chassis under that 'Special? I still lack the Sara Lee cars, looks like you have plenty!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> .......Did any of you in the viewing audience see this coming? You could have brought this to my attention!hwell:............Remember when I said "it all started with a piece of plywood"?:smilie_auslachen:


Sir Warpenstein - 

When one is faced by an individual wearing a football helmet outside the bounds of a football game, one tends to let them proceed with whatever they were doing (while dialing 911 :laugh

That said, it sounds like a heck of a plan! 

When they write the final chapter in model railroading history, I think the title will read "It All Started With A Piece of Plywood" :goofball:


----------



## VegasN

Indeed, on all points.


----------



## VegasN

JNXT 7707 said:


> Sir Warpenstein -
> 
> When one is faced by an individual wearing a football helmet outside the bounds of a football game, one tends to let them proceed with whatever they were doing (while dialing 911 :laugh
> 
> That said, it sounds like a heck of a plan!
> 
> *When they write the final chapter in model railroading history, I think the title will read "It All Started With A Piece of Plywood"* :goofball:


One problem......when the final chapter of model railroading occurs, it will also be the final chapter of life, and I won't have time to read it all anyhow.


----------



## time warp

I want there to be trains running at my funeral.:thumbsup:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I want there to be trains running at my funeral.:thumbsup:


I'm totally putting that in my will. :thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Yup!!


----------



## time warp

Getting ready to Crank 'em up again! Brutus the Y6b is almost out of the Home shops as is the old AT&SF "Zebra" Geep. The Zebra was brought in because I do need a GP unit from time to time and I had already sold all of my AHM GP18's. The Blue and Yellow SF and the Zebra will take over for them.
The Y6b is there just because I want it to be. No excuse. I believe it will pull every piece of rolling stock I own and not break a sweat. Awesome.:smokin:
Am also starting to "shop" all of my rolling stock. Tired of missing brakewheels and cars we cant run. It's pass or fail from here on out, the deadwood is going away. Probably a few nice engines too. Thinning the herd, for real.:SELLIT:


----------



## time warp

Just wanted share this picture. You've seen several shots on here of the coal drag sharks I'm running regularly. Complete rebuilds for heavy use. The backbone of my coal runs. Those are the ones that are beat, scarred, and bruised and have new style motors. 
These are different, both very nice originals, the lead unit being pristine. These fellas are from around '75-'76 with original instant death single screw Powertorque motors. They are unrepaired and unmodified and run perfectly together. Pretty, Pretty!

Next up will be the heavy horsepower lineup. Stay tuned!


----------



## jlc41

TW, that is one nice unit.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Those really look great! About that coupler on the front...it matches the NYC heavy weights I just got at the train show a few weeks ago.


----------



## time warp

Thank you, Gentlemen! Didn't you post some pictures of those heavyweights a while back , Lemonhawk? I don't know if they'd traverse my curves but it would be a show either way!:laugh:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Yes I did. They would make a great match. I may have to go looking for a nice set.


----------



## time warp

I just got word that the JNXT is transferring an excess C&O hopper car to the Basement Central ( A part of the New York Central system you know) and it should be arriving in a few days.
So far all the recent Coal Car acquisitions have been 100 ton quads, to make consistent loading easier with the antiquated facilities here, but due to a car shortage the newest arrival will be a triple. It shouldn't create a problem on either end except for the fact that there will probably be a twice daily phone call about "that Texas three hole" from the barge dock bunch at the river. :eyes:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> ......It shouldn't create a problem on either end except for the fact that there will probably be a twice daily phone call about "that Texas three hole" from the barge dock bunch at the river. :eyes:


Hey, if the barge dock bunch ain't complainin', they ain't workin' :laugh:


----------



## time warp

I have more fictitious trouble with those fictitious clowns at the fictitious barge dock than I can take! REALLY!:rippedhand::knock_teeth_out:


----------



## time warp

The Zebra is RUNNING! Cleaned and lubed, de rusted the handrails a bit and new drive bands. She's ready for revenue service! This old gal is older than I am, and still runs good. I had it throttled down last night to a steady crawl with a train and she didn't disappoint! I'm glad to have it.
The blue is the newer one I got from thetramp, It's gear and flywheel drive and purrs along. these are keepers, although I wouldn't mind changing the shell on Blue to a B&M McGinnis or a NYC if anyone has one. These were always sold as GP 9's but actually are GP 7's.

So here's the specs:
EMD 567b V16 two stroke diesel, 1500 H.P. 9,072 cubic inches. These are for local freight and switching work on the BC, not used as road units. 









I HAD to share this. I cleaned up the other day from making the Horror Diner "BLOB" story (see the coal dump thread) and hadn't run anything since. So after running the Zebra yesterday evening I put it in the hole and gave the C&O drag the high ball. Well, those engines hadn't even spooled up yet and moved about a half inch and CRASH! OH my! MAN DOWN! MAN DOWN! Where did HE come from? I am serious, I have no idea. He's really wedged in there too. Rod Serling has stopped taking my calls.


----------



## jlc41

Oh, that can't be good. Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## time warp

The coal car (Texas 3 hole) transferred in from the JNXT showed up today at the C&O/NYC BC interchange near Louisville this morning, and was picked up by the noon drag for the trip back to the BC shops behind the BL's.
It arrived in town tacked on the rear as the train of empties was returning to the loader. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## time warp

The bottom pic shows the 5 car C&O drag in its quirky coolness.
The first 2 are old Rivarrossi cars, one with nickle wheels, third is an old Athearn with an AHM underframe and trucks, fourth is a ROCO, fifth is the 3 bay and is a Roundhouse. The first 4 have matching data and numbers and the first 3 have operating doors. Can't figure out the Athearn.:dunno:
Anyway, all,done gathering coal cars, on to other things.


----------



## JNXT 7707

You need to get on the horn to those yahoos at JNXT - the hopper is missing a brake wheel :laugh:


----------



## jlc41

The fifth looks bigger than the cars. I thinking 3 bay to be smaller?? But it looks good.


----------



## VegasN

Very nice looking train time! I bet it looks impressive moving.


----------



## time warp

I really like this one, except for the missing brake wheel on the Texas three hole(JERRY!) The Peabody drag is a close second. Never had much equipment lettered for C&O before. I remember seeing trains go past when I was little that had the C&O for progress herald on them and I always liked it.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> The fifth looks bigger than the cars. I thinking 3 bay to be smaller?? But it looks good.



I thought so too, but here they are side by side. I have them with me at work digging the coal loads out of them, the Triple is in the foreground, the Athearn quad in the rear. Both are 42' 100 ton cars. Brakewheel on the "Texas three hole" forthcoming.


----------



## jlc41

Well there you go. I guess the number of bays dose not necessarily determine the length of the car.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I really like this one, except for the missing brake wheel on the Texas three hole(JERRY!) The Peabody drag is a close second. Never had much equipment lettered for C&O before. I remember seeing trains go past when I was little that had the C&O for progress herald on them and I always liked it.


I remember C&O for Progress as well. In Charleston, the NYC was on one side of the valley and the C&O mainline on the other. My dad worked for the NYC as a dispatcher, and it was mostly a lot of yard action with slow coal traffic from mines nearby forming to head to Toledo.
But the C&O side was strictly mainline trains - at least the part of it I saw - and so was a little more glamorous. Fast TOFC trains, passenger traffic, long coal drags and manifest freights. The Charleston minor league baseball team's stadium was right beside the tracks, so at a night game these trains would parade by like they were in the spotlight on stage. My favorite part of the game!:laugh:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> I remember C&O for Progress as well. In Charleston, the NYC was on one side of the valley and the C&O mainline on the other. My dad worked for the NYC as a dispatcher, and it was mostly a lot of yard action with slow coal traffic from mines nearby forming to head to Toledo.
> But the C&O side was strictly mainline trains - at least the part of it I saw - and so was a little more glamorous. Fast TOFC trains, passenger traffic, long coal drags and manifest freights. The Charleston minor league baseball team's stadium was right beside the tracks, so at a night game these trains would parade by like they were in the spotlight on stage. My favorite part of the game!:laugh:



See Jerry, that's where it gets interesting. 2 things in my memory planted the seed you might say. First was the double tracked high speed L&N mainline across the highway from my Grandmother's house near Morning View, KY. Those trains would blast through there with what seemed like a mile of coal cars behind them. Early U boats no doubt. My brother who is older remembers the F's. I was 6 or 8 years old.
Second was the PC branch line that ran through the back yard of our grade school! NO FENCE! The teachers would always tell us to not go near the tracks. WOW! Can you imagine that today? Plus there was a swamp beyond the tracks where we would go during class and study leaves and bugs. Do you hear this? 60 3rd and 4th grade kids crossing active railroad tracks to study flora and fauna in a swamp! 
Anyway, the job working that line was an SW something, PC black, dragging a few box cars or covered hoppers to the fertilizer plant down the line. Always had one of those box on frame transfer cabooses too. Funny thing was, there was a switch just about a quarter mile from my school where the tracks cut north along a city street lined with houses. I remember one summer day riding my bike over there and that SW was stopped in front of the post office, and I saw one of the crew walking back over and climbing onto the SW before it pulled away north. I guess he needed to mail something?
So I have coal drags today(Grandma's house) and an SW on our little branch( grade school) and I model NYC( pre PC). And the wheels go 'round and 'round!


----------



## jlc41

There is something to be said for when children paid attention to and respected adults and teachers. We lost something some where.


----------



## VegasN

I remember doing things like that when I was a kid, not near tracks though. And, I'm not sure if it was respect and listening to teachers, at least for me, but more that they chalked it up to kids being kids. Not such harsh punishments, except from parents back then.


----------



## time warp

Still works that way around my house.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Different times! Our house backed up to a industrial pipe company. Their pipe yard was our playground! We crawled on top, under and through them, and on oil drilling rigs. Made a good stand-in for a Navy destroyer :laugh:
And...we commonly walked the tracks through town, made a good short-cut. All while the NYC was shunting coal cars this way and that. We never had a thought that we were trespassing or that it was dangerous


----------



## VegasN

JNXT 7707 said:


> Different times! Our house backed up to a industrial pipe company. Their pipe yard was our playground! We crawled on top, under and through them, and on oil drilling rigs. Made a good stand-in for a Navy destroyer :laugh:
> And...we commonly walked the tracks through town, made a good short-cut. All while the NYC was shunting coal cars this way and that. We never had a thought that we were trespassing or that it was dangerous


Man, I didn't get things like that. The best I had was tracks behind our school that were never used, and an abandoned car dealership we used to go into and hang out in.....that was pretty much it in Westerville Ohio.


----------



## time warp

Still hacking away at the "give it the boot- Re boot" program from the powers that be at the basement central. Here is the short list of the equipment declared obsolete by the bean counters::SELLIT:
2 Model Power F2 powered locomotives in Santa Fe paint
1 Bachmann U 28 B, rough paint, runs good. Santa Fe
3 100 ton coal cars, 1 Athearn B&M, 2 TYCO, B&M and Reading
1 Athearn GP 9 Blue Box, Santa Fe
1 Salvage Bowser Challenger locomotive- parts only
2 Salvage steam locomotive tenders
1 Bachmann 2-6-2 Prairie type locomotive Union Pacific

Real Estate as listed:
1 Hardware Store building
1 General Store building
1 Freight station building
1 Single chute mine loader 

We are in the market for an HH600 or HH660 now, but the fat trimming will continue as business is booming and we are now again rejoined to the New York Central system. Our locomotive upgrade program has nearly been completed and is considered a success! I haven't had to put my football helmet on for about a month, although hope springs eternal!:laugh:


----------



## trainguru

*Oy Vey!*



time warp said:


> View attachment 272073
> 
> 
> I HAD to share this. I cleaned up the other day from making the Horror Diner "BLOB" story (see the coal dump thread) and hadn't run anything since. So after running the Zebra yesterday evening I put it in the hole and gave the C&O drag the high ball. Well, those engines hadn't even spooled up yet and moved about a half inch and CRASH! OH my! MAN DOWN! MAN DOWN! Where did HE come from? I am serious, I have no idea. He's really wedged in there too. Rod Serling has stopped taking my calls.


Rod Serling stopped taking your calls? What do you call him with, a Crystal Ball and Ouija Board??? He's been dead for decades! - :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Oh? Well........ maybe that's why he's not been picking up?


----------



## VegasN

Possibly, but I'd keep trying........just in case.


----------



## JNXT 7707

You don't call Rod Serling....he calls you :sly:


----------



## time warp

Every day, buddy. Every day.....:eyes:


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> TW you're next to a really big coal mine, just down I70 towards Terre Haute. I think its now closed, but it was a big open pit mine. Must be a RR spur that serviced it. They even closed off I70 while they move one of the big shovels across (probably was in the 80's).


 I did some research and it IS closed. The Chinook Mine. Horror stories abound of this place. Gangsters, dead bodies, animals digging up gravesites, WOW! They found Deusenbergs and other luxury cars at the bottom of those strip pit ponds also. There are spoils piles left up to about 2 miles south of my house, and you can make them out starting about the 21 mile marker on I-70 westbound. My exit is 23.
The big Dragline they used for ever towered over the landscape I hear, and that's the one that moved on stone feet. Might be the one that crossed I-70 that time from right about Staunton. I need to read up more on this.
Peabody was involved there, so that will mesh with my time frame and Peabody coal cars.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I did some research and it IS closed. The Chinook Mine. Horror stories abound of this place. Gangsters, dead bodies, animals digging up gravesites, WOW! They found Deusenbergs and other luxury cars at the bottom of those strip pit ponds also. There are spoils piles left up to about 2 miles south of my house, and you can make them out starting about the 21 mile marker on I-70 westbound. My exit is 23.
> The big Dragline they used for ever towered over the landscape I hear, and that's the one that moved on stone feet. Might be the one that crossed I-70 that time from right about Staunton. I need to read up more on this.
> Peabody was involved there, so that will mesh with my time frame and Peabody coal cars.


Why am I thinking "Jimmy Hoffa" now? :smokin:


----------



## time warp

Here's the NYC route map for my area, the bullseye near Terre Haute is the Chinook mine. The drawn in route from Washington to Louisville is my fictitous Basement Central railroad. I like this map and connections because it gives my idea credibility and helps justify my traffic patterns and equipment. And yes Jerry, from what I've read Jimmy Hoffa could be somewhere around the Chinook mine!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Wow, fascinating! My father was a civil engineer and worked various projects in Northwest Ohio. So big shovels were something we were all interested in! Probably why I remember the moving of the shovel across I70.


----------



## JNXT 7707

TW it looks like you could use some L&N units on your road, being so close to Louisville. At least you could have an excuse if you wanted to


----------



## VegasN

loving the history stories. I'm a history buff.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> TW it looks like you could use some L&N units on your road, being so close to Louisville. At least you could have an excuse if you wanted to


 I'm trying to avoid that(more equipment), I guess I should have kept that pair of L&N RS 2's I hadhwell:. I have a C&O interchange at Louisville so I can run my C&O stuff. I'm in a very good locale for mid 60's railroading. Plus the fabled former NYC Beech Grove shops are right there on the South edge of Indy, and that's where the Baldwin Sharks ran out of. It's all coming together now!


----------



## time warp

This is the dragline that they walked across I 70 in the 1980's. It walked 20 miles in 40 days that time, later walked 18 miles farther South. Unbelievable.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Hard to imagine the size of that beast. There is a hint from the control cabs down where the boom hinges. I think this dragline was only used to remove overburden, with other smaller shoves used to get at the coal and drop it into trucks. Is it still on the property rusting away? Sort of like a tunneling machine, once built on site its stuck there!


----------



## Lemonhawk

By the way I think its all electric, so it was virtually silent when operating!


----------



## time warp

Peabody owned it when it crossed the highway, later ownership went to AMAX. It's been moved off to the South towards Vincennes since then I think and belongs to Black Beauty Coal. I don't know it's current status, but it may yet be active.
There are a couple of others that are being used in aggregate production rather than coal.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Time warp, i gotta say, loved your shark story.


----------



## time warp

ExONRcarman said:


> Time warp, i gotta say, loved your shark story.


 Thank you, I try to keep it fun and entertaining! This thread tends to go every which way, but keeps finding it's way back to cantankerous Tyco's. Please visit often, we might be making pipe cleaner dinosaurs or something but it will be a lot of fun!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Pipe cleaner dinos? Count me in.......


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Pipe cleaner dinos? Count me in.......


 I knew you would say that.

I'm thinking of changing my name to "Dragline":eyes:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I knew you would say that.
> 
> I'm thinking of changing my name to "Dragline":eyes:


Here's your song


----------



## time warp

Ahhh yes, Very good!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

That is my favorite Tommy James song. Have it in my phone, listen to it all the time.


----------



## ExONRcarman

there is another shark nose on ebay. looks nice, and a cast frame as well


----------



## time warp

ExONRcarman said:


> there is another shark nose on ebay. looks nice, and a cast frame as well


 Better get you one, they are very unique locomotives.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp




----------



## JNXT 7707




----------



## time warp

Beautiful job there, Jerry. Do you happen to remember when they went to the Cigar band? The RF 16's hit the property about 1950 and I thought that scheme came in about 1960?

And hey by the way, I found the MRY oval Herald from the Monongahela Sharks. It's in the Avatar list on this forum. I think I can pull it off of here and download it into some decal paper. HA!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Beautiful job there, Jerry. Do you happen to remember when they went to the Cigar band? The RF 16's hit the property about 1950 and I thought that scheme came in about 1960?
> 
> And hey by the way, I found the MRY oval Herald from the Monongahela Sharks. It's in the Avatar list on this forum. I think I can pull it off of here and download it into some decal paper. HA!


The Microscale decal sheet did say 1960-1968 TW. And HOO-RAH on finding that MRY oval!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

I ran across a receipt attached to a purchase order while chasing the chickens out of the Basement Central offices. The deadline Combine made it to Buzzardly with little incident, obviously. Has there been any action on the part of the JNXT concerning that fine piece of equipment? I guess you figured out that we have an excellent salesman! :laugh:

Actually the cool points on that thing are off the chart!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I ran across a receipt attached to a purchase order while chasing the chickens out of the Basement Central offices. The deadline Combine made it to Buzzardly with little incident, obviously. Has there been any action on the part of the JNXT concerning that fine piece of equipment? I guess you figured out that we have an excellent salesman! :laugh:
> 
> Actually the cool points on that thing are off the chart!


The Deadline Combine, aka "Ghost Combine" is alive and....well, it is "dead" and well on the JNXT deadline. This thing continues to fascinate me lol....I have walked the dead line of Cass Railroad recently and I swear I walked through this thing. The 'natural' weathering gives it a look you couldn't recreate with the finest weathering powders know to man :smokin:

Here she is, and yes if you look closely you will see the JNXT crew has attached a pair of new couplers. Hmmm....:sly:


----------



## time warp

Definitely a keeper, thanks for the posting it.:thumbsup:
I had forgotten it was C&O! Excuse me, the phone is ringing.


----------



## VegasN

That passenger car is so sick!! I'm (kinda) looking for a run down passenger car for the survivors in Serenity to live in.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> That passenger car is so sick!! I'm (kinda) looking for a run down passenger car for the survivors in Serenity to live in.


 That combine was a companion to the horror diner.


----------



## VegasN

Sweet!!


----------



## time warp

Maybe we can dig up an old N scale coach for you, Vegas. Shouldn't be too tough. There was a third piece with the horror diner that went to Shaygetz, a really "rustic" side dump car. Like Jerry said before, you couldn't duplicate that natural weathering. Sorry, Patina.

Maybe you'll get some mail today!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

I got mail, just haven't had a chance to really check it out yet.....but, it's the weekend now.........


----------



## ExONRcarman

time warp said:


> Better get you one, they are very unique locomotives.:thumbsup:


Actually i got two last weekend. one a decent runner, the other will run but is missing parts. Drive shafts, motor retaining clip and the under cab large weight. got to keep looking for a dead one now for parts.


----------



## time warp

Are they marked "ROCO"?


----------



## ExONRcarman

the only markings i can find is " made in Australia"


----------



## time warp

Austria. Made in Europe, those are older Model Power locomotives and they do run pretty good. They turn up on eBay regularly.
Huge can motor with 8 wheel drive.
They made an ALCO FA locomotive with the identical drive train, chassis parts interchange.


----------



## ExONRcarman

*shark nose*

i have two identical of the one on the right


----------



## time warp

Yeah, that's a ROCO. Needs a repaint though, the only railroads that owned those were the NYC, Pennsy, B&O, EJ&E, Monongahela, and D&H.


----------



## ExONRcarman

thanks time warp. great info.


----------



## time warp

*Man down!*

I pulled the Coal drags in for a while and got out the Super 630 so we could run the billboard reefer train that my son enjoys so much, particularly the Jell-O car.
I cleaned the wheels and got everything ready to go but the normally reliable 630 just wasn't right. Ran smooth and quet but very slow, and though I tried letting it run a bit it did not improve.
I sent it to the shops for a check up because the usual problem when a Powertorque runs slow is oil buildup on the commutator and brushes, but upon pulling the motor out I find that the motor side plate had lost the plastic retainer that holds the brush retainer in place, causing the brush to not have enough contact with the commutator plate.









I did not have a side plate to match the bad one, which has the cooling vent. I tried substituting an older style plate but the armature shaft bearing area was made different and wouldn't fit the 630 motor.
Easiest repair was replacing the power truck, and I did have another late style with vent so I unsoldered the old power truck and soldered in the new. Back in action.
Now I just have to look for some more donor motors at the next train show to get the old motor back in shape.
Moral: If you run old trains you gotta keep parts on hand.

Here's the now repaired ALCO Super 630 ready to leave the BC shops, back in service.:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Hooray!! Good job, as usual!!


----------



## ExONRcarman

*yehaw!!!*

couldnt stand looking at my trains in the tickle trunk anymore. I GOTTA PLAY!!!
The lady isnt too terrible happy about the current use of dinning room table. 
TOO BAD! I need my fix woman!


----------



## time warp

If you've got the itch, you have to scratch it! Don't scratch that table though, if you do you will never hear the end of it!


----------



## VegasN

I can fix it.......


----------



## time warp

I've said it before and I'll say it again. At the very least tack some track on a piece of plywood and keep it under your bed or behind the drapes . Get it out and run something once in a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Chicago & Eastern Illinois BL2 #1600 & 1602 blast through on the main while Santa Fe GP30 5622 waits in the hole. Meanwhile the CDL S1 tiptoes out with a string of empties. The BL 2's represent 2/3 of the C&EI BL fleet and are rated at 1500 HP each with their 567 V16 roots blown powerplants, and show up here 2 or 3 times a week from Chicago.
These C&EI units haven't been photographed before today. Both powered, they are mid 1970's AHM models with very smooth running 3 pole motors. I have owned these for 20+ years and never used them, now they are part of our railroad fleet.


----------



## VegasN

Nice!! Crazy looking locomotives. Love seeing more of your work! Good to see them running.


----------



## ExONRcarman

love it. how long have you had you been using your current layout?


----------



## JNXT 7707

Seeing that CE&I BL2 is almost painful. I had one of those a few years ago that ended up being part of one of my 'sell-offs'. Those were the days before the AHM bug bit me hard, lol. Wish I'd kept it now!


----------



## time warp

ExONRcarman said:


> love it. how long have you had you been using your current layout?


The little man and I started this layout 15 months ago just to have somewhere to run the trains, I just got the blue BL's out on Sunday.


----------



## time warp

They are different, Jerry. That color is almost a purple when you see it in person, and then you have the "fenders" of course!


----------



## time warp

As I stated a while back, the Basement Central is selling or trading off excess and obsolete equipment. The coal business is booming and some new connections have increased the reefer traffic, so some of the older short haul motive power is being liquidated to make room for some of the newly acquired locomotives needed to meet the traffic demand.
Ownership of this aging EMD F2 has just recently been transferred to an up and coming short line in Canada, and the old 1350 Horsepower diesel should be perfect for the job. I snapped a final picture of the old friend as she headed north out of town spliced in to the 3 times weekly C&EI Chicago freight run. The BL's will usher the F to points North, where she'll cross into Canada for the trip to the new owner's property. I hope she racks up many a mile for you, exONRcarman! Progress is bittersweet at times.

Meanwhile, the BC foreman of engines has been notified that a dead lined EMD BL2 is en route from the good folks of the JNXT R.R. in Buzzardly, TX. It is expected to arrive in a few days, having been routed through to the BC/NYC interchange at Louisville. The old unit will be assessed upon arrival, and may be used as a parts source to help keep the Veteran home road BL's rolling. Stay tuned.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Not to worry time warp, it has found a good home. it will be enjoyed, heavily!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Meanwhile, the BC foreman of engines has been notified that a dead lined EMD BL2 is en route from the good folks of the JNXT R.R. in Buzzardly, TX. It is expected to arrive in a few days, having been routed through to the BC/NYC interchange at Louisville. The old unit will be assessed upon arrival, and may be used as a parts source to help keep the Veteran home road BL's rolling. Stay tuned.


TW, don't worry about the assessment, my roundhouse crew already did that and removed the good parts :laugh:


----------



## ExONRcarman

JNXT 7707 said:


> TW, don't worry about the assessment, my roundhouse crew already did that and removed the good parts :laugh:


:smilie_auslachen: 
:cheeky4:


----------



## time warp

I guess I should have paid more attention. I remember lots of things listed in the description like "ran good when it was new", "minor collision damage", "Should still be usable", and "Last used 10 years ago, seemed OK then". Geesh!:loser:

I look forward to seeing what the boys in Buzzardly put together with the "spare" parts once the statute of limitations runs out. I can hear Johnny Cash singing 'One piece at a time' right now!:knock_teeth_out:


----------



## time warp

We got word that the Texas aquisition had somehow made it to Louisville, and since the old Geep 9 was near there anyway working the barge dock she tied on and brought the derelict in to the BC shops.
The Geep drifted into town around noon today with the old BL, and here the new arrival is being gently nudged into the shops by the "Zebra". 
The old unit will be used for parts, having suffered collision damage not visible in this view.


----------



## JNXT 7707

TW, she still looks 'resplendent' in that Chesapeake and Ohio paint scheme. 
We were somewhat taken aback when we read your comment on using it for 'parts'. Was there something there we missed? :lol_hitting:


----------



## ExONRcarman

no kidding, that thing looks better than most of my stuff


----------



## time warp

You never know, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## VegasN

Some good lookin acquisitions my friend.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Some good lookin acquisitions my friend.





ExONRcarman said:


> no kidding, that thing looks better than most of my stuff


 I think that paint scheme is the most beautiful ever applied to a locomotive. When the BL's were new several went to the Pere Marquette right as they were absorbed into the C&O. This paint scheme is actually Pere Marquette. I have an article written at the time where the author described them as resplendent, and they are.
I must say you are seeing the good side of this engine, it has some nasty glue damage to the fireman's side, a missing horn and a busted off rear corner and rear truck damage from being dropped. Runs great though. We'll see what happens, they don't make these anymore.


----------



## VegasN

It's in the best hands it can be.


----------



## jlc41

Well if anyone can restore that loco I would have to say it's TW. He has shown us some amazing skills. The dinner comes to mind and needless to say he's layout.


----------



## ExONRcarman

perhaps some before and after shots TW? and a brief explanation hen done?


----------



## time warp

I'm working on a couple of other things currently, so this one will be in cold storage for a bit. I'll have to scare up a part or two as well.


----------



## VegasN

BOO!!!


----------



## time warp

Apparently the "friends of the BL2" group has been organized, so I'll have to see what I can do to keep the peace. Dullcoat MAY hide the glue damage, but the busted corner is going to be a different story. I've got 11 BL's counting this one, but none are damaged, so I need to find another body shell to harvest the missing corner. See how these things snowball?

Aside from that, the "Specials" are rolling again! The first 2 that nearly beat me and inspired this thread. Fresh out of the service shop, they stretched their legs yesterday and run smooth as ever. Now in charge of the reefer Hotshot, the "Midnight Special" is a perishables fast freight hauling beef. Pictures forthcoming.
See how this works? The coal operation is in place and fully outfitted with plenty of equipment, Now the Packing plant (slaughterhouse) is getting up and running. Things are improving all the time! YAY!


----------



## ExONRcarman




----------



## VegasN

NIce.......glad to hear you are doing well. Now you need to come here and help me get mine up to speed......then we can go back to your place and paint those walls.......


----------



## time warp

Get in the zone Vegas! A large bag of Nacho cheese Doritos, A tall cold Pepsi, some Johnny Cash and Conway Twitty (or Molly Hatchet)for atmosphere, and build, build ,build! Don't think, DO!:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Get in the zone Vegas! A large bag of Nacho cheese Doritos, A tall cold Pepsi, some Johnny Cash and Conway Twitty (or Molly Hatchet)for atmosphere, and build, build ,build! Don't think, DO!:laugh:


Oh if only that simple. At work we are missing 3 people, and that is 25% of our crew, so I am doing the job of 3 right now. Plus, cooking dinner, working on my truck, and all other jobs going. I do still get some time, but now I am t the stage I need to get track again. I decided I am not doing the EZ Track on this one. And build the bench work.


----------



## time warp

So I picked up 2 new for me reefers to round out my fleet, the idea being that since the Midnight Special engines have the lettering plastered on the sides I might as well make a name train out of it. So in normal "pending disaster" mode I suited up for the challenge. Should be a no brainer, right? 
I start prepping the new arrivals, even used it as an excuse to start a thread about shopping freight cars. Everything is like wonderful because I got all my reefers tuned up, including the newbies and naturally put the train together on the main to shake it down. First mistake: I let my guard down and relaxed. 2 Locomotives, 6 Reefers, 1 caboose should be A- OK, but NO!
The stabbing pain behind my eye was intensifying as I saw train enter tunnel, half a train leave tunnel. Checked the cars, checked the couplers, checked the track. All good. Try again, train goes in to tunnel, half a train leaves tunnel. Great!:dunno:
After putting on my football helmet and clenching my wallet between my teeth, I rearranged the consist to weed out the instigator. Open throttle, round the curve, head into the straight, train breaks again. Really? What? Why?:smilie_auslachen:
Half a dozen times this happens, to just shopped cars!
After what seemed like a month, I narrowed it down to the Baby Ruth and Transport leasing cars, WHICH HAD BEEN ON THE LAYOUT IN USE SINCE SUMMER! Parked the train, took the offenders up to the work table (basement to play room is 3 flights up, lest any new readers think it's a cake walk around here). After reinflating my right lung from my dash up Everest, I got down to the business of re fixing the allegedly fixed. Dug around, picked around , groused, Eureka! Found it!
Baby Ruth had a coupler that would spring back, just not enough. Transport leasing had a poorly molded hook on the coupler, which would not allow the coupler to set into the mating one. Replaced offending couplers on each car and wobbled my way back down the 3 flights to try again.
Reassembled train(did NOT relax this time) and could it be? really? YES! YES! I was again uncle Remus singin' 'Mr. Bluebird on my shoulder', all was right with the world!






Here she is boomin' down the main; the "Midnight Special" all reefer hotshot.












I've got a variety of roadnames in this one because several of these are favorites. All old AHM cars, the Baby Ruth has been with me since the beginning, and the Rath is a particularly difficult car to find in this paint scheme. I really like these cars.


----------



## JNXT 7707

LOL! TW I laughed til I cried and am still giggling. I think the wallet between your teeth pushed me over the edge :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Thing is, I can relate to that story on so many levels. I've had nights like that.

Nice looking consist! What is the reefer in front of the Baby Ruth? Striking color scheme!


----------



## ExONRcarman

AHHH TW you are awesome! love the story


----------



## time warp

There is a certain comfort in things being back to "normal":laugh:
Jerry, the car in question is a Transport Leasing compartmentizer, absolutely the coolest paint scheme ever!:smokin:


----------



## VegasN

Very cool looking train. Love the UP one in front, behind the locomotives.
Why does it look like a Viking with a club chasing a blonde girl? Behind the Ruth Candy car.....


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Very cool looking train. Love the UP one in front, behind the locomotives.
> Why does it look like a Viking with a club chasing a blonde girl? Behind the Ruth Candy car.....


 The one you see as U.P. is really American Refrigerated Transit, it is a shared lease car with Missouri Pacific and Wabash heralds on it, What looks like a U.P. shield is an A.R.T. emblem. It's a tricky one!:hah:

The "Viking" is one of my Circus guys, He's juggling knives in the downtown area (of course). I'm burning a lot of data this week but maybe I can post the pic. How do you see this stuff?:laugh:


----------



## time warp

The New York Central "Pacemaker" service, see why I got that caboose? Of course there is more to the story. Stay tuned!:smokin:


----------



## jlc41

There always is, can't wait to hear it. I enjoy the history.


----------



## VegasN

It may not be history, but it is his story......


----------



## time warp




----------



## time warp

The NYC "Pacemaker" fast freight trains operated until 1954, consisting of 1000 Gray and Vermillion dedicated box and stock cars.

I received my Pacemaker boxcar from my late friend Chet Carter. He had a huge HO layout that was the home base for the Madison County Model R.R. Club in the '70's and '80's and he gave me this car when I was a member there. You can still see the address label he put inside if you look close enough. Sad thing is I almost got rid of it a few months ago.

Since I already had this car, and my NYC interest has rekindled, I thought I might as well put a Pacemaker together. I was able to find the caboose and I have another pair of Sharks, so there you go! I don't know that Sharks ever pulled the Pacemakers, but the era is correct since the RF 16's rolled onto the property in '50 and the trains ran into '54. Close enough.

It will take me a while to put this together because I suffer from 'lackus fundus', but I will find a way.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Since I already had this car, and my NYC interest has rekindled, I thought I might as well put a Pacemaker together.......


That would be INCREDIBLE! I don't think I've ever seen a model representation of one.

BTW, looking at the photo, coincidentally I recently saw a diagram of that caboose with the peculiar looking low cupola while browsing the net. Looked like an old wood side one.


----------



## VegasN

Put together a pace maker? Wow.....Dr. Warp.......
That's taking diy to a whole new level my friend......


----------



## time warp

:lol_hitting::knock_teeth_out:


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, +10 on that one.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> That would be INCREDIBLE! I don't think I've ever seen a model representation of one.
> 
> BTW, looking at the photo, coincidentally I recently saw a diagram of that caboose with the peculiar looking low cupola while browsing the net. Looked like an old wood side one.


 Look really close at the rear handrail on that caboose. This is O scale! Looks real doesn't it? especially the photo angle.
I have seen pictures of this style hack before and I think they are double rather than plywood sheathed.

Yeah Jerry, I don't know why I didn't think about a Pacemaker train before :hahsay nothing, Vegas!), just never dawned on me I guess. Of course I rarely remove my tinfoil hat, but when I do I get an idea now and then. It has to do with that alien - probe thing.:eyes:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Of course I rarely remove my tinfoil hat, but when I do I get an idea now and then. It has to do with that alien - probe thing.:eyes:


The Truth is out there, TW :lol_hitting:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> The Truth is out there, TW :lol_hitting:


 And it is due to arrive around noon tomorrow!


----------



## ExONRcarman

Ya know guys, TW is getting up there in age, maybe we should put together a donation box out there for his pacemaker? after all we do want to keep him on this forum for a while longer. lol! Maybe get enough to have a professional build it for him!!!! lolololololol


----------



## jlc41

And with age comes that most valued commodity of all "wisdom". As the saying goes "I learned to late what I should have to soon".


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Put together a pace maker? Wow.....Dr. Warp.......
> That's taking diy to a whole new level my friend......





ExONRcarman said:


> Ya know guys, TW is getting up there in age, maybe we should put together a donation box out there for his pacemaker? after all we do want to keep him on this forum for a while longer. lol! Maybe get enough to have a professional build it for him!!!! lolololololol


 Sorry, I was just looking through my 19th century Webster's trying to find the word "helpful".:eyes:


----------



## time warp

time warp said:


> And it is due to arrive around noon tomorrow!


 See, the Postman didn't ring twice but this was left on my porch at high noon today. 5x cool!

Yes Joe, with age comes wisdom. Thanks!


----------



## jlc41

Then why on earth do I keep doing stupid stuff??? lol Nice 5x arrival.


----------



## ExONRcarman

very nice!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> See, the Postman didn't ring twice but this was left on my porch at high noon today. 5x cool!
> 
> Yes Joe, with age comes wisdom. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 290233


You know, in some ways I like that scheme even better than the lightning stripe. That's quite a lineup! :smokin:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Five? Now you need to find a few "B" units or you will have to put too many full trains together and you'll run out of track They do look nice, just the thing for my NYC heavyweights.


----------



## time warp

I worked these two over this afternoon. Fixed couplers, New traction tires and a good cleaning and lube, followed by a good run in. The 5 engines were a lot sale on ebay, 2 powered and 3 dummies. These are early '70's models with deep flanged wheels.
The 6000 series numbers makes them freight units, designation CFA16 - 4. That makes them 8 cylinder, 1600 horsepower.
These are replacing the Santa Fe F2 pair that are headed to exONRcarman.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Those are absolutely beautiful :worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## time warp

Thanks! I like this paint scheme for its "down to business" look, but I also like the lightning stripe maybe more for passenger power.
They are in good shape and run great.


----------



## ExONRcarman

My F2's are in Canada somewhere. Problem with that is Canada is a REALLY REALLY BIG place. lol


----------



## ExONRcarman

I like yours better TW. Wanna trade? lololololol


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Then why on earth do I keep doing stupid stuff??? lol Nice 5x arrival.


 We only have to appear as wise, no one needs to know any different.:laugh:



Lemonhawk said:


> Five? Now you need to find a few "B" units or you will have to put too many full trains together and you'll run out of track They do look nice, just the thing for my NYC heavyweights.


Just "needed" two. JNXT is getting one of them and I don't know about the last two. I think we need to fix you up with some NYC motive power Lemonhawk! Those nice passenger cars you have need to produce some revenue!



ExONRcarman said:


> I like yours better TW. Wanna trade? lololololol


 The gleaming Warbonnets? When the pack mules finally make it to Cochrane with your package you will be thrilled! Besides, Jerry made me get these NYC's.:hah:


----------



## VegasN

They are some nice looking locomotive, for sure. Maybe we should call you "Golden Rod"


----------



## time warp

Ha Ha! I'm just patching up old castoffs that nobody else wants. You are starting to see by now probably that out of ten used engines, you might end up with 3 or 4 good ones. I would hate to count how many I've gone through to keep the ones running that I have now. I've cut my locomotive collection back from close to 300 to about 50, and there are times I go to train shows just to buy broken engines for parts. I just cant stand it when my old treasures won't run.

I'm working on a top secret, highly technical:goofball: procedure to retrofit can motors into my old AHM motor cases. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ExONRcarman

nevermind top secret. come on, as a master of the mechanical no gooding, i need to know now that you have spilled beans.


----------



## jlc41

Isn't the CIA doing something about spilling the beans, or are other people doing it to the CIA???


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Isn't the CIA doing something about spilling the beans, or are other people doing it to the CIA???


----------



## jlc41

Works for me.


----------



## VegasN

I used to have a t shirt that had a fourth monkey, "take no s*^t"


----------



## time warp

Double "secret" motor conversion news will be broadcast as it comes available (that means I'm too busy and not feeling well, so not much action at the moment)
I have things roughed out, but I need to get one installed to test run. May be a total bust.:dunno:









In other news: The 5 Durango and Laramie stock cars went Bye Bye. Settling for two AHM stock cars to work the packing house pens. One is a Pennsy, the other NYC. Since I model an Eastern road it didn't make sense to have wild west stock cars. Plus, the old D & L cars were intended to be a overnight hotshot, since replaced with a reefer hotshot. Good thing I'm not indecisive!hwell:



The re motored Rock Island Alco is in service - sort of. Yeah, it runs OK, but just doesn't have the smoothness of the old "blue flame" BN. I'm looking into backdating the RI to the old style drive.


----------



## time warp




----------



## JNXT 7707

TW, I have seen this done somewhere before. I think it may have been on the Tyco Forum site(?) 
Someone used a surplus CD motor. If I recall, they had to ream out the motor housing a good bit, then get the worm to mesh correctly with the gears by shimming. It worked, but was fiddly on the install. 
Having any progress?


----------



## time warp

Yes I am. The top picture is the converted RS 2 drive, the can motor actually slips into place and lines up perfectly.

The bottom picture is the converted FM/BL 2 drive , which required cutting out the housing. It too fits perfectly.

I'll post some better pictures once I get them going.


----------



## time warp

I managed to find Pacemaker boxcar #2, so I am getting there bit by bit!



[ATTACH]292394[/ATTACH]


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I managed to find Pacemaker boxcar #2, so I am getting there bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH]292394[/ATTACH]


Wow....even with two cars it is impressive! :smokin:

What is your goal for number of boxcars?


----------



## time warp

Thanks! Five cars. That's all my passing siding will handle!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Looks like that motor shaft sticks up enough that you could put a rotating beacon on it -- if you didn't cut it off yet!


----------



## time warp

Heh! Maybe a propeller? The motor height is spot on, I do need to trim the shaft length after I test run it.


----------



## ExONRcarman

A prop, pushing down, help prevent derailments


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Heh! Maybe a propeller? The motor height is spot on, I do need to trim the shaft length after I test run it.


Would be nice if you had a flywheel to stick on top. Even one of those so-called 'useless' ones like what comes on the newer IHC steamers.


----------



## VegasN

Add gears, reroute the spinny thingy, and make a snow blower locomotive......


----------



## time warp

Feel free to continue being "helpful":hah::eyes:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Would be nice if you had a flywheel to stick on top. Even one of those so-called 'useless' ones like what comes on the newer IHC steamers.


 I had considered a washer style fly for it since it is a 2mm shaft. I don't know if there's enough head room. We will have to see!


----------



## 3.8TransAM

I don't know how far you are from the DuPage County Fairgrounds(IL), but there was a guy selling tons of old Tyco and Life Like stuff at the Great Midwest Train Show this past weekend.


----------



## time warp

That would be a stretch! 4 hours away. Good show?


----------



## 3.8TransAM

time warp said:


> That would be a stretch! 4 hours away. Good show?


Better the weather the more that is there.

Google Great Midwest Train Show.

5 buildings worth, plus outdoors weather permitting.

Largest monthly show in the country they say, and I would believe it. 11 months of the year minus July.


----------



## time warp

I'll have to see what I can do, I'd love to see it.


----------



## time warp

The NYC RS 2 pulls the empty stock cars away after unloading at the Packing House siding. The NYC car just arrived in the noon mail (from eBay) and the PRR car is one I just pulled out of mothballs. Both ancient AHM, these replace the Tyco stock cars I had previously.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> The NYC RS 2 pulls the empty stock cars away after unloading at the Packing House siding. The NYC car just arrived in the noon mail (from eBay) and the PRR car is one I just pulled out of mothballs. Both ancient AHM, these replace the Tyco stock cars I had previously.
> 
> 
> View attachment 292921


TW that is looking GOOD....I'm gonna have to dig out the pics of my stockyard siding. Looks a lot like it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

Thank you Sir, maybe I'll get it finished up one of these centuries!


----------



## ExONRcarman

3.8TransAM said:


> Better the weather the more that is there.
> 
> Google Great Midwest Train Show.
> 
> 5 buildings worth, plus outdoors weather permitting.
> 
> Largest monthly show in the country they say, and I would believe it. 11 months of the year minus July.


 Every month? well i got some vaca time coming. sounds like its worth the visit. ill keep you guys posted as to if i ever go. be a good place to actually meet you guys face to face


----------



## PhillipL

time warp said:


> The NYC RS 2 pulls the empty stock cars away after unloading at the Packing House siding. The NYC car just arrived in the noon mail (from eBay) and the PRR car is one I just pulled out of mothballs. Both ancient AHM, these replace the Tyco stock cars I had previously.
> 
> 
> View attachment 292921


Those cars look great!


----------



## VegasN

Hey warp, are you getting your PMs?


----------



## time warp

PhillipL said:


> Those cars look great!


 Thanks, PhillipL. These 2 cars are typical of a lot of older trains that are surfacing on the market. Original boxes and never used, no doubt from estate collections. They will certainly see plenty of use now!


----------



## jlc41

Very nice cars, great condition looks like.


----------



## VegasN

I would say those are in excellent condition.


----------



## time warp

So a couple of weeks ago little man wanted to switch out a couple engines on th BC to break up the monotony. I put his pair of repowered Conrail Charmerz FA's on and ran 'em around a bit to prove em, then pulled the Midnight Specials off the other line and put on the coal drag Shark pair which had been fairly well bulletproof since being placed in service. I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN that life was going to get interesting when cleaning and checking the Sharks at the work table, the trailing unit started squawking - bad.:eyes:
Break out the Labelle and problem looked to be solved, dry armature shaft on the drive end. Placed said Sharks on the layout (as stated) and all seemed hunky dorey. A couple days later I fired up the Shark pair in my ignorant bliss, and the previously bulletproof duo came around the curve at full trot, just past Aurtown switch, and "SQUAWK!" A few more inches and "SQUAWK" again! CRAP!
You know it ain't oil now, the blasted armature bushing has worn out! There is no way it could be anything else, AND the bushing wore out while the engine was stored carefully in the train cabinet. My hypothesis is that there were very faint vibrations acting upon the motor shaft, undoubtedly from a sinister source, which ever so slightly vibrated a worn spot in the armature bushing just to annoy me. Now I'll tear into it and experience the Pandora's box of horrors as I pound my way through another Powertorque repair adventure, and maybe we'll come out on the other side draggin' coal cars again. Oh, the humanity!


----------



## morland

You could convert it to run on a computer CDROM motor.

http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2960

Here is a video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQoR-aznbTE

-Trever


----------



## time warp

I had given that some thought some time back, but given that I had up to now conquered the Powertorques I didn't pursue it. I still have a considerable parts stock and some running motor units, so I may just change it out for now. 
Good to hear from you, it's been awhile!


----------



## VegasN

Welcome back to railroad work time.......its not just a hobby, its an adventure.

Now that the sarcastic humor is out of the way:



*YAAAYYYY!!!!! A new post in this thread!!!!!*


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Welcome back to railroad work time.......its not just a hobby, its an adventure.
> 
> Now that the sarcastic humor is out of the way:
> 
> 
> 
> *YAAAYYYY!!!!! A new post in this thread!!!!!*


 My trials and tribulations on two rails are nothing if not entertaining!:hah::smilie_auslachen:


----------



## VegasN

"Entertaining"......ok......that's better than the adjective I was using.


----------



## time warp

time warp said:


> I managed to find Pacemaker boxcar #2, so I am getting there bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH]292394[/ATTACH]


 

OK Lads, I guess now the Big Show is back in action. I'm down sick 3 months and everything works fine with little man at the throttle, but let big daddy back on the BC property and were back to "normal". Breakdowns, derailments, electrical problems, controversy, Senate hearings, blah, blah.
The Shark stutter isn't a biggie, but I'll tell you what is: 4 months ago I was digging around looking for more old AHM "Pacemaker" boxcars. I needed 5 ( 2 powered diesels, 5 cars and caboose fill my longest passing siding) and only had 3, one of which JNXT 7707 found for me. I kept checking da bay and got nothing but Crickets - until today! Stumbled on FOUR of them, reasonably priced AND buy it now, by the same seller! I gingerly clicked "Buy It Now" with a quantity of 2, and we are golden. In about tres days I will be the proud poppa of a bouncing baby "Pacemaker" LCL Merchandise freight TRAIN! 2 NYC Lightning stripe Sharks, 5 Pacemaker boxcars, and matcing Pacemaker caboose, Woo - Hoo!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> OK Lads, I guess now the Big Show is back in action. I'm down sick 3 months and everything works fine with little man at the throttle, but let big daddy back on the BC property and were back to "normal". Breakdowns, derailments, electrical problems, controversy, Senate hearings, blah, blah.
> The Shark stutter isn't a biggie, but I'll tell you what is: 4 months ago I was digging around looking for more old AHM "Pacemaker" boxcars. I needed 5 ( 2 powered diesels, 5 cars and caboose fill my longest passing siding) and only had 3, one of which JNXT 7707 found for me. I kept checking da bay and got nothing but Crickets - until today! Stumbled on FOUR of them, reasonably priced AND buy it now, by the same seller! I gingerly clicked "Buy It Now" with a quantity of 2, and we are golden. In about tres days I will be the proud poppa of a bouncing baby "Pacemaker" LCL Merchandise freight TRAIN! 2 NYC Lightning stripe Sharks, 5 Pacemaker boxcars, and matcing Pacemaker caboose, Woo - Hoo!


HOO-RAH TW! I have to admit I had forgotten about the Pacemaker project - glad you remembered! :laugh:
Can't wait to see it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

Full documentation will be forthcoming!


----------



## time warp

More news:
When I bought the Y6b "Brutus" a while back, he came factory lettered for Pennsylvania, but numbered for N&W. Being these monsters were built and operated by the N&W, the Pennsy lettering had to go.
A couple weeks ago I was in the middle of a deal with Jerry (JNXT 7707), and he agreed to re letter Brutus' tender. I got it back today looking great and with a better coupler to boot! Now it is correct, the way it should be. Jerry does excellent work.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNXT 7707

"Brutus" is looking much better now! I am glad you are happy with it. 
No knock on the Pennsy, but the Y6b doesn't look quite right unless it has Norfolk & Western on it.


----------



## trainguru

time warp said:


> More news:
> When I bought the Y6b "Brutus" a while back, he came factory lettered for Pennsylvania, but numbered for N&W. Being these monsters were built and operated by the N&W, the Pennsy lettering had to go.
> A couple weeks ago I was in the middle of a deal with Jerry (JNXT 7707), and he agreed to re letter Brutus' tender. I got it back today looking great and with a better coupler to boot! Now it is correct, the way it should be. Jerry does excellent work.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 319729
> 
> 
> View attachment 319737


The Pennsy had some earlier Y-3 locomotives from the N&W, during WW2, so did the Santa Fe. Finding a Y6 in Pennsy or SF lettering, doesn't bug me in the slightest, though I wish the Santa Fe had mounted the boilers on 3751-class Northerns, as they had planned, instead of selling them off back east (to the Virginian, I think). Mercy; the things you learn from Classic Trains special issues!


----------



## time warp

trainguru said:


> The Pennsy had some earlier Y-3 locomotives from the N&W, during WW2, so did the Santa Fe. Finding a Y6 in Pennsy or SF lettering, doesn't bug me in the slightest, though I wish the Santa Fe had mounted the boilers on 3751-class Northerns, as they had planned, instead of selling them off back east (to the Virginian, I think). Mercy; the things you learn from Classic Trains special issues!


 Yes, Some of the Y class hogs got shuffled to other roads over the years, but I wanted mine to reflect original ownership. Just like my wanting my Baldwin Sharks lettered for NYC instead of D&H.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Yes, Some of the Y class hogs got shuffled to other roads over the years, but I wanted mine to reflect original ownership. Just like my wanting my Baldwin Sharks lettered for NYC instead of D&H.


The Rivarossi/AHM Y6bs came in N&W, ATSF and PRR, but were numbered for the N&W (#2197). I think the number is even molded into the smoke box cover. I thought about keeping mine PRR, but with WV roots I wanted a N&W coal hauler! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Holy S#*%!! That lettering looks factory! Excellent job jnxt! Just excellent!


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> Holy S#*%!! That lettering looks factory! Excellent job jnxt! Just excellent!


Thanks Vegas. It was a difficult conversion, decals need a glossy surface to really settle down on, but I was going from flat to flat.


----------



## time warp

time warp said:


> Full documentation will be forthcoming!


 The final two Pacemaker boxcars arrived yesterday, mint in box and have never been on the rails. Now I have a complete train including dedicated locomotives. Makes a very nice looking consist!

























The 2 cars behind the engines are the new arrivals, followed by the one Jerry got for me and then the one gifted to me back in the '80's. I'm glad to have been able to put this train together, these cars are very hard to get!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Wow........
That is IMPRESSIVE. I remember seeing an old picture or maybe it was a NYC advertisement that showed a long string of Pacemaker boxes, this reminds me of that. 
Gee thanks TW now we'll all have to do one now :laugh:


----------



## time warp

5 in a string looks pretty good, too bad I don't have more running room. 10 or 15 would look really nice! May have to put the Fairbanks twins on the point of this one from time to time.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I just like the way your layout looks with all the eleements crammed in to make a very ineresting setting. Nicely done.


----------



## time warp

Thanks J! I always appreciate your encouragement. I still have to get a couple of things tidied up, namely the slaughterhouse, the abandoned building, and of course the scrap pile area. It's getting there, though.


----------



## VegasN

I LOVE THE CLUTTER!!

Wha?!? Did I just say that? Only on a model railroad do I like to see cluttered, filled in scenes!

It just looks like hustle and bustle. I get the feel of a busy town when I look at your layout. Love it!


----------



## time warp

There you go, Vegas! Your getting the idea!


----------



## JNXT 7707

TW you have a gift for making "crammed clutter" look good! It's a hard skill to quantify, but you know it when you see it. Along that line, I have seen some layouts where it looked like someone literally tried to cover every square inch of space with something, and that was the main impression I got.
With yours I see instead a hundred different sight lines that have depth and character with reasoning applied to what goes where and why. It works! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

Thanks guys! There is method to the madness. Each structure or setting has a reason to be there and a specific purpose, even if crowded in. Nothing is random and I think that is why it works.
I am glad the composition of our little world can be appreciated by others. I certainly enjoy the work of others here.


----------



## VegasN

It works for sure, but I believe you misquoted that phrase. For most people, your phrasing is correct. But, for model railroaders, it is more appropriate to say "a madness to our methods".


----------



## jlc41

I'll say it again... the man is a Wizard at what he dose.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> I'll say it again... the man is a Wizard at what he dose.


 I think it's more like accidental success!


----------



## time warp

I'm doing this out of respect for Joe. You know the station at the branchline switch by the tunnel exit is Aurtown, which is the head end of the branch, but now I have decided that the main town area (served by the station behind the weenie stand) shall from this point on be known as......CRAMDEN!


----------



## cramden

The Post Office must have lost my invite to the ribbon cutting ceremony! Glad to see you feeling better and posting again. Always good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

cramden said:


> The Post Office must have lost my invite to the ribbon cutting ceremony! Glad to see you feeling better and posting again. Always good stuff.:thumbsup:


 Too funny! I'll have to present you with a key to the city!:lol_hitting:


----------



## jlc41

I love it "CRAMDEN" the play on words is masterful. Although I must say your Cramden looks a heck of a lot better than Camden dose.


----------



## cramden

time warp said:


> Too funny! I'll have to present you with a key to the city!:lol_hitting:


Thanks but I'd probably loose the key. Now an all encompassing double parking permit for the city of Cramden, that would be just fine.


----------



## time warp

cramden said:


> Thanks but I'd probably loose the key. Now an all encompassing double parking permit for the city of Cramden, that would be just fine.


 I'll bring it up at the next meeting.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, and HO scale key would be easy to loose......


----------



## time warp

A moldy oldie from post #458:
I finally got the top secret repower together and running. It went pretty well and performs well, although I think it will improve with more run time. It started out kind of herky jerky when first powered up, with some strange sounds, but after about 10 minutes it smoothed out and quieted down.









Here's the comparison of the old motor vs. the new can motor, which must have an 18 mm long output shaft to work with this conversion.









The next picture is the same conversion as it fits the AHM RS2 / ALCO 1000 style motor case. A perfect fit.









On the larger motor I trimmed out the original motor case to clear the can motor, passing the motor shaft through the original lower bearing. The new motor has a 2 mm shaft, while the original was 2.3 mm. This meant using the worm gear from an old AHM RS2 which fit the 2 mm shaft and was the correct size and pitch to fit the existing gear train.
I had to cut off the top shaft to allow the body shell to fit, which BARELY cleared. 

















I replaced the missing horns and windows, and gave a good shakedown run. It runs smooth at about half the speed of the old motor at full throttle, draws about .25 amps. I'm calling it good!


----------



## VegasN

Another precision job, flawlessly executed.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Very cool conversion, TW. I wish I had your mechanical skill! Does it run similar to the 8WD C-Liners?


----------



## Magic

Good work TW I wouldn't even know where to start a project like that.

Magic


----------



## time warp

This was a "pre salvage" project actually. I rely heavily on ancient AHM locomotives and needed to find a way to keep them running in the event of motor failure. I had lost several motors some time back to simple attrition, and good parts are becoming more scarce. This conversion can potentially keep these old things going for years to come I hope.
This thing runs more like a "soft" version of the blue flame motor, Jerry. Still has the bit of gear noise but not as smooth as the 8wd. Top speed is about half of what it was, which is OK.
I want to try this in a BL2 next, I think there may be a bit more head room there.


----------



## time warp

Magic said:


> Good work TW I wouldn't even know where to start a project like that.
> 
> Magic


 It's like they say, necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## jlc41

Keep neccessatating you do nice work. But of course all Wizards do.


----------



## time warp




----------



## JNXT 7707




----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


>


No cause for alarm, that's an old picture of me! Everybody knows I don't have a beard now.:sly:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> No cause for alarm, that's an old picture of me! Everybody knows I don't have a beard now.:sly:


Ohhh...thank goodness TW you had me going there for awhile :laugh:


----------



## jlc41

hwell:I knew it, so we are incognito are we????


----------



## Lemonhawk

I thought that your recent medical problems had significantly improved your looks:laugh:


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> I thought that your recent medical problems had significantly improved your looks:laugh:


 This IS NOT what I got up for this morning!
:lame::knock_teeth_out:


----------



## flyerrich

*Motor replacements..*

Time warp, where do you get your new motors from?


----------



## time warp

I bought a small group of them from an individual on eBay.


----------



## chevelle454

Could you use another shark? I'm trying to get rid of this one.


----------



## time warp

Eh, maybe. PM me with particulars.


----------



## Kelly Wood

If Rod here doesn't want it, I might.


----------



## time warp

Kelly Wood said:


> If Rod here doesn't want it, I might.


 Hey, Kelly! Long time no post! Good to hear from you again.
Go ahead on the engine if you want, I don't really need it.


----------



## time warp

Woe is me! Choo Choo troubles galore!
#1: NYC coal drag shark #2 has a wollered out, squealing armature bearing(still on the bad order track, haven't felt like fixing it).
#2: NYC Pacemaker shark #1 has a loose headlight bulb mounting. Laid up so it won't melt a hole in the nose.
#3: Conrail FA duo has mystery problem causing them to stutter going through the Cramden crossover, so they uncouple from each other and cause frustration. Laid up because I DO NOT currently posses the patience to shoot that trouble.
#4: ATSF "Zebra" Geep dead! Hi tech, brand new silicone drive bands shriveled up and broke! Bummer! Have to find some kind of better solution.
#5: Mantua St. Regis 0-6-0 has a stripped bolt hole in the boiler weight, boiler keeps coming off.
There is enough trouble here to keep these boys in the shops till Winter, especially since I'm also trying to get the Moose Jaws layout going. Its piling up on me and I ain't liking it!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Better cinch the strap a little tighter on your football helmet TW! Railroadin' is a MAN'S game! Now get out there and run the freight! :smokin:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Woe is me! Choo Choo troubles galore!
> #1: NYC coal drag shark #2 has a wollered out, squealing armature bearing(still on the bad order track, haven't felt like fixing it).
> #2: NYC Pacemaker shark #1 has a loose headlight bulb mounting. Laid up so it won't melt a hole in the nose.
> #3: Conrail FA duo has mystery problem causing them to stutter going through the Cramden crossover, so they uncouple from each other and cause frustration. Laid up because I DO NOT currently posses the patience to shoot that trouble.
> #4: ATSF "Zebra" Geep dead! Hi tech, brand new silicone drive bands shriveled up and broke! Bummer! Have to find some kind of better solution.
> #5: Mantua St. Regis 0-6-0 has a stripped bolt hole in the boiler weight, boiler keeps coming off.
> There is enough trouble here to keep these boys in the shops till Winter, especially since I'm also trying to get the Moose Jaws layout going. Its piling up on me and I ain't liking it!



Hey time, I still have that MS shark and the Santa Fe's that I was going to send to you before you got laid up. If you feel up to the work on them, I can send them out. I just didn't send them, because I figured you were not wanting to deal with that while you were recuperating. Figured I would just wait till you were better to say anything.
But, now that you seem to be doing much better (thank God), I will be happy to send them out to you.


----------



## time warp

Not a problem! The BC shops are open for business! I actually posted this so you would see that we all have "breakdown season" from time to time. YOU will note of course that Jerry is totally unsympathetic.:eyes:
(Where did I put my football helmet?)


----------



## VegasN

If railroading is a "man's game", why do we act like kids around them?


----------



## time warp

'Cause the kids don't have the cash!:laugh:


----------



## jlc41

TW, more importantly you need your wizards wand. Looking forward to your new project.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, more importantly you need your wizards wand. Looking forward to your new project.


 Maybe more like my Wizard's cane!:laugh:
I do have some work in progress, it's just taking some time.
I did get some fixin' done today, so some of the bad order engines are out of the shop.
The Pacemaker Shark and the Coal drag Shark are both back in action, the 0-6-0 is patched up and listed on ebay, and 2 others got some minor tweaking today. Nice to get some of them fixed.
Another undisclosed special project is nearing completion, and it's a nice one. More later!


----------



## VegasN

undisclosed..........piqued.


----------



## jlc41

I knew I could count on the wizard. Speacial project uhm???


----------



## time warp

Actually, half of a pair. That's all I'm saying for now.
I also got the Athearn rubber band GP back together yesterday also, so it's back in action as well. That engine is one of mine that has to run, it's a favorite.


----------



## time warp

And here's the special project, the former ICG Tyco ALCO C-630 has now been custom painted to prototypically correct N&W colors! Ain't she purdy! I've named it "Knuckles"
























Another masterpiece by one Mr. Jerry Jenkins (JNXT 7707) of Arlington, Texas.
I stripped out the mechanicals and shipped the body to him, and while he worked his magic I painted the trucks black. The beautifully refinished body arrived today and I reassembled it and test ran it just before snapping these pictures.
The N&W was the only railroad to purchase the ALCO Century 630 with the high nose, and thus was the perfect subject for this project.
While the 630's marked the end for ALCO, they were incredible machines, being the first 3000 horsepower single unit diesel, beating EMD to the market, and using an AC generator instead of DC because a DC generator producing that kind of output would not fit within the confines of any locomotive. 
The prime mover had to be turned up to increase available horsepower, and that's where it went sour. Piston failures were overwhelming in the 630's because of the high output required, and the resulting warranty repairs and bad reputation of the new locomotive put ALCO out of business.
A few remained in service, however, after being de-tuned to a lower horsepower to keep the pistons from breaking. There may be some yet operating in Mexico as well.
Anyway, a cool project and an impressive locomotive, and I'm honored to include it in my roster. Thank you Jerry!:thumbsup:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Amazing how much better that thing looks with a pair of trucks under it!  Great to see it under power on your layout :smilie_daumenpos:

The pleasure was all mine in doing it TW. Now I have to get on the ball and finish mine


----------



## jlc41

Very nice loco's. Interesting narrative. I learn something just about every time I log on.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Amazing how much better that thing looks with a pair of trucks under it!  Great to see it under power on your layout :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> The pleasure was all mine in doing it TW. Now I have to get on the ball and finish mine


The change in appearance is remarkable, this is the way they were supposed to look! Nice work.



jlc41 said:


> Very nice loco's. Interesting narrative. I learn something just about every time I log on.


Thanks, Joe. Sort of a collaborative effort on this one. Jerry is building one for himself also.


----------



## VegasN

Beautiful locomotive with exquisite work!! You should be very proud!!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Beautiful locomotive with exquisite work!! You should be very proud!!


 I am very happy with it, and while I was responsible for the concept, I of course cannot take credit for the work.
My nerves are bad since being sick, so I'm glad I've got a good friend with fine talent to help me out. Now let's see what boils up next.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I am very happy with it, and while I was responsible for the concept, I of course cannot take credit for the work.
> My nerves are bad since being sick, so I'm glad I've got a good friend with fine talent to help me out. Now let's see what boils up next.


What boils up (or over? :laugh 
Keep the kettle on the fire TW!


----------



## time warp

More of a simmer, actually! Things are still cookin' around here though.:smokin:


----------



## VegasN

Cooking.......now you're talking my language!!


----------



## time warp

I've been having trouble with my Mantua St. Regis 0-6-0 because the boiler weight screw threads are stripped and therefore the boiler keeps coming loose. I discovered that an old Mantua die cast Little Six boiler would fit perfectly, so I found a nice one on ebay for 10 bucks, which arrived today. I swapped out the boilers a little bit ago, and we are back in business!
I like the new boiler better because of the added weight. Now for Kadees and a few details, and the old girl will be ready for service on the Moose Jaws RR.


----------



## jlc41

I like the detail on the St. Regis. i.e. headlite and brass bell etc. Will you be able to transfer them???


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> I like the detail on the St. Regis. i.e. headlite and brass bell etc. Will you be able to transfer them???


 The new boiler doesn't have as sharp of detail as the other, but the style and weight of it more than make up for it, in my opinion.
The headlight on the new one is kind of hard to see in the picture, but I may consider trimming off the cast on bell and installing a brass one. It will also get a siphon hose and logging chain. I think it will shape up OK.


----------



## time warp

Here are a couple of shots of the Zebra nudging 2 new additions to the BC roster into the shops. Former AT&SF Hi Level coaches, this pair of Fleischmann cars is replacing the Tyco 3 car passenger train which has been sold, along with the Warbonnet F2's that powered it.

















This set will be spruced up and re lettered for the Basement Central, and plans are to use them for commuter runs between Cramden and Chicago via the C&EI. 
This could be fun......or NOT! A project with potential stress and failure written all over it. I have plans, however dreadful, to replace the British style couplers, repair the semi-gutted light wiring, add window silhouettes, and of course the re lettering.
I envision things like breaking a truck, coupler installation headaches, any number of soldering iron mishaps including burned flesh, and decal application trials just to name a few. I speak from experience, this could get ugly. I will keep the viewing audience informed and up to date with (hopefully) progress, or the (likely) tribulations as I hack my way through the jungle of Ill informed optimism that so often finds me reduced to rubble:eyes:. Good times.:loser:


----------



## jlc41

Sounds good to me, just what a Wizard odered.


----------



## time warp

I cleaned and painted the carbodies today, and repaired the lights on this one. I have to do some soldering and rewiring on the other car yet, and also change the couplers. I won't be able to reletter them until I get decals, but progress is progress, and I haven't hurt myself yet or started a fire. :thumbsup:Keep a good thought! hwell:









Also; my wife brought home this "War of the Worlds" style desk lamp for our project table from Goodwill. I can see!:appl:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Those are coming along great TW. Even in the shortened Fleischmann version those Hi-Levels are impressive cars. 

That light looks like it came straight from the bridge of the Enterprise :laugh:

BTW, are the passenger trucks metal or plastic?


----------



## time warp

They are plastic


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> They are plastic


Just curious, they came with both depending on when they were built.


----------



## jlc41

TW, did you air brusch or hand paint? Nice, looks factory.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, did you air brusch or hand paint? Nice, looks factory.


 I used a spray can, Testors "Diamond dust" lacquer. It goes on really thin and covers well, and after decaling I'll use Testors glosscoat to seal it.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Get a nice RGB LED lamp and it will really look like War of the Worlds #1, the 2nd version just didn't have it. Do you spray any gloss before setting the decals?


----------



## time warp

I usually decal over gloss color, but I will have to glosscoat over the silver lacquer before decaling because of the dull surface.


----------



## time warp

Will I need sunglasses because of the LED light? :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I usually decal over gloss color, but I will have to glosscoat over the silver lacquer before decaling because of the dull surface.


That has been problematic with me. Seems like the clear cote has a tendency to take the high metallic sheen down a few notches, especially if I spray it too soon after the silver. An acrylic like Future doesn't seem to do that as bad, maybe because of the lack of solvents?


----------



## time warp

I may just clear the letterboards, I don't want to dull these down. They really sparkle.:smokin:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Depends on if you install the optional arc-light. Can't wait to see the final coat on the commuters. Passenger cars are just fascinating, no matter what size the layout. I'm thinking I need an interurban line running around my next layout.


----------



## time warp

Kind of at a stopping point on the Hi Levels. I converted the Euro coupler on one end of the older car by removing the riveted assembly and adding a standard box arrangement. I mounted it to the phenolic bracket with a screw and nut, and the mounting will allow me to switch to a Kadee if I choose. I left the other couplers as found because these cars will always run paired up.

















I have repaired the lighting, and they are repainted, but the lettering will have to wait until test running in trial service.









Sad news here. There was an "incident" a couple of days ago on the branch line, resulting in the 2 coal cars hitting the floor
. Little man didn't get them stopped in time which ended up damaging my all time favorite, ultra rare, cherry Rivarossi Roberval Saguenay quad, and his favorite, which is the PetSmart promo cat chow quad (referred to formerly as the cross country, due to it's old habit of taking any route OTHER than down the rails).








The Rivarossi now has a broken step, a missing step, and a sheared truck pin. The Cat chow suffered 2 broken steps, one of which I found and glued back on. Daddy did not yell.









Things are still going, and I guess this is just part of having a running railroad. If they were stored safely away they would never have crashed, but what fun is that?


----------



## JNXT 7707

That's a hard pill to swallow on the hoppers, but you are right - if they were safely stored away they wouldn't provide any enjoyment at all. Believe me, at the current stage of things on my layout - I know that all too well. 

I have a bunch of mounting pins if you don't have an extra on hand.

The Hi-Levels look great!


----------



## time warp

Thanks for the offer, I need to see what I have on hand. I am going to need a donor for the missing step, but that will be easy enough now that show season is starting up.
I may need to use a couple cheapies on the branch during normal operating times since my equipment is very old and getting a little scarce to be dying unnatural deaths.
I will get the Hi Levels in tentative service sometime this week to see how they will do. I like them.


----------



## time warp

Some excitement today as the BC shop crews readied the new (used) Hi Levels for their inaugural run behind a pair of C&EI BL2 locomotives. There was a little ceremony on the platform of the Aurtown Station, where these pictures were taken just before departure.

















Everything went pretty well, so the new coaches will have a few details finished up and then into regular service. The pair will be in daily Chicago service, so they will be handled on C&EI trackage using C&EI power.

After the festivities were over, the BC engineering dept discovered some issues that will have to be corrected to accommodate the large coaches. First, the slaughterhouse dock on the North end of town is fouling the new cars, so the dock must be altered.









Second, at least 2 lineside signs and this semaphore are making it a tight sqeeze.









I will need to make some adjustments, but this is working out fine. Sometimes I need a challenge or two like this to stimulate my mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41

TW, I agree challenges are motivating.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, I agree challenges are motivating.:thumbsup:


Sometimes finding motivation IS a challenge! :eyes:


----------



## jlc41

Touche!!!!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nothing like giving the passengers a real thrill with those close calls!


----------



## time warp

I lettered the coaches for the C&EI with some dry transfers today and while not perfect, it will do for now. I didn't clear coat over the letters in case I want to change them later on. With my eyesight and waning interest in decaling, I may just leave them as is.









Lemonhawk, the clearances have been adjusted and we are at full fighting strength! I took this picture today during a lengthy test run when the BL's were blasting past Cramden station at full trot. Nary a problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Those long cars and short curves will do it every time. Good looking cars and layout though. Nice work.


----------



## time warp

norgale said:


> Those long cars and short curves will do it every time. Good looking cars and layout though. Nice work.


It's like sailing the Titanic in a bathtub! It's really amazing that they go around at all, considering the inner loop is 15" curves. This is what we have, so ONWARD!


----------



## time warp

Brutus, the Y6b, is finally up to snuff and approved for regular service. The big fella ran fine but needed a little fixing here and there to be 100%. As I posted earlier, JNXT 7707 handled the tender re lettering to N&W and repairing the coupler, and he supplied the missing handrail stanchions I needed for the curved smokebox grab (Thanks, Jerry):smilie_daumenpos:
Last night and this morning I made up the curved handrail, and installed it with the replacement stanchions. I also replaced the missing bell, and built a replacement boiler screw cover( just ahead of the stack) which is press fit in the original location.
It is nice to have this beautiful engine in shape without missing parts.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nothing like being able to see the power being transferred from linear to rotary motion! No mystery box as in diesels! Nice looking engine! more pictures! If you want to make come closeup pictures looking at the locomotive's side, try focus stacking - its amazing see Helicon Focus. You have to use a tripod but any digital camera (including your phone) will work.


----------



## jlc41

Wow, nice engine I like it. I want one but don't have the radius on my tracks to handle it.


----------



## time warp

Thanks guys! I can get a lot nicer shot of it on the layout. The lighting in the hobby room isn't good for pictures. I'll look into the focus thing, Lemonhawk
Jlc- this beastie will handle 18" curves all day long. It's an old Rivarossi


----------



## JNXT 7707

looking GREAT TW! and a nice inspiration to get a few more things done on mine too. For example, I didn't even know my bell was missing! :laugh:
Could you get a close-up on the boiler screw cover? I did know mine was missing but had no idea what it looked like. Is it more or less just a raised rectangular cover?


----------



## time warp

Thanks! Will do, Jerry. The bell I used came from a Tyco GP 20.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Thanks! Will do, Jerry. The bell I used came from a Tyco GP 20.


Got it - thanks! Looks like something I can fabricate :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk

An addendum to focus stacking - you need to have manual control over the focus the then take a lot of pictures at a different focus setting. I took 50 at various focus settings. The single picture you end up with is many pixels thus you can also zoom in and not see pixels appear! It was fun to play with and you get this amazing depth of field just like you were next to a real Locomotive!


----------



## time warp

Sounds very interesting. Maybe a bit over my pay grade but I need to give it a try.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Brutus, the Y6b, is finally up to snuff and approved for regular service. The big fella ran fine but needed a little fixing here and there to be 100%. As I posted earlier, JNXT 7707 handled the tender re lettering to N&W and repairing the coupler, and he supplied the missing handrail stanchions I needed for the curved smokebox grab (Thanks, Jerry):smilie_daumenpos:
> Last night and this morning I made up the curved handrail, and installed it with the replacement stanchions. I also replaced the missing bell, and built a replacement boiler screw cover( just ahead of the stack) which is press fit in the original location.
> It is nice to have this beautiful engine in shape without missing parts.
> View attachment 343794


oooooh. pretty!


----------



## Lemonhawk

An example of focus stacking. Its all in focus from close up to outside the window.


----------



## time warp

These are just standard focus phone pictures of the hard-to-fit-in-frame Y6b "Brutus". This thing takes up a lot of real estate!


----------



## cramden

Very nice. Nothing like big steam to get the heartbeat up.:appl:


----------



## Lemonhawk

The definition of a lumbering beast! That's a really nice engine!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Been lookin for one of those beasts , crusin ebay for a couple of cheap parts engines to tinker with & maybe make one good one out of. 
Anyway she's a beaut, & he did a great job on the lettering, Nice work form both of you! :smilie_daumenpos: Rich.


----------



## time warp

Thanks guys. I had been wanting one of these for a while, and last year it seemed like they were all over eBay and going cheap. JNXT and I got ours about the same time.


----------



## Ace

This thread started out with Tyco projects so I thought you guys would appreciate this "authentic scale, super detail" Tyco product. The "Midnight Special" won't get lost in the night with a glow-in-the-dark bridge. 

This was in a batch of train set stuff recently given to a hobby friend. There's more ...


----------



## time warp

Actually, this thread started out as an homage to overcoming failure! The "Specials" are still in action, though not as much lately, and as you can tell, we've been through nearly everything imaginable, as far as equipment and horror stories go. 
That bridge is perfectly awful, but hilarious! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ace

If you like the Tyco nite-glow bridge, you'll surely like the Tyco nite-glow ore loader set as well ...


----------



## time warp

Very Chernobyl-esque! :laugh:


----------



## jlc41

Don't give the Ruskies any ideas to export that rubble.


----------



## time warp

*And now for something different*

I recently aquired this super cool Walthers E60CF, and I now have it partially assembled. The rooftop electrical gear and pantograph are assembled, and I just lack a couple of pieces and detail painting to have it ready to move tonnage.
I've wired in the Pantograph so this beast will run off of overhead Catenary as well. Plans are to build an oval display layout with working Overhead to showcase this beautiful locomotive, and to have something a little different from the norm.
This will take a while, but should be really interesting.


----------



## jlc41

Very nice loco and interesting motive power setup. Looking forward to seeing it run.


----------



## time warp

Thank you, J. The catenary arrangement and construction will be an interesting challenge. I am looking forward to seeing it running myself, as the last time I saw HO equipment actually running off of overhead was at our club in the mid '80's. There's nothing like it.


----------



## time warp

New power arrived today on the Central & Eastern in the form of a near mint, waaay old Life-Like F9. This unit is on lease/ purchase from "The Buzzardly Boys" and is the only F unit on the roster.
These are hard to come by in this condition, so I am fortunate to have found it. It was made by Mehano and is equipped with a drive similar to the AHM Fairbanks C-Liner.


----------



## JNXT 7707

That's a real jewel TW, one of those things that I always thought "why didn't they do that?", and it turns out they did!

BTW, how in the world did the Buzzardly Boys let that thing go with the horns intact? Must be slipping


----------



## time warp

Its a keeper, Jerry! Maybe 'da boys' were tipping back a few too many! :laugh:


----------



## time warp

I worked on the PC F9 today, replacing the traction tires and lubricating the motor and drive. It is now in service on the C&E as freight power. Runs very well, smooth and quiet.


----------



## time warp

Action shot of the new old F9 on the point of a fast freight, with Little Man on the throttle.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Nice Shot! So now I have to ask............
Quiet you say, how come it doesn't groan like an AHM, sure looks like one, So now I have 2 life like that look like mantua motors, 2 others that are almost exact replicas of the bachmann china stuff, & yours that apes an AHM,so basically they just ordered other peoples stuff & stuck their name on it?


----------



## time warp

Life-Like was like several other brands that sold European import equipment under their own name. 
As far as the F9, mine was the first version, made by Mehano, later versions were sourced from other Mfrs. which changed over the years.

Not all of the old AHM "coffee grinder" motors are loud. Most all of mine are pretty quiet, my C&O BL2 pair are very quiet actually.


----------



## santafealltheway

cool shot, i like the smashed car, but it needs some rust!


----------



## time warp

Its a 68 Camaro, which is actually a few years newer than the time frame of the railroad!

Very satisfying progress on the big E60CF today. I finally was able to pick up some paint to match the detail parts, so the handrails are now painted, along with the sight shields which I also installed. Last step was the couplers, which are a royal pain to install, and can only be put on AFTER the body is in place! 
I have the wiring run to the pantograph, but I am waiting to wire it to the motor because I may add a selector switch for 2 rail or overhead operation.


----------



## Nikola

I like the look of that engine.


----------



## jlc41

TW, that is a cool looking loco, nice get.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Now you need DCC. You could have the engine start from a yard with no catenary, drive out to the main line and raise the pantograph, switch to getting the power/signal from the wire, all under DCC control!. Just full of ideas for you to implement! I really like that picture of the pantograph. I have an old HAG German/Swiss engine with a Pantograph and it has a switch accessible from the bottom for switching between rail and wire. Terrible motor, however as it spits and sparks, drawing large amounts of current. I have an old Athearn Genesis motor that I think I'll attempt to use to re-motor it and convert it to DCC.


----------



## time warp

Nikola said:


> I like the look of that engine.





jlc41 said:


> TW, that is a cool looking loco, nice get.


It does have a certain brutish charm, for sure. It reminds me of the big box motors from the old days.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk, I'm sort of anti-DCC. I can appreciate the neat-o working features, but I gotta stay with my tried and true analog stuff I think.
What size motor are you needing for the HAG? That thing needs to be running.


----------



## Lemonhawk

It was the though of the Pantograph slowly raising or lowering that got me on the DCC track. Way to much complication just to get it running. The Athrean genesis motor will work - if I can figure out how to connect to the truck. Yes, I could not resist getting this passenger engine and a few cars all found in a hobby shop in Hanu, (Next to Frankfort) probably in the 90's. Thing weighs a ton!


----------



## time warp

I like that train.


----------



## time warp

Fellas, I think I'm putting this baby to bed. Seems participation has fallen off tremendously, at least for us Old school HOers, plus, I don't have much of a "crew" anymore. JLC is having personal difficulties, NAJ has been somewhat AWOL, Vegas has spun off into who knows where, Exongcarman is out of pocket, etc, etc.
I know I have a somewhat archaic approach to the hobby, but we've had a lot of fun along the way. Problem is, the camaraderie is what helped fuel my interest, and now that is flickering out.
In this thread we've conquered Tyco Powertorques, overcome crappy freight cars, burned up a few things, advanced, retreated, reinvented the wheel, and flat spotted a few also.
The Basement Central, as it was formerly known, is alive and well, dependable as ever, and an increasing source of interest and enjoyment to "little man", my now 11 year old son.
For the record, in case anyone ever asks, we have and do regularly run engines made as far back as 1959, and most are around 40 - 45 years old. We run AHM, Athearn, ATT, Walthers, Mehano, Tyco, Mantua, MDC, Lionel HO, Bachmann, and Rivarossi and have a blast.
We do this in a 4×8 sheet of plywood with 18 and 15 inch mainline curves, all sectional track, and Atlas Snap switches. Old MRC Throttlepacks provide the juice, and the kicker is, we keep them running. Every day. No stories, dreams, big plans, or projections.
So, I'll probably keep the Moose Jaws thread alive until it's finished, but beyond that...... Adios, Amigos. And God bless!


----------



## Nikola

OP, thanks for a great thread! If it has run its course and time for you to move on, no problem.

But one small observation. Internet forum threads are not for five or six of your best buds (not that there is anything wrong with that). 

No, they are for your thousands of imaginary internet friends. 

So, rest assured that should you feel like posting an occasional update, there will be plenty of us enjoying reading them!


----------



## morland

Rodney,

I've been reading your posts since you first joined the forum. Your "Midnight Special", "Coal Dump" and other threads have always been interesting, informative and just plain fun. It comes out in the way you write and make stories for your model railroad. I like how you take tragedies on your railroad and make them into interesting stories and usually have a bit of a lesson on what to do or not do and how to correct.

I don't post very often but I have been reading steadily on this forum for a few years now and your threads are some of the good ones...heck just look at the read counts on your threads...I think Midnight Special is over 28 thousand views...that my friend is a lot of views!

So keep on writing when and where you can or feel like it...we are reading what you write! :appl:

Regards,
Trever


----------



## time warp

Blast it all! You guys are too much! See, what I've gone and done? I've forgotten my own advice and taken it all too seriously! The near misses, tribulations, and frustrations have continued, I just haven't been on my game and presenting it like before. I am depressed!
My so called success and inspiration is based on the "who cares" mentality of the horn-hook and grass mat world in my basement, and the joy it has generated.
My foray into artistic expression via the Moose Jaws project has obviously stifled the Antique, ready to run, me! Time to re- boot, re-pair, and advance! Thanks!


----------



## jlc41

Rodney, (AKA Wizard) WHAT!...no way my friend, your stories and layouts are a thing of imagination and inspiration and skill. Take a break if you must but don't pull the pin. You are a positive force. I am glad to have the pleasure to read your stories and see your wizardry.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> My foray into artistic expression via the Moose Jaws project has obviously stifled the Antique, ready to run, me! Time to re- boot, re-pair, and advance! Thanks!
> View attachment 370930


TW, you CAN have it all! Both perspectives are fascinating in their own right - and you have inspired me from both as well. I have you to thank for opening my eyes to many aspects of this hobby. 
So get your steam built back up and let's keep it going! :lol_hitting:

Nice pic, BTW! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I'm kinda in your OLD school too & enjoy the "banter" don't get that much on my old thread, but it's been better lately mostly because a couple of you guys( like you!)have chimed in.
I tend not to post too much on other peoples threads, but I do read most & learn from some, enjoy some & am amazed by some, guy's come & go, life sometimes takes people away for a while, but most come back when they can, I'm absent for weeks some times, but enjoy catching up when I get the time, stick with it, new stuff or old school, it's all good! Rich.


----------



## ExONRcarman

I am soooooo glad you haven't given up on this thread my friend . as so many have said before, you truly are an inspiration to so many.


----------



## time warp

I really appreciate it, guys. 
We've got the high ball, and it'll be in "run 8" from here on out. Stay tuned!


----------



## Magic

TW 
This thread has been great fun, hope to see it continue.

Moose Jaws is a good project in it's own right, am enjoying both.

Magic


----------



## morland

time warp said:


> I really appreciate it, guys.
> We've got the high ball, and it'll be in "run 8" from here on out. Stay tuned!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

A few additions to the Basement Central fleet have showed up the last few days.
First is the hard to find AHM Pittsburgh & West Virginia boxcar that I picked up in a junk lot Saturday. It needed trucks, a brakewheel, and a weight to replace the missing one, and needs some cometics, but is worth saving. Time will tell whether or not I'll need to break out the football helmet before this one's going








Second is this Lima Michigan Central 50' gondola, not perfect, but definitely a good one. This also came from the train show Saturday, and was missing the trucks when I got it.









Third is this nice duo of AHM cars sent to me yesterday by a friend. They had been converted to body mount couplers, so I replaced the trucks with the original talgo style (that's the way we run 'em around here). These are nicely detaled cars, making a fine addition to the fleet.









I'll keep you posted as I begin placing these new additions in service, seems like things start getting interesting when we put wheel to rail!


----------



## PhillipL

Hi Time Warp,

Great cars! I especially like your Penn Central box car!


----------



## time warp

PhillipL said:


> Hi Time Warp,
> 
> Great cars! I especially like your Penn Central box car!


Thanks, Phillip. It was a surprise gift to me from a friend who's an avid PC fan, and other than 1 caboose, it's the only Penn Central rolling stock I have.


----------



## time warp

Things are still rolling on the Basement Central. This is a shot from the other morning, showing the BL2 lashup with it's coal drag waiting while the ATT C-415 works the local with a pair of reefers from the slaughterhouse.







In typical "normal" mode around here, I had added the yellow Marx crummy to the reefer train, only to find out that the bay window would NOT clear the loading dock when spotting the train at the Slaughterhouse. So, BAM! Not only does everything derail, they're all wedged in between the buildings. Perfect! :eyes:
So after the entertaining re-rail event, wisdom kicked in and the Marx was replaced by a cupola style crummy that WOULD fit. As they say, an ounce of prevention....
The BN ALCO was working the branch line as well, with Little Man at the throttle working a string of gondolas from the far end factory complex. And unlike Daddy, was incident free.


----------



## jlc41

I guess that's why they say size matters???? Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## time warp

Apparently so in this case, Joe! I do remember comedian Steven Wright saying that the problem was usually the width.:laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Yo,TW you have any overview shots of the layout posted anywhere, looks interesting? Rich.


----------



## time warp

Yes, in the coal dump thread, but it's been awhile. I can post some current ones here.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I'll see if I can search it out,thanks,Rich


----------



## time warp

Little man received a nice gift yesterday from a friend, this nice old Penn Line F7.
Included were a spare shell, B-unit diesel, and caboose. We gave it a good service, cleaned the wheels, replaced the headlight, and then down to the Basement for a run.























After a few laps to stretch it's legs, I tied on the Fleischmann Hi-Levels and put it to work. Runs real nice.


----------



## ExONRcarman

nice!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Cool, hey if you need parts I have that one with the broken chassis, Rich.


----------



## time warp

You know, the Penn Line is about like all our other diesels, older than dirt so we should keep spare parts. I'll PM you, RC.
We've been running the old girl quite a bit, and it just keeps getting better. Very quet and smooth.
I'll tear it down soon for a good cleaning and lube now that things are seating in again. Its been stored away for decades, apparently.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Yep, so's mine, Dad started back in around 50, passed away a few years back at 87, so most of it is probably 30 or better & his friends stuff that he got maybe somewhat older, most of it runs just fine, the big boy & cab foward are a bit sluggish, but so am I & I'm only 65! 
the only new stuff I buy is decorating materials & parts.
I do watch some new engines but just can't justify buying them , maybe when I retire, if there's any money around I might treat myself to fill a void in the collection or replace something I've just plumb worn out! :smokin:


----------



## time warp

A couple of recent additions to the roster. First is this old Pemco ALCO C-430 which was GIVEN to me at a recent train show. It needs some repair on the handrails, but is in very nice shape otherwise. I was surprised to find it has a very large Fleishmann style motor, which is well built and runs nicely. Little Man latched on to it right away and it is currently in service on the BC.
Second is this unusual AHM-Taiwan Lancaster and Chester boxcar, stenciled for Cotton loading only. Very cool.
It hasn't been run through the shops yet, so it will hit the rails at a later date.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Ya know a consist of the cotton cars running along side the red and silver ones would be visually appealing.


----------



## time warp

Here's another one that arrived today, an old AHM West Point Textiles boxcar. This one is also for Cotton service, and is a very hard to find item.
I've got tank trains, coal drags, and reefer trains, but never before have I had a cotton train!


----------



## ExONRcarman

ohhh, i like that one too


----------



## PhillipL

Great car! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## time warp

I old myself I'd just put a short train together of my more dependable rolling stock..............








BIFF! BOOM! POW! My happy world quickly came crashing down!
Crap!


----------



## Fire21

The engineer...blame it on the engineer!


----------



## time warp

The engineer? I'm the engineer! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fire21

Just like with airplanes...if the pilot lives, blame the pilot! :laugh:


----------



## time warp




----------



## Lemonhawk

Maybe you should try those un-dependable ones, couldn't be much worse!


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> Maybe you should try those un-dependable ones, couldn't be much worse!


 I was trying to post a video to no avail.


----------



## VegasN

Hey stranger


----------



## Chops

The upper shot is from my home layout, the lower shot is taken 
at the El Paso Model Train Club.


----------



## MichaelE

All I can think of is Wolfman Jack when I see that.


----------



## time warp

Hello guys! Thought I'd check in and let you know Ol' Time Warp is still running the wheels off the Basement Central & Eastern, with continued adventures and calamities as before, and we're still having fun!


----------



## jlc41

Great to hear that enjoy the ride.


----------



## time warp

I've been wiring in working signals and roting circuits throughout the entire layout over the past months.

https://youtu.be/xtbyXtm0KxE/YT]" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## jlc41

Yup I have to get around to permanently wire my layout too.


----------



## time warp

I'm having no luck getting my video posted


----------



## JoeSaggese

Time Warp, is this it?


----------



## time warp

Yes, thanks. Not sure how to go about getting them to show up here.


----------



## JoeSaggese

time warp said:


> Yes, thanks. Not sure how to go about getting them to show up here.


I just copy and past the link. I dont use the MTF youtube button.


----------



## Magic

Great to see you TW and happy to see you're making progress on the RR.
Thanks for checking in, keep it up. Enjoyed the video.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Thanks Magic. The video is of part of our crossover signaling system, which also incorperates power routing and controls the powered frog polarity as well.
I've always been old school, so this is all done with relays and home built sliding contacts.
There's another signal array on the exit side of the inner loop at Aurtown switch.


----------



## time warp

We're still keeping trains rolling on tbe Basement Central.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Hey, welcome back!! New format drove some folks away (silly, if you ask me), but I guess it brought out some veterans, too!


----------



## Magic

Greetings TW good to see you back in operations again.
Nice video, keep them coming.  

Magic


----------



## time warp

Desktop view of the new format is OK, but the mobile version is no good for me.
I thought I'd better pop in and at least let you guys know we're still rolling. My young son, who the layout was built for, is the video narrator.
We're still battling with the operating signals, but they add so much interest that it's worth the effort.


----------



## Chops

Really nice vintage AHM layout. Very neat and tidy. Enjoyed the BL2 double header and the pickle car. Nicely 
done operations.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice to see a video from you and your son! Glad to hear from you!


----------

